# WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 01/11 - Dun, Dun Dun Dun Dun, Dun Dun Dun, Dun Dun Dun Dun Dun Dun, Dun, Dun Dun Dun, Dun Dun Dun, Dun



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

I lol'd at the thread title. I was wondering what the hell it was about before I realized it's Lesnar's theme. :lol

Might tune in to this, but then again, I said that last week and didn't watch a minute. Either way, hopefully Brock wrecks shit instead of just standing around while Heyman talks.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

Looking forward to Owens/Ambrose and Brock hopefully killing someone.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I thought it was about Kevin "Dunn" and was ready to post an LOL. 

Still not bad though. 

Lesnar!!! GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR! 

He scary, mommy!


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

That thread title tho

:Brock


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

You forgot the opening to Lesnar's theme in the title!!


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Yawn. Wake me if he has a match.

Paul heyman talks, brock stands there counting the money in his head hes getting for just standing there.

If were lucky he beats someone up.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

In before the fuckery


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

I'm always glad to get a fore-warning of Brock's appearances so I can tune out.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

southrnbygrace said:


> I'm always glad to get a fore-warning of Brock's appearances so I can tune out.


Happy to help


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Vince announces that Ambrose will defend his IC Title against Brock Lesnar at the Royal Rumble. Owens can interfere and wreck the match to set up Brock vs KO in Mania.  Obviously I know Bork is gonna be in the RR and its gonna be the same old crap but at least Heyman is always great to hear.

I also hope Becky kills that horse soon. *


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

Heyman announcing Lesnar will destroy everyone at the RR and Ambrose/Owens are the only interesting things going on. WWE should (but won't) do a big angle with stiff ratings competition. 

The CFB National Championship game is on tomorrow night, so I'll record RAW and check in on this wonderful thread filled with disdain towards a deteriorating product and endless comedy.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

Pls Pls Pls Pleaaaaaase Ambrose/Owens promo in the ring this time. I beg you WWE.


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

What is wrong with you Brock? :drake1


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

The Tempest said:


> What is wrong with you Brock? :drake1


Moi?

hil


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

Give me a Kalisto match and good segment with Alberto.

xoxo


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

Brock said:


> Moi?
> 
> hil


No wonder you won Most Hated Staff Member :no:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

College Football National Championship is on at the same time. Easy call there. I'll watch the West Coast feed of RAW. By then the game should be out of hand or actually finished.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

The Tempest said:


> No wonder you won Most Hated Staff Member :no:


You should be used to me creating the thread early by now, I genuinely don't see the problem tbh. Every week lol. Just wait until Monday to read/post in the thread.










I might create it even earlier next week, just for you


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

So the College Football Championship game with the BEST the NCAA has to offer or Monday Night RAW with LESS than the best roster the E can scrape together from those NOT on the injury list? Hmmmmm decisions, decisions............










So while that Jeopardy theme plays as you think on what to watch, allow to do in 26 secs what Raw has FAILED to do in 3 hours, Entertain......


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Brock being on = I will watch. Don't care if he's standing there smirking while Heyman cuts another incredible promo. That moment is always the best moment of the show for me. Today's geek wrestlers that have no presence, no charisma, and can't sell shit with their facial expressions and mannerisms should all sit their asses down and watch how it's done by these two tomorrow night.

:mark:


----------



## Krokro (Oct 19, 2015)

dtibb81 said:


> Brock being on = I will watch. Don't care if he's standing there smirking while Heyman cuts another incredible promo. That moment is always the best moment of the show for me. Today's geek wrestlers that have no presence, no charisma, and can't sell shit with their facial expressions and mannerisms should all sit their asses down and watch how it's done by these two tomorrow night.
> 
> :mark:


It's like.... I want to say that you're wrong... and perhaps engage in argumentative banter, but you're also a Patriots fans so I like you.

You toy with me sir.

Excited for Brock but really can't get excited for the show, I've been skipping more and more because it just seems the worse it's been in a while, and I mean that it's been worse than like 3 months ago. Idk. I just can't get involved in the Main Event storyline, whether that's Reigns fault or not I don't really know. Wyatt is doing jackshit hopefully that changes, Ambrose vs Owens is great but it's literally 1/10th of the show. Tough times.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

If Becky & Charlotte have any more one on one matches against eachother before the Rumble then fuck off.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Is this the first time they've been back in New Orleans since the Raw after WM30?

Beginning to lose interest in Lesnar and his 'aura'. He'd better do something worthwhile or the apathy is going to continue to linger.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Showing up for Heyman talking, hopefully Brock killing someone (all four Social Outcasts perhaps) and Owens/Ambrose.


----------



## -Black Rose (Jan 7, 2016)

Chrome said:


> *I lol'd at the thread title. I was wondering what the hell it was about before I realized it's Lesnar's theme. :lol
> *
> Might tune in to this, but then again, I said that last week and didn't watch a minute. Either way, hopefully Brock wrecks shit instead of just standing around while Heyman talks.


Isn't his theme like this unnuh,du du nu nu,dunnuh,du du nu nu.Or thats how i heard it

Anyways this Raw looks interesting(ever since Reigns has won,it admittedly has become interesting).I love the reactions Reigns gets nowadays from the crowd.
Also hoping Brock obliterates someone haha.Maybe all four members of the Social Outcasts hehe


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

-Black Rose said:


> Isn't his theme like this unnuh,du du nu nu,dunnuh,du du nu nu.Or thats how i heard it
> 
> Anyways this Raw looks interesting(ever since Reigns has won,it admittedly has become interesting).I love the reactions Reigns gets nowadays from the crowd.
> Also hoping Brock obliterates someone haha.Maybe all four members of the Social Outcasts hehe


Only so much text i could fit in the thread title  Had to cut off the intro.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Thread title reminds me of Jaws...which works, since Brock is basically the Jaws of WWE.


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

Man I wanna see three F-5 to Roman one on a chair, on the outside, and then through a table


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Only advantage of Becky being THE ONLY FACE in the divas division is that she's guaranteed to appear..I think..

It's good they following up on her story with Charlotte, would love to see what her "retribution" is going to be.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

amhlilhaus said:


> Yawn. Wake me if he has a match.
> 
> *Paul heyman talks*, brock stands there counting the money in his head hes getting for just standing there.
> 
> If were lucky he beats someone up.


:heyman2

Sign me up, I'm ready to watch attentively. Heyman talking all I need for my viewing pleasure tomorrow. Anything else is an added bonus. Although, I'll take Brock destroying fools too. Start with Stephanie.


----------



## 4 Horsewomen Fan (Oct 5, 2015)

Boys! Our guy Brock has the best possible opponents ever. Part timers already fought him, so this is the time to check the options. :Brock

1. *Brock vs AJ Styles * Biggest dream match for me. AJ was the best wrestler of 2015, Brock is Brock. :Banderas

2. *Brock Lesnar vs Daniel Bryan*. This shit needs to happen. Bryan is healthy. Inb4 "uh yu want Bryan to die" Lol.

3. Brock vs Cesaro. I think Cesaro is healthy, but I'm not sure. Maybe not at Wrestlemania since they are lacking the high profile matches.

4. Lesnar vs Orton. Yes, but the SAME that happens with Cesaro. Not sure about it. And I would want it in another PPV.

Ok, Sheamus would be stiff and nice, although we already saw it. I wouldn't mind, but again, not at Mania. Owens is not ready IMO. He is talented and I want him to retire Brock though, but not this year. Ambrose is fighting Jericho. I want to see that match too. The Wyatts would be buried even more if that is possible, so no. And Nakamura would be fucking amazing but people don't know him enough. I want Nakamura vs Bryan if Rocky and Angle don't come back and Lesnar vs AJ. Push those guys to the moon.

Inb4 Lesnar vs Undertaker V or Undertaker vs Big Show XXIII :vince


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

With all the crazy hype WWE, themselves, are heaping on the Bullet Club/Nakamura signings, I wonder if vignettes will begin airing tomorrow to hype their debut/inform casuals on who they are?

Thoughts?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Quite excited for this Raw to be honest.

How will Reigns react to the Rumble situation?
Will Reigns be targeted by certain superstars because of it?
Who else is going to enter the Rumble?
Perhaps a backstage segment with Ambrose/Reigns and how Ambrose says it's every man for himself?
Will Vince be seen talking to people and getting them to enter the Rumble (previous heavyweight champions and shock entrants)?
Where does Owens/Ambrose go from here? Solid booking please.
Lesnar going to target anyone? Potential Wrestlemania foreshadowing? staredown with anyone?
Will we hear ANY news on the potential NJPW superstars?

Don't disappoint.


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

I'm so out of the loop as of late, the NJPW signees, the Rumble situation... I might watch RAW tomorrow.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

Brock vs all members of the bullet club


----------



## Wrestle News Often (Jan 10, 2016)

I didnt realise what the title meant until i seen the Lesnar pic in the post and started doing it myself lol


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

The Tempest said:


> I'm so out of the loop as of late, the NJPW signees, the Rumble situation... I might watch RAW tomorrow.


Thank heavens I made this thread then, eh.

-----------

I'm expecting a standard Lesnar/Heyman promo tbh. Seems obvious Paul is going to tell us all about his client and how Brock is winning the Rumble etc. 

Still, good to have him back.


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

Brock said:


> Thank heavens I made this thread then, eh.
> 
> -----------


You'll pay for that :gaga1


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Whos Brock gonna kill first? Tbh he faced one part timer Taker. Lol that ain't alot. Rock wont be their. Tomorrow. Rock just posted on IG on my way to the Globes!!! Hes got his im an actor hat on right now. I dont care what anyone says about Heymans 25 minute promos. Better then Reigns 1 second promo. Hopefully we some "im going to win the royale rumble" segments. Team jobbers v new day haha. Wyatts cleaning houses.


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

Brock said:


> Moi?
> 
> hil


Yep.

Well and truly gone off the deep end.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Doc said:


> Yep.
> 
> Well and truly gone off the deep end.


It's alright, I went off that years ago, so.

:xzibit


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

I'll be watching...something else.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

I thought for sure that the thread title had something to do with Kevin Dunn


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

Main event reigns+kaliso vs del rio+sheamus faces win then brock comes down an destroys them all

Raw ends with lesner with the belt aloft


----------



## Oakesy (Apr 2, 2012)

Hope Brock just comes in and destroys some poor fuckers and not just stand next to Heyman while he talks. Here is to hoping. I will be watching a replay come Tuesday as have to be up early on Tues morning. However, I will read most of your comments, it keeps me entertained even when the product is poor


----------



## Antetokounmpo (Mar 23, 2015)

I can't believe people are still marking out for the most overrated, overpaid, overbooked wrestler in WWE history.

He forces Vince to pay up huge amounts of money to appear once every two months and stand there doing nothing whilst he has someone else do the talking. Then, he might be put in a match once a year where he does the same two moves whilst the crowd "marks" out at his awesomeness.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

I want another Lesnar WHC title run, hoping he wins at the RR and holds the belt until SS dropping it to a returning Cena.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

BRING ON MORE OWENS/AMBROSE GREATNESS, PROMO EXCHANGE THIS TIME HOPEFULLY! Hope Becky beats the shit out of Charlotte, and Ric, too.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Antetokounmpo said:


> I can't believe people are still marking out for the most overrated, overpaid, overbooked wrestler in WWE history.
> 
> He forces Vince to pay up huge amounts of money to appear once every two months and stand there doing nothing whilst he has someone else do the talking. Then, he might be put in a match once a year where he does the same two moves whilst the crowd "marks" out at his awesomeness.


Theirs nothing wrong with that. He has a job, does it very well. And walks out. I have no problem with that. Not sure why anyone else would.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

As for Raw hope Wyatt family clean house. Feel sorry for Becky lol, hope get a good mAtch again. But as shes the prototypical babyface. Wont last when she prob well lose to Charlotte at Rimble, and that well be that. Should be some gd promos for Rumble. I expect a Truth one lol.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Hopefully Lesnar is there to raise some hell, love his appearances and Heyman's so looking forward to this.

Interesting to see where Ambrose and Owens go with their feud and also interested to see what it leads to with the Rumble and Reigns etc.

Fingers crossed it starts to heat up now.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Hopefully Lesnar has a segment where he throws the entire locker room over the top rope!


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

For the first time in a while I'm looking forward to watching RAW and seeing in what direction they take some feuds leading up to the Royal Rumble. Lesnar returning and his involvement going forward is always interesting to watch. Owens/Ambrose has potential to be a straight up brawl, much like the ending of their match on Smackdown this past week. Charlotte/Lynch has heated up and it's fun seeing Charlotte going full on heel mode. So, despite a lack of roster depth, there are at least some shenanigans happening to tide us over until the Royal Rumble itself.


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

I am looking forward to another sermon from Heyman in the Church of Lesnar tonight, brothers and sisters.


----------



## Crewz (Sep 20, 2015)

Not even going to worry about this show.. After the last few months it seems RAW is getting more disappointing every week. Tired of hoping for them to step up their game.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

Antetokounmpo said:


> I can't believe people are still marking out for the most overrated, overpaid, overbooked wrestler in WWE history.
> 
> He forces Vince to pay up huge amounts of money to appear once every two months and stand there doing nothing whilst he has someone else do the talking. Then, he might be put in a match once a year where he does the same two moves whilst the crowd "marks" out at his awesomeness.



The part about Brock "forcing Vince to pay him" really cracked me up.

Brock is awesome, a lot of fans love him, deal with it.


----------



## Vufor (Jan 11, 2016)

Brock enter.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

I want Brock to DESTROY all 3 of New Day.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Can WWE please refrain from using Brock as 300lb statue tonight? 

Yea, I know we are getting a Heyman Promo, but you have Brock on your show. Make some fucking use of him. 

He can be in more than one segment. Scrap a stardust match if you must :lol


----------



## Arm Chair Booking (Jan 11, 2016)

Since there is so much excitement for the Bullet Club will they start in NXT or will they go straight to the main roster?

Right now WWE Raw needs to make a huge splash to get ratings back up.

I feel Brock Lesnar has run his course. When he's on we watch but it's nothing like when he jumped back on the scene in 2012.

WWE is missing some huge stars most of which have shoulder injuries. I wonder whats the cause of all these wrestlers going out with the same injury.

If WWE can't get the license to use The Bullet Club name what should they call them?

Rumor is WWE wants a Samoa Joe vs. Roman Reigns feud. If true this can't happen fast enough.

Now that Cena is out at least 6 months I wonder how Creative will adjust. Just don't go to Lesnar to save the day. You can only reach in the well so many times.

So... Los Matadores is still a gimmick!? Bring back Primo and Epico WWE needs another heel tag team.

WWE put in so much work to build the US title back up and now reverted back to their old ways. Who's a top contender for that title?

Will the Bullet Club make an appearance in the Royal Rumble?


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

Natecore said:


> I'll be watching...something else.


Had me going there Ha


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Time to start getting ready for Raw


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

I hope Brock fucks shit up


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

A-C-P said:


> Time to start getting ready for Raw


Right with you A-C-P


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

I'd say it's more of a Dun. Dun. Dudu dun. Dudun. Dun. Dudu dun dun dun. Dun. Dudu dun. Dududu, dun.


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

Many people say their favorite year of wrestling is the year 2000.. You know who was in the main event almost every night on raw and ppv in the year 2000? Triple H the king of kings..

Bow down to the king... His heel run in 2000 shits all over anything cm punk, d bry, bret shart, even undertaker or any of your internet favorites have ever done..

I would put HHH at 3 behind Austin and Rock...


----------



## Scott Hall's Ghost (Apr 9, 2013)

Arm Chair Booking said:


> Since there is so much excitement for the Bullet Club will they start in NXT or will they go straight to the main roster?
> 
> Right now WWE Raw needs to make a huge splash to get ratings back up.
> 
> ...


Since this was your first post, I won't give you too much shit-- but you do know that this is the internet and not a telegraph machine, right?


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

yay another Raw.....


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

samizayn said:


> I'd say it's more of a Dun. Dun. Dudu dun. Dudun. Dun. Dudu dun dun dun. Dun. Dudu dun. Dududu, dun.


I just wrote it as I say it lol  But yeah, your text is correct too.


----------



## Matty316 (Mar 14, 2010)

Maybe Brock could have some sort of stare down with the Wyatt family, Heyman is talking, Brock's standing there, then the cut scene happens and they are all around the ring, how awesome would that be!! So awesome....it's not something WWE would think of! :crying::frown2:


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

Kamala going in the HOF in New Orleans


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Did someone say Dunn?


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Should be a good one tonight 


has anyone else had issues getting onto the website today. I can't even get on without using my mobile data on my phone. Any help?


----------



## Beermonkeyv1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Hopefully brock will be on the warpath tonight  

Owens/ambrose is a tasty feud hopes gets good segment/s tonight as well


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)

After this past NFL weekend, I can't possibly be any more disappointed. So what the hell, I'll tune in for awhile tonight. Here's to Vince and creative building this Rumble properly. Lesnar needs to do more than just stand there while Heyman squawks, though.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

I hate Brock Lesnar. Sable's a ho, why the fuck does she need a map to find where his dick is at?


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Lesnar could tear up the New Day tonight. Have them come out and cut a promo about how they are going to with RR and out comes Heyman who cuts a back and forth promo with ND which would be awesome within itself. Heyman proclaims Brock is entering the RR and will win it and out he comes and takes the ND out to send a message.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

Looking forward to this RAW!! I feel it.. two mics... two great mic guys.... Please :yoda


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

I've not watched in fucking ages. I see everyone is injured and Roman Reigns is injured. Its almost quite refreshing to see that nobody really knows whats going to happen right now.

However WWE likely don't know whats going to happen either tbh. Might watch some highlights tomorrow.


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

deanambroselover said:


> In before the fuckery


I really thought, because of the college football championship on tonight, that this would be a throw-away show for sure....it probably still will be, but Lesnar is just going to announce his entry into the Rumble. I still believe the show will be pure fuckery though.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

I just realised...how cool would it be if they let Stardust come out in Ziggy Stardust face paint?

Then he'd probably lose to Titus in five seconds as part of their weekly 'Who Gives A Fuck?' series.


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar (Nov 25, 2004)

Brock Lesnar return & Sting going into Hall of Fame. Should be a good Raw.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

All I've been thinking about today is Stardust, and how he must die.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Paul Heyman will announce Brock being in the Rumble while Brock stands there. I'm not expecting much.

If WWE were smart they would have Lesnar interrupt a Reigns promo. We are long overdue for that shit.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Paul Heyman will announce Brock being in the Rumble while Brock stands there. I'm not expecting much.
> 
> If WWE were smart they would have Lesnar interrupt a Reigns promo. We are long overdue for that shit.


A Heyman/Lesnar promo laughing at the fact that Reigns is the champ when he never beat Lesnar or Rollins would be great. To bad that would not make Roman look strong :mj2


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm most interested in Ambrose vs Owens. I hope we get a match announced for the Rumble for them tonight and I hope it has a stipulation.

I don't care about Brock Lesnar, lol, cos you know it'll be the same as usual where Heyman talks and Lesnar just stands there. It would be more interesting if he actually beat somebody up.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Asmodeus said:


> I hate Brock Lesnar. Sable's a ho, why the fuck does she need a map to find where his dick is at?


????

And sable wasnt a ho. She was a stripper who fucked her clients for money.

Big difference


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

From PWTorch:



> The complete advertised roster includes Lesnar, Reigns, Sheamus, Jericho, Ambrose, Owens, U.S. champion Alberto Del Rio, WWE tag champions New Day, The Wyatts, Big Show, and The Authority.


Such a fantastic roster line-up, including my two favourites- until we get to fucking Del Rio. Can't he be hit by the injury bug?

Well, I like the Wyatts. I'm fearful they're going too far with New Day- I've been cringing a bit at their recent stuff, especially the wearing dildos on their heads.

Lesnar and Jericho, plus whatever Ambrose and Owens do... looking forward to it! Really heading towards Rumble/Mania season now.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

How long until raw start?


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

Nimbus said:


> How long until raw start?


2 hours.

Good luck to everybody who'll watch it


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

mightymike1986 said:


> I really thought, because of the college football championship on tonight, that this would be a throw-away show for sure....it probably still will be, but Lesnar is just going to announce his entry into the Rumble. I still believe the show will be pure fuckery though.


Every week is total fuckery


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*I'm only excited to see Brock Lesnar and Sting's Hall Of Fame announcement. *_


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Overrated and over hyped guy returns to stand around while his manager talks him up for the millionth time, How can you NOT be excited for this? A++++++ RAW incoming again. xD*


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I'm most interested in Ambrose vs Owens. I hope we get a match announced for the Rumble for them tonight and I hope it has a stipulation.
> 
> I don't care about Brock Lesnar, lol, cos you know it'll be the same as usual where Heyman talks and Lesnar just stands there. It would be more interesting if he actually beat somebody up.


A last man standing match between those two would be epic. Let them fight everywhere, backstage, outside the arena, among the fans, let em go all out. 

Or is that making them look too strong and badass?


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

I want Dean to get mic time and go all out on Kevin


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

I am looking forward to Kalisto's storyline.

BUT WE NEED TO GO DERPER.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Lesnar ain't overrated lol. He's one of the biggest talents of all time. I don't understand what the issue is here. Suplex City is over big with casuals. Lesnar is a special attraction. Theirs only so many babyfaces he can destory till it gets old, it needs to be segmentated. This is Lesnar, his ring work is suplex after suplex. That's what he is, take it or leave it. As for Raw. I am hoping the Wyatts clean house, making them a legit threat before Rumble. Of course with their inconsistent booking who knows.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

SUPLEX CITY IS STALE AND BORING! THERE I SAID IT!


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Paige looks so sex here:


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/686624676513120256
Will someone take Exit F5 tonight?

I've been waiting, Bork. Please fuck shit up.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

TIME TO GET READY FOR THE FUCKERY THAT IS RAW!


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

Brock lesnar is so boring, he only do suplexs over and over, ¿How is that exciting?


----------



## AT&T Stadium (Aug 25, 2015)

Chrome said:


> I lol'd at the thread title. I was wondering what the hell it was about before I realized it's Lesnar's theme. :lol


Ditto. I'm not sure why but I laughed uncontrollably seeing the thread title. A+.


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

Chrome said:


> I lol'd at the thread title. I was wondering what the hell it was about before I realized it's Lesnar's theme. :lol


I was hoping Kevin Dunn was going to come out and take the ass beating he has so richly deserved for so many years.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

At this rate.. I'm not even sure what I want to see Brock do. I guess a program with Owens could be cool, but it's not like WWE is going to book it well or make it entertaining above the quest to make Reigns look strong..


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

Hope Brock opens so I can to go bed early.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Would legit mark if New Day faced JERI-SHOW for the tag titles.*


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

Bore... Bore... Bore, bore, bore. Bore-bore-bore, bore.. Bore, bore, bore, bore. 

I'll never understand how watching Brock stand there and sweat and listening to Heyman do the same promo for the millionth time is entertaining to you people.


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Bore... Bore... Bore, bore, bore. Bore-bore-bore, bore.. Bore, bore, bore, bore.
> 
> I'll never understand how watching Brock stand there and sweat and listening to Heyman do the same promo for the millionth time is entertaining to you people.


He does so much more than that. He smiles, grimaces, strains (as if he's passing gas), and his face even twitches sometimes. Don't forget that time he looked concerned when Taker's music hit.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Clique said:


> :heyman2
> 
> Sign me up, I'm ready to watch attentively. Heyman talking all I need for my viewing pleasure tomorrow. Anything else is an added bonus. Although, I'll take Brock destroying fools too. Start with Stephanie.


Maybe I am just too bitter these days to enjoy much of what WWE do, but I haven't enjoyed Paul Heyman talking for a good long while now.

It's not that he is not good at it, he is one of the best. But it's the content thing, again. He is awful to listen to in my opinion, in a go away kind of way, not in a "Hope Lesnar gets beaten because Paul Heyman" kind of way. I like watching Lesnar kick ass, I don't like Heyman talking about it... I actually like when Lesnar picks up the mic on a rare occasion, and I hope he does tonight even just for one sentence.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

AT&T Stadium said:


> Ditto. I'm not sure why but I laughed uncontrollably seeing the thread title. A+.


Those commas are perfectly placed!!!


----------



## Jonasolsson96 (Dec 31, 2014)

YEEES IM SO EXCITED FOR RAW 

ROLLINS INJURED

SASHA INJURED 

CESARO INJURED 

BRYAN GONE 


CM PUNK? :lmao


ZIGGLER? fpalm 

BRAY? fpalm fpalm 

AMBROSE ? LUNATIC FRINGE HIHIHOHO 


Remember when Owens was called up? Yeah look at him now. But lets look at it from the bright side. Sheamus and Reigns are still around. Two of the most charismatic performers of all time. Hopefully Kane,big show and ryback do something exciting aswell. And I really hope we get another del rio and swagger program. Those guys are so incredible I mean swagger has some of the best promos in the biz.





GOSH IM SO EXCITED. Move out of the way wrestlekingdom. Move out of the way McGregor/Aldo. This is RAAAAAAAAAAAW the longest weekly episodic program on television today 





:cole DUB-YA-DUB-YA-E :cheer :cheer SOCIAL OUTCASTS LUCHADRAGONS, FANDANGO :cheer :cheer


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

No Paige, No Rollins e.t.c. ONly appeal for me is The Wyatt Family. They better be booked as serious threats today for the rumble lord.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Snipers are ready for when Stephanie opens her mouth. :saul


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

People are getting crazy about Brock. He's just gonna show up and jump up and down sit on a chair and leave.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

TNA is Here said:


> People are getting crazy about Brock. He's just gonna show up and jump up and down sit on a chair and leave.


Nothing wrong with that. Casuals love the guy. He could shit and he well draw. Some people seem to have an issue with Lesnar coming and leaving, I don't at all. I respect that.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Simply Flawless said:


> Snipers are ready for when Stephanie opens her mouth. :saul


:ha


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

No Paige, No Rollins e.t.c. ONly appeal for me is The Wyatt Family. They better be booked as serious threats today for the rumble lord. Brocks always fun though.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

3ku1 said:


> Nothing wrong with that. Casuals love the guy. He could shit and he well draw. Some people seem to have an issue with Lesnar coming and leaving, I don't at all. I respect that.


The problem is have come in and him not do shit. Woth the money they are paying him, he better do something when he shows up in front of people at the very least.

Cause next time he shows up people are gonna be even less excited.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Brock's music hits
He bounces back and forth on the entrance with Heyman beside him
He walks to the ring
Heyman talks while Brock stands there, occasionally bouncing back and forth.
Segment ends.
Brock cashes in millions for it.

No thanks, I'm watching the National Championship game. Go Clemson!


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

TNA is Here said:


> People are getting crazy about Brock. He's just gonna show up and jump up and down sit on a chair and leave.


Yeah Brock isn't exciting anymore. His appearances and matches are boring.


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

Daemon_Rising said:


> Maybe I am just too bitter these days to enjoy much of what WWE do, but I haven't enjoyed Paul Heyman talking for a good long while now.
> 
> It's not that he is not good at it, he is one of the best. But it's the content thing, again. He is awful to listen to in my opinion, in a go away kind of way, not in a "Hope Lesnar gets beaten because Paul Heyman" kind of way. I like watching Lesnar kick ass, I don't like Heyman talking about it... I actually like when Lesnar picks up the mic on a rare occasion, and I hope he does tonight even just for one sentence.


*spoiler alert*

"Hello, My name is Paul Heyman. My client BROOOOCCKKKK LESNARRGGHHH is the one in 21 and 1. My client BROOOOOCKKKKK LESNRRRGGHHH conquered the Undertaker's undefeated streak at Wrestlemania. He's now looking for more shit to conquer. He never lost the WWE title. blah blah blah"

fin


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

It will be interesting to see if they even try tonight against the National Championship game or just pack it in and put their head downs until next week. Tonight we could see them either reeeeally try and use Lesnar to compete for ratings or see something completely awful.


----------



## DemonKane_Legend (Jan 24, 2015)

I think tonight Raw is going to be a great show.

And now that WWE announced Sting is going to be inducted in the hall of fame, he could appear tonight on Raw so Kane can whip his ass again


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

I will give it the opening 30 minutes. If the show honestly starts with Reigns/Stephanie/Vince bullshit, I am out.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

Brock to announce hes in the rumble and leaves lol


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

The Wyatt Family should interrupt and kick Lesnar's ass. That would be great swerve, and would make the WF legit for the first time in years. Also builds the Rumble match.

:mj2

I'm going to smoke this joint now and get back to reality.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Paul Heyman promising big things for Brock Lesnar's return to Raw. 

The guy knows how to sell, I'll give him that.


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

Nine99 said:


> It will be interesting to see if they even try tonight against the National Championship game or just pack it in and put their head downs until next week. Tonight we could see them either reeeeally try and use Lesnar to compete for ratings or see something completely awful.


Would be hilariously bad if they did run a shit show and the NC game turned out to be a blowout that's basically over at halftime.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Why am I gonna make myself watch this?


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Dub J said:


> *spoiler alert*
> 
> "Hello, My name is Paul Heyman. My client BROOOOCCKKKK LESNARRGGHHH is the one in 21 and 1. My client BROOOOOCKKKKK LESNRRRGGHHH conquered the Undertaker's undefeated streak at Wrestlemania. He's now looking for more shit to conquer. He never lost the WWE title. blah blah blah"
> 
> fin


Personally, I would love Lesnar to come out and say:

"My name, is Brock Lesnar. My Manager, PAULLL HEYYYMANN doesn't want me to enter the Royal Rumble. He advises it would be unwise to compete against 29 others despite my overbearing and intimitading stature. Well, Paul, to that I say: Suplex City bitch."

Proceeding to suplex Heyman over the top rope.

Brock does not need Heyman at this stage and it is just an annoyance seeing them paired up. But WWE ain't going to split them up, they enjoy Lesnar existing in some weird tweener land. I am not sure what he is meant to be to be honest.


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

Daemon_Rising said:


> Personally, I would love Lesnar to come out and say:
> 
> "My name, is Brock Lesnar. My Manager, PAULLL HEYYYMANN doesn't want me to enter the Royal Rumble. He advises it would be unwise to compete against 29 others despite my overbearing and intimitading stature. Well, Paul, to that I say: Suplex City bitch."
> 
> ...


I'm kinda hoping for R-Truth to come out and start talking shit to Brock about their "upcoming match at the RR".

EDIT:

"Hey, big guy. I'm going to beat you in our one on one match at RR and take home that WWE title!"


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Daemon_Rising said:


> Personally, I would love Lesnar to come out and say:
> 
> "My name, is Brock Lesnar. My Manager, PAULLL HEYYYMANN doesn't want me to enter the Royal Rumble. He advises it would be unwise to compete against 29 others despite my overbearing and intimitading stature. Well, Paul, to that I say: Suplex City bitch."
> 
> ...


See, I'm different. 

I feel Heyman is half of the Lesnar appeal. You have Heyman who can build ANY feud Lesnar is in with his brilliant mic work, numerous times over the years I have watched a PPV on the back of Heymans selling. If you get rid of Heyman, you lose some of Lesnars aura.

In my opinion of course.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Why am I gonna make myself watch this?


Because you're a huge mark for wrestling with nearly 17,000 posts on a wrestling forum, clearly you care.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

watching my first raw in forever, i hope its not that bad, around this time isnt bad Road to wrestlemania coming up soon


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

UFO said:


> Because you're a huge mark for wrestling with *nearly 17,000 posts* on a wrestling forum, clearly you care.


That's not how rounding works. :mj

I dunno, I'm not marking much. I like New Day, Owens, Ambrose, and Swagger, but eh...nothing good is going on and I'm not that much of a mark. Must be tradition.


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

I heard Jack Swagger goes over the entire Wyatt family. That's why, Thwagger.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Let the #WWEFUCKERY Begin!


----------



## DemonKane_Legend (Jan 24, 2015)

If Paul Heyman takes the mic to do another boring promo kissing Lesnar's ass bullshit I'm out.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Why am I gonna make myself watch this?


because you're hoping for a swagger apperance


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

And if Steph speaking ended the way that NCIS did, Raw would be the greatest show ever.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Let's get ready to RECAPPPPPP!


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Only here for :brock4


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Here we go, it'll be fun to see Lesnar again.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Well, if RAW goes to shit at least i'll have the CFP Championship.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

impending fuckery


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

They might as well do the Brock thing in the first 30 minutes before most go watch the NC.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Here we go!


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

KENNY said:


> because you're hoping for a swagger apperance


Never. Dude is always on Superstars or Main Event. :mj


----------



## Busaiku (Jan 28, 2014)

Fuck i'm already bored.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Raw is Recaps :eyeroll


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

I'm just here for The New Day and The Beast


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

The show before RAW just had a male sniper blow a woman's brains out, but RAW is aimed towards kids.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Did I miss something. Wasen't Heyman a god on the mic? When did people start turning on him lol? Oh well when its all said and done every single wrestling fan well turn on every single wrestler, manager etc ever.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Already with the long ass recap.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Opening the show with a 5 minute recap LOL


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Gotta love 4 min recaps.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Not Re-showing :vince8's fuck up though :heston


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

long ass recap


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

They need to stop with recaps opening RAW, especially ones we see a million times within the week already.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Is this recap showing the reason as to why people tuned out last week?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

3ku1 said:


> Did I miss something. Wasen't Heyman a god on the mic? When did people start turning on him lol? Oh well when its all said and done every single wrestling fan well turn on every single wrestler, manager etc ever.


Heyman is great on the mic as long as he is not talking about Brock Lesnar.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Erik. said:


> See, I'm different.
> 
> I feel Heyman is half of the Lesnar appeal. You have Heyman who can build ANY feud Lesnar is in with his brilliant mic work, numerous times over the years I have watched a PPV on the back of Heymans selling. If you get rid of Heyman, you lose some of Lesnars aura.
> 
> In my opinion of course.


I understand that, it all depends whether you find Heyman annoying or not.

I used to wax lyrical about Heyman's superior mic work. I used to mark out over every little tiny thing he did, worshipping the unquestionable genius that is Paul Heyman.

But repetition kills anything. Take your one-time favourite song. The one you played over, and over, and over, and over. Until you got bored of it, and it just became the song you admire but don't want to play much any more.

That is how I feel about Heyman. Great? Yes. Have I had enough of his energetic repetitiveness? Yes. Heyman is supposed to be obnoxious, but just because a character is supposed to be that way doesn't make for great television. Steph and Triple H are supposed to be obnoxious too, and they are also frightfully annoying.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Slater's group has shirts! Edit: lol New Day grooving to Vince's music!


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

The way Reigns smirked when Steph fell down. Babyface? Pffft Heel Heel Heel, just turn him he is a natural heel.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

There's only like 3 people on that ramp who aren't geeks.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Vinney Mac!


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

Jobbers, jobbers everywhere. Why is Vince still on television?


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

Monday Night Vince!


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

SOmeone gif these two assholes walking down the ramp


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Jobbers on stage for Roman to over see who he will throw over the top rope.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Lone Star said:


> The show before RAW just had a male sniper blow a woman's brains out, but RAW is aimed towards kids.


Speaking of show before Raw....IS NCIS, Raw and Smackdown all USA has?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Here we go, another Authority promo.

fpalm fpalm fpalm

So boring.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

They also need to open the shows more with a match.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

lol ADR not chilling with League of Jobbers :ha


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Erik. said:


> Is this recap showing the reason as to why people tuned out last week?


Sure is :reigns2


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

NO CHANCE... NO CHANCE IN HELL... That theme never gets old :lol


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Vince and his overbooked schlock last week :leo


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

New Day ahahah


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

SANDOW! And he's dressed to compete! :mark:


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Goddess Stephanie looking gorgeous as usual.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

And wow it's the 23rd anniversary of Raw.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Is Reigns gonna bury the entire roster early, so he doesent have to do it at rumble lol?


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

I see the Social outcasts have a t-shirt! That's some serious backing of job squad 2.0


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

See Stephanie.. this is a GOOD entrance theme.. yours is brain scaring caterwauling..


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Yeah, your next champ is Heath Slater or Kallisto.


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

I love that New Day really think they have a chance to win the Rumble


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

The next WWE Champion is on the stage. I'll go with D'von


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Its HHH!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Dolph knows he's not winning lol


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

28 other competitors huh Vince :maury


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Rowan Roman Reigns. :ti


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Dolph Zeegler :maury


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

The new champ could be Dolph Ziggler :ha

:vince8 trollin'


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Someone already mentioned it...Sandow is actually there.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Looks like Ziggles mouthed "If I don't get fired by then" lol. *


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Sorry Kevin but Lesnar and Angle had pretty good rookie years.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

truelove said:


> 28 other competitors huh Vince :maury


Yeah what now.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*I can't believe Vince walked just like the way David Bowie dances in the "Modern Love" video.* :lol



-PerfectDarkness- said:


> R.I.P.



I've been listening to that song all day. lol #Nostalgia


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

Wow, I had completely forgotten that Fandango existed


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

If I was Dolph, I would've flipped Vince off after he mentioned my name, tbh. No shot of winning.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Lol he pronounced Ziggler's name wrong.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

W E champion


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Wyatts!


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

It should be Wade Barrett or Rusev.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ziggler giving no fucks and probably bashing McMahon on the ramp.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> The next WWE Champion is on the stage. I'll go with D'von


Its Vince you can discount all the black people on stage


----------



## -Black Rose (Jan 7, 2016)

Wyatts


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

So 28 jobbers compared to Reigns? Dolph Zeggler, Zeggler Zeggler Zeggler Zeggler. Vince Trolling LOL.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

THey should just fire everyone and not have a Royal Rumble, this is fucking awful.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Vince trollin.......Oh Snap Wyatts!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Stardust's David Bowie's facepaint is on point... Also, RIP.


----------



## CH25 (Feb 25, 2014)

Was that Sandow behind new day?


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

Please let it be New Day :mj2


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

That crowd reaction for Ziggler :lol


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Brock should be the hands down favorite to win the RR.


----------



## AT&T Stadium (Aug 25, 2015)

Daemon_Rising said:


> THey should just fire everyone and not have a Royal Rumble, this is fucking awful.


I don't disagree.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

I want to see Vince/Steph say booty again. But nice giving Bray some... brief attention.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

What?

Vince: I don´t know any of their names, and my earpiece is broken. Gimme a second. New Day. That´s right.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Oh that seals it, Lesnar is winning , so its Reigns vs Lesnar at WM

They should have left Lesnar as a surprise


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Oh god damn it please don't give this turd a mic


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Went from an almost awesome moment to Reigns to get mic time :bunk


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Stone Cold! Stone Cold!


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

People going to accept that Reigns is over yet? Hasn't been anything but cheered since TLC.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Business is NOT about to pickup here. I guarantee you that.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

The Royal Rumble: Blood, Urine, and Vomit Edition :Brock


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

Here comes the hothead maggle.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

Time for Reigns to get new music.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Wyatt :mark:. #AnyonebutyouRoman . That pop!


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

WWE has truly sterilized their entire roster


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Imagine if Roman didn't have the song or entrance.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

CH25 said:


> Was that Sandow behind new day?


Yup, randomly for no reason.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

Time to change the channel.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Thread title needs to be Dolph ZEEEEEEEEgler..


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Would have loved if the Wyatts done a promo about not giving a shit what the authority want, but they'll be winning it.

But no...anyone but you Roman.


----------



## Busaiku (Jan 28, 2014)

Omg omg omg imagine those odds!


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Roxinius said:


> Oh god damn it please don't give this turd a mic


Vince already has the mic.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Stephanie burying the fans

:lmao


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

LOL, that was good from stephanie


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

A-C-P said:


> The Royal Rumble: Blood, Urine, and Vomit Edition :Brock


And that's just the nauseating effect that the new all time lows of this event will induce on it's audience.


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

Vince looking at Reigns like his little baby...lol


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

lol Steph trying to get the Roman chants going and failing.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Cannot wait to see Reigns get a sledgehammer to the face and a pedigree and then get himeslf tossed over the top rope courtesy of the only diamond in this business! GAME OVER.*


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

BAH GOD WHAT A REACTION FOR REIGNS!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Steph tried to get a Roman chant started :ha


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

:lol :lol :lol :lol
trying to force the crowd to chant " Roman"


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Legit pumping out the ZZZs already.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

LoL at Stephanie attempting to get the crowd to "Chant Roman in Unison" :lol :lmao


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Roman Reigns' submission move should be him cutting a promo. His opponent could definitely tap out.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Brock name drop and Roman's music hits...


And we have our 2 last 2 standing wrestlingforum :cole


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Legit pumping out the ZZZs already.


True


----------



## AT&T Stadium (Aug 25, 2015)

I love Roman's confidence. "if I win". jfc. From Austin and Rock "I guarandamntee you I'll win that sumbitch" all the way to, "what happens if I win". Go away.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

ElTerrible said:


> Vince already has the mic.


At 70 and senial Vince is far better on the mic than long haired cena


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Steph :nikkilol


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*ODDS.* :lol


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

"Are you looking at this sea of roster members I've personally slapped around like bitches for the whole of last year!"
Steph McMahon


----------



## CH25 (Feb 25, 2014)

Roman is such a boring champion


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

oh no Roman is gonna bury the roster :wow


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Well I know I can tune out for the main event.


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

Watch him still win or lose by DQ.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

:kobefacepalm long night for us


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

lol ooo i cant wait to see roman beat everyone


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

I love Goddess Stephanie's cackle.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

JonMoxleyReborn said:


> :lol :lol :lol :lol
> trying to force the crowd to chant " Roman"


Crowd is dead lol fpalm


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Longshot? The odds for each other guy is exactly the same. That makes them ALL a longshot.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This is dreadful.


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

One vs All? Lol


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

Steph is gold.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Line em up to knock em down :vince5 you will like him dammit :vince8


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

My God, this has fallen flat.


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

Can Stephanie fuck off forever, please?


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

You do not say if I win, you say when I win. Jesus who writes this crap.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Crowd giving no f^cks about anything tonight lol


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Reigns matches all night? 

CFP Championship game kicks off in 10 minutes bama4


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

It's clear to me that Reigns is not interested in growing a personality, the McMahons ar enot interested in helping him, and they seem content with coasting, even through a WrestleMania season....now really is the time to leave this fraud of a wrestling company behind, and start to plan an exit strategy for never watching again, sadly.

This is crap TV with crap personalities. It's also crap wrestling with crap wrestlers.

There are literally no saving graces.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Reigns doesnt even help Ambrose, he really is the next Cena


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Roman Reigns...


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

God Fella is unbearable.


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

stephanie completely outshined vince tonight (again).. How much longer are haters going to deny this fact.. She is a far better than him, he can't even get his words right and she was the only one able to get any sort of reaction out of the crappy crowd.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Roman vs the Entire Roster LOL. Does this make Roman the biggest babyface looser in WWE history? They are making him face everyone. So does 1-30 all hate Roman? Including his bro Dean? LOL this is such a mess.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Sandow back with his old duds?
Diggin' the Stardust paint.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Fella just walking over Dean


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Is the lil buddy :ambrose4 ok?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I am fucking sick and tired of seeing Reigns/Sheamus.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Sheamus vs Ambrose again? Great!


----------



## christien62 (Oct 22, 2013)

man if reigns wins tn im done lol


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

I'm out


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

lol wtf? Go beat his ass Roman, why you standing there letting him beat up your brother? You already know you can beat him and his job squad.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

The crowd is dead. Nobody gives a fuck about anything that is happening.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

ShowStopper said:


> My God, this has fallen flat.


I could actually feel the crowd wither and die by the time it ended.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So it's "AN ALL ROMAN" Show tonight!! (insert Troll face) LOL


----------



## Dan Rodmon (Jan 19, 2012)

That segment had so much potential... fpalm


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Remember a few years ago it was, I think, Cena and Orton vs 11 guys or something? Tonight will be even more ridiculous


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Christ...someone wrote that segment on the back of a used waffle house napkin at 3AM after an all night drunk....

The exodus to the NC game in 15 minutes is going to be huge.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

AT&T Stadium said:


> I love Roman's confidence. "if I win". jfc. From Austin and Rock "I guarandamntee you I'll win that sumbitch" all the way to, "what happens if I win". Go away.


*If Reigns said "when I win"*

"OH LOOK AT THIS DUDE NO SELLING EVERYONE ON THE MIC CENA 2.0 INDEED"


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

I wish David Bowie gave his cancer to Stephanie.


----------



## CEEJ (Apr 2, 2015)

So Sheamus hits Ambrose from behind, Roman's "brother" and Roman just stands there and does nothing, yeah that makes sense


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Daemon_Rising said:


> It's clear to me that Reigns is not interested in growing a personality, the McMahons ar enot interested in helping him, and they seem content with coasting, even through a WrestleMania season....now really is the time to leave this fraud of a wrestling company behind, and start to plan an exit strategy for never watching again, sadly.
> 
> This is crap TV with crap personalities. It's also crap wrestling with crap wrestlers.
> 
> There are literally no saving graces.


I am trying to be positive in all the mess but..Yeah your right. It doesn't look good.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Sheamus treating Ambrose like a chump lol.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Reigns physically sees his 'brother' get jumped from behind and does absolutely nothing.
:lmao
It's gonna be a long fucking night.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Ah.......I remember those days of Stone Cold vs McMahon: 

"You guys should chant Stone Cold!" :vince3


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

Where's Brock ?


----------



## Jonasolsson96 (Dec 31, 2014)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA LOOK AT ALL THE JOBBERS ON STAGE!!!!!! FUCK THIS IS BAD IM GOING TO SLEEP


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Cool visual opening the show with the whole roster on stage.

The final product being a generic handicap match is kinda shit though.

Bring on Brock and Y2J!


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Dean jobber entrance smh


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Seriously though, they are going to take a huge chunk of their roster just to face Reigns.

I mean, they have depth problems already as is, why make it even weaker?


----------



## Heel To Face (Oct 13, 2011)

every fucking raw opening and ending til after mania. Is McMahon and Stephanie and then Regins superman punching everyone for 15 minutes. Such shit


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I think last year's Road to Wrestlemania was also pretty lame. So far this year is looking to be lamer.


----------



## spinningedge (Aug 11, 2015)

Sheamus is unbelievable. I at first wasn't a big fan, thought it was lame when he won the title again, etc... but I have to give him props lately.

When people say "you look stupid", when people were obviously not caring about him, and with his feud w/ Reigns where it was obvious Reigns was going to win - Sheamus was fantastic. Amazing on the mic, has a great personality when he is being booked like one of the top guys, and he just seems like he really enjoys wrestling and is pretty good in the ring. Just now w/ Ambrose just look at his smile and how he's acting.... and he's probably booked to LOSE. That right there is impressive in my opinion. He really does seem like someone who really enjoys doing this and has a great heel personality for pro wrestling.

Anyone else notice this?


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

WTF happened to Wyatt? They came out to a solid pop. Wyatt starts talking. Then they brush him aside for Roman? Lol come on. Wyatts selling point is his mic skills and promos. People want to hear him talk. People want to see Wyatts v Authority. That was that second chance, and again they squashed it.


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

3ku1 said:


> Sheamus treating Ambrose like a chump lol.


Because he is a chump. :draper2


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> Remember a few years ago it was, I think, Cena and Orton vs 11 guys or something? Tonight will be even more ridiculous


fun fact that match is one of the highest viewed videos in wwe history on youtube.. look it up.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

This may be the episode where someone in the crowd dies from boredom. Crowd looks like they're at the David Bowie funeral already...


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Roxinius said:


> At 70 and senial Vince is far better on the mic than *the Al Snow look alike*.


FIFY.

And I agree.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The upper tier in the arena is all dark tonight. You know what that means.

:lmao


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*"WE'RE A 3 MAN BAND!" WTF Really?*


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

I can't wait to see Reigns beat 20 guys tonight. What an efficient use of your roster.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Ziggy Stardust. :mj2


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Hey guys, remember when Reigns turned that corner? :kobe


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

What did you guys think of that opening segment?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

It's moreso the storylines that have sucked lately. It's easy to blame the actual talents, while yes some do suck, but the storylines are weak and lame and for a mega company to produce crap weekly tells you they think people wont care.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Chan Hung said:


> I think last year's Road to Wrestlemania was also pretty lame. So far this year is looking to be lamer.


This RTWM, Roman plays Tug of War against the entire roster.


----------



## CH25 (Feb 25, 2014)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> Remember a few years ago it was, I think, Cena and Orton vs 11 guys or something? Tonight will be even more ridiculous


I rather have Cena or Orton as champ again that's how boring Roman in his current form is.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

A-C-P said:


> Reigns matches all night?
> 
> CFP Championship game kicks off in 10 minutes bama4


Damn straight! I'll be rooting for my *Clemson Tigers.*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Sheamus/Ambrose: Another Fresh Matchup, with tons of meaning.

:lmao

Meaningless Match Count: 1


----------



## Heel To Face (Oct 13, 2011)

It would be less ridiculous to just have Reigns be #1 and throw out each guy one at a time and win the rumble. Then the bullshit they are going to come up with to make Reigns look strong.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Marv95 said:


> Time for Reigns to get new music.


He doesn't need a completely new theme, but he could get a remix one day, just like The Rock always did after leaving The Nation.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

3ku1 said:


> WTF happened to Wyatt? They came out to a solid pop. Wyatt starts talking. *Then they brush him aside for Roman?* Lol come on. Wyatts selling point is his mic skills and promos. People want to hear him talk. People want to see Wyatts v Authority. That was that second chance, and again they squashed it.


This.


Wyatts had a small chance of a potential productive 'face-turn' that went nowhere. Tonight they pop out and seems pretty cool and they get trolled and ignored by the McMahons :lol.


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

UFO said:


> What did you guys think of that opening segment?


I'm getting sick of the entire roster being on the stage thing. It feels played out, and you always know the main guy is always going to interrupt and all of that..too formulaic.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

What are the chances the new japan guys rush the ring at one point?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

UFO said:


> What did you guys think of that opening segment?


I could have spent my time better googling who that is in your avatar.


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

The entire roster and royal rumble ppv is now focused on one man. Nothing else matters, might as well not have any other matches.

I'm so disappointed as the rumble was the one ppv I looked forward to the most.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> Remember a few years ago it was, I think, Cena and Orton vs 11 guys or something? Tonight will be even more ridiculous


You know what's disturbing about that video? It wasn't long after the Wellness Policy was instituted and you can literally see how most of the guys muscles have melted, particularly guys like Chris Masters and Val Venis.

Bob Holly talks about it in his book. He says HHH would make fun of Masters because he was losing muscle, yet strangely HHH and Cena didn't....


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

Sheamus looks like he would physically kill Dean IRL.


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

"How many mirrors do you break when you look at them? Hideous!"

:lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Damn*...*i MISS Daniel Bryan and CM Punk *


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

That arena might 3/4 sold out :ha


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

"How many mirrors do you break when you walk around? HIDEOUS!"

:ti :ti :ti


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

ShowStopper said:


> The upper tier in the arena is all dark tonight. You know what that means.


Good thing Jericho came back to help the struggling ratings and live attendance.

:jericho2


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Ah, screw this, I'm going over to ESPN for the pre match junk now.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

UFO said:


> What did you guys think of that opening segment?






























































And lol at the guy screaming "How Many Mirrors Do You Break Looking In Them?" To Shaemus


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

truelove said:


> 28 other competitors huh Vince :maury


He said even if you throw out Reigns you still have 28 other guys to deal with.So the jokes on you, buddy!


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

KuritaDavion said:


> I could have spent my time better googling who that is in your avatar.


Lmao, Fair point. Truth is, I don't even know who it is. I just like boobs.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Before tuning in tonight I watched about 4 hours of ICW.

Every segment I watched was more entertaining than WWE has had to offer of late, and it's only now so apparent watching it back to back.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> Sheamus/Ambrose: Another Fresh Matchup, with tons of meaning.
> 
> :lmao
> 
> Meaningless Match Count: 1


I think most matches on RAW and SD leading up to the RR should be fights to determine who gets what # in the RR match. This would give matches that are not title matches or contenders matches a purpose.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Sheamus is fucking garbage. He should be in NXT jobbing to Joe and Corbin


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

"You look Stupid!" To be fair so does Dean.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

It's a given: Triple H or Lesnar will win the Rumble


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

magictrevor said:


> *The entire roster and royal rumble ppv is now focused on one man*. Nothing else matters, might as well not have any other matches.
> 
> I'm so disappointed as the rumble was the one ppv I looked forward to the most.


Yeah its a shame. They turned it into some stupid match instead.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Oh, Sandow.


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

dean ambrose no longer has any direction or reason to live.. Fire him..


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Trifektah said:


> Sheamus is fucking garbage. He should be in NXT jobbing to Joe and Corbin


Nah he shouldent. Sheamus has really come on and prooved himself. As a legit main eventer. Joe and Corbin are rookies, who need to pave their way and earnt it before they can even think of being main eventers in 3 years from now.


----------



## BigBoyChomski (Dec 4, 2015)

If the big Irishman keeps up this agression, we might lose Ambrose for mania too


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

he's biting again tonight lol. fun.

also lol at the audible front row dude taking on sheamus lol.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

7 minutes thankfully


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

A-C-P said:


> Good thing Jericho came back to help the struggling ratings and live attendance.
> 
> :jericho2


Now would be the perfect time for his save us gimmick to return.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> The upper tier in the arena is all dark tonight. You know what that means.
> 
> :lmao


More people watching the WWE Network? :vince5

No? :vince7


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Somebody tell me why Mauro Ranallo isn't de-facto lead announcer for Raw too?

I could care less about this match right now, at least with him I could actually care somewhat.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


> Oh, Sandow.


Things have gotten so miserable he now pokes fun at himself


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Headliner said:


> God Fella is unbearable.


So is this Ambrose character too, to be fair. Jon Moxley/Good whatever you want to call him, he has really soiled himself.


----------



## Gutwrench (Jan 8, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Ziggy Stardust. :mj2



It's actually Alladin Sane.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

I really didn't like the way stephanie said "one verses all" they are trying too hard to make him seem like superman, but that crowd was eating it up kind of.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

magictrevor said:


> The entire roster and royal rumble ppv is now focused on one man. Nothing else matters, might as well not have any other matches.
> 
> I'm so disappointed as the rumble was the one ppv I looked forward to the most.


It's really a shame because WWE could used this as an opporturnity to build a new main event star since Triple H vs. Reigns could be a potential WM main event that doesn't need a title to build it up. However the message WWE is sending all of us when it comes to the Royal Rumble is not a good one...not a good one at all.


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

The crowd is so deceased.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> It's a given: Triple H or Lesnar will win the Rumble


What Year Is It?


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Look at that Ambrose trying to win a match, so crazy! :jbl


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> It's a given: Triple H or Lesnar will win the Rumble


I have 100% faith it's gonna be HHH....


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Xenoblade said:


> dean ambrose no longer has any direction or reason to live.. Fire him..


Not yet. There is still blood to be drained for the Roman Vampire. :vince$


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I think I might actually welcome the commercial breaks tonight.

Stephanie was right. It truly is a historic time in WWE.

:drose


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

A-C-P said:


> What Year Is It?


Looking at the calendar next to my dial-up modem, it says 2002


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

UFO said:


> Lmao, Fair point. Truth is, I don't even know who it is. I just like boobs.


Hitomi Tanaka. Just saying this for reference of course


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Dr. Middy said:


> I wish David Bowie gave his cancer to Stephanie.












I like Steph, but it's funny to see people talk about her. lol


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> lol Steph trying to get the Roman chants going and failing.


Roman Reigns is no Daniel Bryan so no shock there.

Heck, Reigns isn't even as over as Bad New Barrett.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Dr. Middy said:


> Looking at the calendar next to my dial-up modem, it says 2002


If only. 2002 WWE >>> Current Day WWE

The return of :hbk1 and alot of other reasons.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Gutwrench said:


> It's actually Alladin Sane.


Tried to be punny. :mj2


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> Things have gotten so miserable he now pokes fun at himself


:Vince2 :Vince2 :Vince2


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I miss Cena...

God help the state of the WWE...

:trips7


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

UFO said:


> Lmao, Fair point. Truth is, I don't even know who it is. I just like boobs.


Sofia Jamora. Just put your avatar into Google and gave me the name.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

JBL and Saxton are really cringe worthy already...


----------



## -Black Rose (Jan 7, 2016)

This crowd is so crap man


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

That match never ends.


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

That "Energizer Dummy" joke that JBL just made was all sorts of Jerry The King Lawler bad


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

This match = Toilet Break Charlotte v Becky = Toilet Break. Most of Raw that does not involve LEsnar and Wyatts = Toilet Break. I wonder if the Wyatts well interrupt Lesnar.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> If only. 2002 WWE >>> Current Day WWE
> 
> The return of :hbk1 and alot of other reasons.


2002 is one of the best years the company ever had, man I miss it now.


----------



## christien62 (Oct 22, 2013)

" 1 brogue kick away from winning" roman taps out at 2 with a fast count from vince lol


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

-Black Rose said:


> This crowd is so crap man


Can't blame them. These two don't mesh well together at all.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

A-C-P said:


> What Year Is It?


Vince has dementia, he's doesn't know either


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

I'm sick to death of that fucking clothesline spot.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Looking for white noise? This whole match is white noise.


----------



## Biogoji (Jan 14, 2015)

Can this bloody match just end.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Solf said:


> Hitomi Tanaka. Just saying this for reference of course


Thanks man, I will have fun googling her.


TheLooseCanon said:


> Sofia Jamora. Just put your avatar into Google and gave me the name.


Good shit.


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

DAMN SKIPPY said:


> Crowd giving no f^cks about anything tonight lol


*Pretty much the way it is every Monday night now, even when Reigns gets pops, comparing them to era's past they sound like the fucking golf clap *


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I'm about to switch to Alabama and Clemson.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

ShowStopper said:


> I think I might actually welcome the commercial breaks tonight.
> 
> Stephanie was right. It truly is a historic time in WWE.
> 
> :drose


This is why WWE keep giving us more and more commercials each week.

They know they are more entertaining than the product. This shows that WWE *do actually* care about their audience, trying to save them from watching as much of it as possible.

Hopefully they also deliberately black out most of the Royal Rumble in sympathy with their Network subscribers.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Crowd really is dead already.

:damn


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Ambrose is such a shit worker.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Dr. Middy said:


> ShowStopper said:
> 
> 
> > If only. 2002 WWE >>> Current Day WWE
> ...


Leave the Memories Alone :mj2

Or relive them for only $9.99/month :vince$


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

Any chance for a Styles debut tonight? Just wondering if I should bother turning it o or sticking with the championship game.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Fella busted open


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Blood?!?!?!!?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

So when is this joke of making Roman top dog gonna end? Not funny anymore.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Look at that blood. Wow.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Bad match, bad crowd; and just when you think it can't get any worse?

Terrible finish.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Busted opened!


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

I switched three times and Ambrose vs Sheamus was still going. 

I'll go back to the David Bowie "Behind the music" shit.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

BLOOOD!!!!


----------



## -Black Rose (Jan 7, 2016)

Sheamus bleeding.How does it feel fella!


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Clemson to defer


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Finally, thanks KO


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

wens2


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Well, that ending picked up quite a bit.

Also, blood :mark:

And MY MAN OWENS!! :mark: :mark:


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

Holy shit Ambrose looking badass with bloody Sheamus.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Was fella bleeding?


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Blooooooooooooooooooooood!!!!!*


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

damn, the ginger is bleeding
That was a horrible Brock Lesnar reveal, ruining his surprise return at the Rumble.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

At least the KO/Ambrose feud is good.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Pretty boring match. Ending is good though.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

lol

Kevin's beating Dean and JBL says "would somebody stop this maniac Dean Ambrose!"

logic...


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ambrose/Owens is the best thing about this show.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Ambrose needs Owens to get a good match. Sheamus is only good with Reigns and Lesnar types. Stiff psychology. What I am saying is these two have absoultely no chemistry. Bring Mauro, Cole you still suck. Owens saves it!


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

This set up has got tables match for the title at Rumble written all over it.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

It feels like I've seen this before. I have.


----------



## dclikewah (Mar 6, 2015)

Sheamus wearing the crimson mask


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

That all ruled folks!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

BuzzKillington said:


> Was fella bleeding?


And he's suffering from Fella Bleeding :cole


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

TNA is Here said:


> I switched three times and Ambrose vs Sheamus was still going.
> 
> I'll go back to the David Bowie "Behind the music" shit.


*3 times for me too. This is shit. Glad its done. But the blood was nice.*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

If only Owens could've ended that about 10 minutes earlier. Still glad to see him, though.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Fight Buzz Fight!


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

I am glad Owens kicked ambroses ass after that shitty match.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Well, at least we're guaranteed an awesome Owens/Ambrose match at RR.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Kofi winning the Rumble finally would be awesome. Bust out every crazy stunt ever and some new ones.

Also HIGLIGHT REEL BAYBAY!*


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

The replacement for MizTV*


----------



## BigBoyChomski (Dec 4, 2015)

Donut boy to the rescue


----------



## Busaiku (Jan 28, 2014)

Thank you Owens!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Roman tweeted u guyz before he gets jumped. So bad ass.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Why Cole say the RR match will have the WHC debuted for the first time ever when it happened in 1992.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:HA Reigns is going to beat everyone tonight.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

What was the finish? I missed it


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Fuckin' tired again, so excuse me if I make anymore damn typos tonight.

They just better make things interesting on the show.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Man, Roman Reigns is the shittest friend. That better play into a future storyline, all the times he's left Ambrose high and dry.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Can't wait to see Goddess Nikki back on my screen again.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Roman is THE ONE

(insert Neo gif here)


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

"Another day at the office?"

Did cena write that tweet for him.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

What sucks is that the match was fine from a technical standpoint, they were clearly trying, but it just came off as so fucking boring. The end only got reaction because of the attempted announce table spot and Sheamus being busted open. 

This is what happens when you overdo a match and give us no reason to care.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

God damn they continuing this Y2J/New day shit...I really hope that garbage chant doesn't go over.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

BLOOOOOOODDDDDD


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Reigns vs The Entire Roster LOL. WOW just WOW


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Rocketmansid said:


> Why Cole say the RR match will have the WHC debuted for the first time ever when it happened in 1992.


Because Cole(and the people telling him what to say through the headset), is a moron.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Daemon_Rising said:


> What was the finish? I missed it


Double count-out while they were brawling, Sheamus was busted open and Owens attacked Dean afterwards.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Rookie of the Year said:


> Man, Roman Reigns is the shittest friend. That better play into a future storyline, all the times he's left Ambrose high and dry.


He was busy sending out a Tweet about tonight's ME.


----------



## dclikewah (Mar 6, 2015)

Rocketmansid said:


> Why Cole say the RR match will have the WHC debuted for the first time ever when it happened in 1992.


He said it will be the 1st time it is defended and that is accurate. The title was vacant heading into RR92.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Roman finna look strong af tonight.


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

A-C-P said:


> What Year Is It?




Jericho in a highlight reel segment, my calendar says 2008


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

So can we say that Roman is a worse champion than Rollins already?

He's already crippling 99% of the roster by himself.

Can't wait for the Roman Rumble.


----------



## Biogoji (Jan 14, 2015)

Rocketmansid said:


> Why Cole say the RR match will have the WHC debuted for the first time ever when it happened in 1992.


In 92 the title was vacant when it was on the line but Reigns is going into the Rumble as champion with the title on the line it's the first time it's actually being defended in the Rumble


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Rocketmansid said:


> Why Cole say the RR match will have the WHC debuted for the first time ever when it happened in 1992.


Because it's the first time the new WWE World Heavyweight Championship is being defended in the RR and that distinction matters because firsts are fun! :cole


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

Roman Reigns Title Reign: the Worst Storyline in WWE History. 

Worst than May Young and the Hand.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Lobster head with that Ric Flair blood


----------



## Gutwrench (Jan 8, 2014)

Rocketmansid said:


> Why Cole say the RR match will have the WHC debuted for the first time ever when it happened in 1992.


The first time being defended in a RR match. The title was up for grabs in 92 because it was vacated at the time.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

reigns beats everyone then vince comes out and says i said one vs all and Styles and rest of bullet club come out :mark: lol wishful thinking


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Rookie of the Year said:


> Man, Roman Reigns is the shittest friend. That better play into a future storyline, all the times he's left Ambrose high and dry.


Worst bit is they'll use it to turn Ambrose heel, despite the fact he's the one who's constantly being left to be beaten.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

HHHbkDX said:


> Reigns is going to beat everyone tonight.


Why wait for The Rumble when we can just do it tonight :vince5


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

bmp487 said:


> Roman finna look strong af tonight.


Hella.

Hella strong.


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

Rocketmansid said:


> Why Cole say the RR match will have the WHC *debuted* for the first time ever when it happened in 1992.


I supposed you mean defended. There was no champion in the 1992 Rumble so Cole is technically correct.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

It just occurred to me...Zack Ryder's main eventing Raw tonight.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Rocketmansid said:


> Why Cole say the RR match will have the WHC desbuted for the first time ever when it happened in 1992.


Wasn't it for a vacant title in 1992?


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

GOD AMBROSE LOOKED FUCKING BADASS THERE BUT THIS OWENS AND AMBROSE FUED DESERVES WAY MORE TIME ON RAW, IT'S THE BEST THING GOING RIGHT NOW SO GIVE THEM SOME FUCKING MIC TIME!


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

peowulf said:


> I supposed you mean defended. There was no champion in the 1992 Rumble so Cole is technically correct.


Yeah just realized that.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Lol they really want to make us hate Roman don't they. :lmao


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

So when AJ Styles and Water Gun Club gonna save us?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Just in case things don't get better, I'll still be blasting "Modern Love" for the next 2 1/2 hours anyway. Haha!


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Everytime they show that street, I miss my Wrestlemania 30 experience. Such a beautiful city full of beautiful people.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Bullydully said:


> GOD AMBROSE LOOKED FUCKING BADASS THERE BUT THIS OWENS AND AMBROSE FUED DESERVES WAY MORE TIME ON RAW, IT'S THE BEST THING GOING RIGHT NOW SO GIVE THEM SOME FUCKING MIC TIME!


You have to ask yourself: How would that make Roman Look Strong? :vince8


----------



## christien62 (Oct 22, 2013)

renae young cant contain herself she bangs him all the time lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ambrose needs to turn already. He's not doing anything as a face.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

You can hear Renee getting soaked over Ambrose being shirtless. :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Renee wants to feel that "pulse" :vince


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Don't be yelling at your girl like that Dean lol


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

KO/Dean about to do some crazy shit


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Renee know damn well she getting hot as fuck at Ambrose aggression. He going balls deep in that tonight:lol


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

Renee. God damn. :zayn3


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Ambrose looked badass :nikkilol. Sheamus sure made quick work of that down the ramp lol.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Ambrose looking like a cancer patient. :damn


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

It was Yestlemania you dumbass Cole.


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

I love how they constantly tease the sexual chemistry between Renee and Ambrose.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Paul Heyman in the house!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Heyman get a haircut? :lel


----------



## Shane Banks (Oct 10, 2015)

feel my pulse lmao


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Steph looks gorgeous tonight

those eyes tho


----------



## -Black Rose (Jan 7, 2016)

Unstable Ambrose done correctly.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Neat Paul E Dangerously in the house.


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

Dean is just gold.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

So, are we going to get a full hour of Vince/Steph?

We're up to 20+ min now.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Flood warning issued in Renees panties


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

I told you guys brock wouldn't be in the rumble.. lul..


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

This scrawny mother fucker. Hit the fucking gym.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Renee going red in the face AWWWW lol


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Heyman and McMahon , two GOATS


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

Vince looked like he couldn't remember paul heymans name there. Vince looks like Stephanie's taken him out for the day from his carehome.


----------



## Biogoji (Jan 14, 2015)

Glad that Paul Heyman and Ambrose could two good promos


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

Roman winning confirmed.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

........
They seriously can't be planning Lesnar v Reigns II.

I fucking can't.


----------



## B. [R] (Jan 31, 2012)

Dean Ambrose is the best in the world at what he does.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Lesnar says Fuck That to the Rumble match :Brock


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Even Heyman knows Trips is going to be in the rumble


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

christien62 said:


> renae young cant contain herself she bangs him all the time lol


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Cody Rhodes, the Space Oddity


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Wait , Haymon want the winner of the rumble vs Lesnar


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Star Bowie.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I get so annoyed watching Cody Rhodes purposely waste his career like this.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rematch WM Main Event.

:ti

They aren't even trying at this point.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Hmmm Box OFfice Draw. Rock v Brock! Rock wins rumble .


----------



## Shane Banks (Oct 10, 2015)

royal rumble winner vs Lesnar possible??? oh snap :surprise::surprise::surprise:


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

That's a horrible idea.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

magictrevor said:


> "Another day at the office?"
> 
> Did cena write that tweet for him.


*Try again.
*


----------



## dclikewah (Mar 6, 2015)

Brock going straight to the main event of Mania is an even worse idea than Roman one vs all Rumble.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Lol, so Lesnar automatically gets the main event? Fuck this shit, take me back to 2002 please.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

ShowStopper said:


> Ambrose needs to turn already. He's not doing anything as a face.


Yep.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


> Star Bowie.


Dat Ziggy Stardust.


RIP.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Piss break


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Amber B said:


> ........
> They seriously can't be planning Lesnar v Reigns II.
> 
> I fucking can't.


It's either that or Triple H vs. Reigns. Those are the options right now.


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

That trap beat though.............


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

I'd rather put Brock in Rumble itself.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Oh stardust vs o'neil! Excellent because we haven't seen that yet and they've spent a lot of time making us care about it.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Lesnar vs Roman 2 with Rock involved? No thanks.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Damn, Stardust vs Titus after the break! What an enticing hook!


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

L
M
A
O

GUESS WHAT MOTHAFUCKAS.

ROMAN REIGNS IS WINNING THE ROYAL RUMBLE.

TWICE IN A LIFETIME BITCHES. ROMAN VS BORK.

...
...
..
...
...

...

Cut

me.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

I love Cody but damn, this Stardust thing is fucking awful. And to think, this is what he has always wanted to do. This is misguided at best.

He needs the mask gimmick back with his baggers.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Everytime I hear the beginning of Stardust's music I think Fandango is coming out.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

You know, I never connected Bowie with the Stardust gimmick. Makes perfect sense though.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Cody with that Ziggy makeup :kd


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Renee though :sodone. Ambrose you luckey mofo. LOL at Heymans "1 vs all, its your best idea yet!" Is he trolling?


----------



## B. [R] (Jan 31, 2012)

I honestly couldn't give a flying fuck about what they do with Roman most likely winning the Rumble. I don't even care that they're doing Reigns vs. Brock 2. Give me a decent undercard and it'll sell me, fuck the Main Event, it's not the only thing that builds a show. That said, I probably won't be getting even that since everyone anyone cares about is gone. So Idk...


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


>


Uhhhhhhhh....

context?


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

Respect to Stardust for that face paint.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

ShowStopper said:


> Rematch WM Main Event.
> 
> :ti
> 
> They aren't even trying at this point.


I'm not surprised. I called Bork/Reigns II the night after Mania 31. They want to give Reigns the streak rub.

I just don't see them blowing off Triple H/Reigns though. And it doesn't make sense for them to have a match at Fastlane because there's no way Triple H will lose a match before Wrestlemania.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

gaz0301 said:


> Oh stardust vs o'neil! Excellent because we haven't seen that yet and they've spent a lot of time making us care about it.


Michael Cole just described Titus as "Stardust's nemesis".


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

AlternateDemise said:


> It just occurred to me...Zack Ryder's main eventing Raw tonight.


I bet you he does his double knee lift in the corner followed by a missle dropkick. Then goes for the Broski boot and gets speared.

Because that's how every Zach Ryder match goes.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Speaking of David Bowie, this next song is dedicated to WWE: 'Ashes To Ashes'.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Rock Brock ME? Reigns hhh undercard? Surely its not Reigns Lesnar 11? They have made it way to predictable.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

+1 to Stardust for paying tribute to Bowie by rocking the Ziggy Stardust facepaint. :clap


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Lesnar occupying a main event spot at Mania is whatever, but him not even being in the Rumble match means Reigns wins in unappealing fashion.

Especially since we know they're not doing Triple H vs Lesnar for the title, so he won't be in the Rumble either.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Headliner said:


> Renee know damn well she getting hot as fuck at Ambrose aggression. He going balls deep in that tonight:lol


And your gif of Pops fits your comment perfectly. :lmao


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

THAT AMBROSE PROMO :mark: :mark: :mark: This fued is GOLD!


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

Stardust: Bowie without the creativity.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

TwistedLogic said:


> Uhhhhhhhh....
> 
> context?


AMBROSE just did a promo with Renee. He ripped his shirt off. Renee was getting flustered lol. Just a reference top them dating.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


>


Oh

My

God








Hopefully I can get in a quick fap in the next advert break or if this Stardust/Titus match is crap, which it is going to be.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Dat Alicia Fox.*


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Daemon_Rising said:


> Michael Cole just described Titus as "Stardust's nemesis".


You can't write this shit!!...oh, wait.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Holy shit at that complete lack of reaction for Titus. Wow


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Didn't they do this shit last week?


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

Lol wtf is with that kid's face.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Not watching RAW, but I saw this while browsing /wooo/*










*Looks like Nakamura just realized what company he's signed with. :lol*


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

KuritaDavion said:


> It's either that or Triple H vs. Reigns. Those are the options right now.




Whoah, that-ill put butts in AT&T Stadium's seats...


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Looks like we might be getting Roman vs. Brock II at WM 32. Which means Roman vs. Trips at lane for the title.


----------



## Biogoji (Jan 14, 2015)

Titus is the new X-Pac with that heat.... or lack of.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Lord Wolfe said:


> Lol wtf is with that kid's face.


:lmao 

Too funny.


----------



## Ninjaskrzypek (Jan 13, 2015)

Wow. Why is this match happening? Why does Titus still have a job.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

If there ever was a piss break match...:strong


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Prompto Argentum said:


> *Dat Alicia Fox.*


Gorgeous with that natural looking make up. So underrated.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Headliner said:


> I'm not surprised. I called Bork/Reigns II the night after Mania 31. They want to give Reigns the streak rub.
> 
> I just don't see them blowing off Triple H/Reigns though. And it doesn't make sense for them to have a match at Fastlane because there's no way Triple H will lose a match before Wrestlemania.


Good point. Unless they go FULL Bryan/Authority storyline and make Reigns beat HHH in the first match at WM, and then face Brock for the title in the main event that night. 

Come to think of it; I bet that is exactly what they do.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Stardust and Titus have a ''Searing'' Rivalry?


When that happen????


----------



## Heel To Face (Oct 13, 2011)

New Orleans sucks as a wrestling city without the wrestlemania crowd.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I hope the WWE doesn't something with this Stardust/O'Neil feud... so when will we see Cody? As early as the rumble? Fast Lane? When?

Maybe after Stardust is eliminated from the RR, Cody Rhodes come out a little later... nice return aye?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Deadman's Hand said:


> *Not watching RAW, but I saw this while browsing /wooo/*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:ha Can't wait to see his racist ass WWE gimmick.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Titty nightus holla


----------



## Shane Banks (Oct 10, 2015)

Deadman's Hand said:


> *Not watching RAW, but I saw this while browsing /wooo/*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

After years of sucking, Titus starts being awesome as a tag-team wrestler. PUT HIM IN A SINGLES PROGRAM WITH STARDUST!


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Cody with that Bowie facepaint


----------



## christien62 (Oct 22, 2013)

Atleast titus finally gets a face singles run he asked for last time they turned him heel and tried that shit and it went miserable for him


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Crowd is electric....


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

What am I watching? 

I haven't watched raw in 9 months, but I saw a thread in the General forum saying "OLD BOOKING BACK?" or something and I put it on. What is this?


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Deadman's Hand said:


> *Not watching RAW, but I saw this while browsing /wooo/*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I realise you typo'd, but... you are right... singed indeed. He's burned.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Please tell me those are Bowie chants. Please New Orleans.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

Deadman's Hand said:


> *Not watching RAW, but I saw this while browsing /wooo/*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's gonna do the Del Rio thing and take the cash.

Never go full Del Rio.


----------



## MidnightClipper (Jan 10, 2016)

Damn I usually make it through these Raw's with ease but this shit is getting a bit much all the shit I mean truthfully. I honestly could sit back and watch a 60 minute Iron Match between Owens and Ambrose than any of this shit I need a puke bucket at some of what I see. Just focus on Owens/Ambrose they are the most entertaining best part of RAW. Maybe have one of them workhorses win the Rumble something I could live with.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Ninjaskrzypek said:


> Wow. Why is this match happening? Why does Titus still have a job.


Why does anyone in WWE have a job anymore?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

That was a match. Things happened. Time passed.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

not even the death of David Bowie can make Stardust to win a match, poor guy


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Couldn't let Cody pick up a revenge victory when he's got ziggy face paint. He's fecked.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Smfh Screw Brock Lesnar's over pushed ass

LOL THAT KIDS FACE


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Good God, they are actually going to go through with Reigns winning the Rumble again and Brock/Reigns II... fpalm This is truly awful in every way.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WHY MUST THIS FEUD CONTINUE?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

That 3 year old knows a jobber


----------



## OmegaWolf666 (Jan 11, 2005)

Help, Titus just abducted my child!!!


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Haha that kid gave zero fucks about being picked out of the crowd by Titus.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

How exactly does Cody plan on making his shit gimmick work?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

lol @ this feud.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

That kid doesn't give a fuck


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Poor kid no sold Titus. :lol


----------



## christien62 (Oct 22, 2013)

titus face push he needs it hes the wwes biggest African American public figure like miz and cena


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Hahaaaaaaaa...I am Nostradamus.



Honey Bucket said:


> I just realised...how cool would it be if they let Stardust come out in Ziggy Stardust face paint?
> 
> Then he'd probably lose to Titus in five seconds as part of their weekly 'Who Gives A Fuck?' series.


Well...almost. Not like it's much of a challenge to predict this shite. :shrug


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

JapaneseBuzzsaw said:


> not even the death of David Bowie can make Stardust to win a match, poor guy


Yeah I thought today of all days the WWE would have thrown Cody a bone.


----------



## CH25 (Feb 25, 2014)

Titus should join the new day


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

I have a feeling the highlight reel will just set up a random six man tag team match between New Day and Y2J and Dudley Boyz.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

THANOS said:


> Good God, they are actually going to go through with Reigns winning the Rumble again and Brock/Reigns II...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It failed last time so it has to work this time right? :vince8


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

BALOR CLUB.


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

christien62 said:


> *Atleast titus finally gets a face singles run he asked* for last time they turned him heel and tried that shit and it went miserable for him


If that's true, the guy's a moron, and he should be disappointed in the company for giving him what he wanted. It doesn't matter what he does, he's hopeless as a singles wrestler, especially with guys like Apollo Crews on the horizon. There's going to be way too much singles talent in the company soon and his only chance of maintaining any degree of relevancy was hopefully piggy-backing on the upcoming tag team revolution.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Hawkke said:


> Why does anyone in WWE have a job anymore?


To make Roman look strong


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

KuritaDavion said:


> That was a match. Things happened. Time passed.


And then it ended and all memory of it happening is vanishing as we type.. and when everyone forgets one might ask, since no one remembers it, did it really even happen?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Poor Titus. I'm not saying he's a main eventer, but he certianly could be a useful mid-carder at least. But nope. Hell, same for Cody (even though Cody likes this shit, but whatever).


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Even with the Ziggy Stardust facepaint, Cody is still being geeked out. 

On a side note, :tysonlol at that dork of a kid completely no-selling the PTP dance.


----------



## Biogoji (Jan 14, 2015)

So does anyone else hate the "She May not look dangerous" Promos.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Coupe de Grace is such a shit finisher.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Headliner said:


> WHY MUST THIS FEUD CONTINUE?


Three hours.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

A-C-P said:


> It failed last time so it has to work this time right? :vince8


He needs to step down, seriously lol.


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

3ku1 said:


> AMBROSE just did a promo with Renee. He ripped his shirt off. Renee was getting flustered lol. Just a reference top them dating.


I was asking the context of the GIF. What could possibly have been going on for her to do whatever she's doing there while on TV?


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

LMAO @ that kid being picked by Titus...Someone please gif that.


Kid gave no fucks at all. Hahahahaha.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

:brock4 at the topic title humming Bork Laser's theme


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I thought that was a hype package for Balor and then I realize it was for NXT.


----------



## Ninjaskrzypek (Jan 13, 2015)

LOL that kid. Someone make a meme: zero fucks given


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Biogoji said:


> So does anyone else hate the "She May not look dangerous" Promos.


Funny to me. WWE trying to push feminism but promote Women as Divas and put together those sexist "She May not look dangerous" Promos.

Dumb fuckers.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

A-C-P said:


> It failed last time so it has to work this time right? :vince8












:vince5 :vince5 :vince5


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

I hope the "Vanilla Midget" branding holds Finn back.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Deadman's Hand said:


> *Not watching RAW, but I saw this while browsing /wooo/*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:Jordan :wow


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

With this era, we're seeing exactly what 1998-2001 would've looked like if WCW didn't exist.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

This highlight reel might be the highlight of the night.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Mr Robot :YES


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

Y2J and the crowd no sells him.

Fuck I'm tired of shitty crowds.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

christien62 said:


> titus face push he needs it hes the wwes biggest African American public figure like miz and cena


Miz and Cena are revered African Americans and respected by the Black community.


----------



## chopperdudep (Nov 18, 2014)

Ham and Egger said:


> I thought that was a hype package for Balor and then I realize it was for NXT.



Part of me thinks it was, in a way. To expose more casuals to who he is


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

This crowd is truly atrocious.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

That Mr. Robot dude looks like a legit crack addict

NO pop for Jericho


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

Titus buried by that kid.. that will become a meme. this is another result of 50/50 booking, if you're not Cena even kids don't give a shit about you.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

FattyMcJericho is here!

Hopefully his gut is covered this time. :lol


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> :brock4 at the topic title humming Bork Laser's theme


I feel that this should happen on every Monday thread. We have to guess which theme is being hummed, based on the positioning of the commas.

Gotta be more interesting than watching Raw


----------



## Biogoji (Jan 14, 2015)

Barley a reaction for Jericho.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Y2Gay


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

wow, even Y2J gets crickets...


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Jericho could have been a big help to this year's Mania if they didn't treat him like shit since 2013.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

I mean, Fuck, Y2J is back, but does anyone care this time?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Raw Is Jericho......put on a shirt.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

What's the deal with that scarf


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Ninjaskrzypek said:


> Wow. Why is this match happening? Why does Titus still have a job.


Titus O'Neil helps WWE fufill their obligatory black wrestler quotient. Without Titus, the WWE would fall short and have to file with the SEC why they are short of the 9 wrestlers required.





















There is no truth to this, I totally made it up.(Y)


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Just saw an ad for the return of Suits. Way more excited for that than Raw at the moment.

Finally, Y2J! Let's get back to your best and leave the 1999 stuff behind.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

A-C-P said:


> Mr Robot :YES


Amazing show. I'd say it's tied with Fargo as best show on television right now.


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

Jericho is back and the crowd doesn't give a fuck lol


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Does anyone here actually Rate Balor? FacePaint cool, cool character and gimmick. But duno his ring work could be better. 

ETA: Lol at Cole trying ot latch onto Golden Globes through being on USA.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Headliner said:


> Jericho could have been a big help to this year's Mania if they didn't treat him like shit since 2013.


:maury

Gave Fandango the W.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Hopefully we get a PG version of 1004 holds this week


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

I didn't realize Chippendales hired Jericho.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

These kids have no idea who Jericho is. PG era


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

Jericho and Batista's fashion choices are abysmal.

This fucking chant :kobefacepalm


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

He deserves the silence for that shit last week.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Jim Ross said:


> Coupe de Grace is such a shit finisher.












190 pounds of body weight basically smashing your abdomen sounds and looks like a very effective finisher to be honest.


----------



## Biogoji (Jan 14, 2015)

Holy shit it's been an hour and nothing has happened.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

What the fuck are you wearing?!

Just retire with your mid life crisis having ass.


----------



## MidnightClipper (Jan 10, 2016)

Maybe they should pass out some X or some other fine white shit to get this crowd back to life.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

What is that shit on Chris's neck?


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

My only issue with Chris is the older he gets the more he dresses like a 16 year old.....hell I've seen 16 year olds with better style than that...that tie makes my head hurt.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Y2J go home, there are no highlights in WWE anymore


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

The crowd goes meh...


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:ti Nobody gives a damn about you, Jericho. Sorry...


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Jim Ross said:


> :maury
> 
> Gave Fandango the W.


THAT STILL BOTHERS ME.

How do you go from challenging for the WWE title at Mania 28, to jobbing to some dancing guy who flamed out 6 to 8 months later?

Vince has never had good foresight vision.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

The obscenely expensive Jeritron 5000 :vince$


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

Crowd doesn't give a fuck about Y2J. :flair4


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Rooty Tooty Booty

Oh Chris....the fuck man?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Cathy is a retard.


----------



## dclikewah (Mar 6, 2015)

Rooty Tooty Booty.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> 190 pounds of body weight basically smashing your abdomen sounds and looks like a very effective finisher to be honest.


It's lame as fuck.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Lone Star said:


> Jericho and Batista's fashion choices are abysmal.
> 
> This fucking chant :kobefacepalm


Big Dave gotta wear jeans made for teens. :mj2


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

I'm up for a heel Y2J, honestly. Let's have it.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Jesus fucking Christ on a crutch with this.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Fuck PG Jericho, fuck you too Cathy.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

That crowd is dead, lmfao!


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

The crowd isn't interested cuz this is like the 10th time New orleans has had a RAW or ppv in the last year and a half

Meanwhile Toronto only gets live events.

Rigodamndiculous!


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

Why are they trying to get that stupid fucking chant over? Crowd doesn't give 2 fucks.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

guns n roses getting the biggest pop lol


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

God this is awful. Jericho should've been smart enough to stay away


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Jeritron 6500!

Still no reaction.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Can we get this bum off my TV please?


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

MyaTheBee said:


> What is that shit on Chris's neck?


He hasn't been able to get a belt for the longest time so he's using a tie


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

Lol the crowd doesn't care about Jericho


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

WWE congratulating Mr Robot. Not gonna post spoilers but anyone who kept up with Mr Robot knows the humor in that. 

By the way, jesus I know Jericho's always been a bit campy but oof this one he is laying that sense of humor of his on thick.


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

Fuck Cathy.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Amber B said:


> What the fuck are you wearing?!
> 
> Just retire with your mid life crisis having ass.


He just needs to steal one of Nattie's cats and come to the ring with it.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

He needs a fuckin nap


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Gonna miss the Jeritron 5000. 

Lol at the Jericho trying to get the chant started and crowd giving no fucks.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Hawkke said:


> And then it ended and all memory of it happening is vanishing as we type.. and when everyone forgets one might ask, since no one remembers it, did it really even happen?


That's it! I understand it all now! That's exactly why WWE is so awful right now! The things they wrote a few years back being so bad they can't even remember what happened so they just perpetually write the same things and book the same matches over and over again because they just forget..

It's like a hellish inside out time loop where time keeps moving forward but the content is stuck in the loop!


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Chris Jericho is cutting a promo like it's 1999.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Rooty Tooty Booty....Really .....???

That is so lame...


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:dance


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Honestly I would be totally fine with Jericho winning lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Jesus tity fuckin christ, worst crowd ever.


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

*Jericho is such a GEEK *


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Feel........the POOOOWWWWWAAAAAAAA!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Don't You Dare Be Sour :dance


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Jericho showing his age by thinking Tinder is used to share social media. :tyson

Only things you share there are prostitutes, bots and STDs. :ugh2


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Well these 3 Blue diva's are on, piss break. (I mean fapping to that Renee gif) back in 90 seconds.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

It's a New Day!

It's a New Generation!


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*COME ON BAYBAY!!!!!

Jericho is my all time favorite and New Day are fucking awesome so this is good TV.*


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

already bored of this guy


----------



## Gutwrench (Jan 8, 2014)

This is the worst RAW crowd I've seen, maybe ever.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

Y2Jobber bringing the cringe. Holy shit this is bad.. trying to insult the fans intelligence with that forced booty chant.. go back to being a fake rock star, Jobicho


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

They finally getting back to doing music parody's! 8*D


----------



## CH25 (Feb 25, 2014)

Wait since when did Guns and Roses reunite ?


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

So if they are going with Chris Jericho challenging New Day for the tag team titles, who should be his partner? :hmm:


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

New Day... Please Save us from Jericho.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Flim flam gibberty jabberty


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Did JBL just call New Day the black bee gees or am I hearing shit? That would be one of JBL's best lines in some time but good luck answering to that.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Don't quote drake please...


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Hah!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

So Vince trying to kill new day because they got over on there own


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Go away Jericho, you clown ut


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

[email protected] that is not a thing!


----------



## L.I.O. (May 19, 2014)

Rooty Tooty Booty is such a Vince McMahon creation.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Doing everything to start that stupid chant :heston


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Welp, we're watching a show directed at 9 year olds.


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

The New Day became so cringey. Jericho became so cringey.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Why is New Day upset by that? 

If somebody called me Rooty Tooty Booty, I'd be like "the fuck is wrong with you?"


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Fuck post WCW Jericho


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Jericho is ultimately becoming like the old timers that he was talking shit to back when he was a heel.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> That crowd is dead, lmfao!


For real, what the hell is happening tonight? I mean this crowd is extra quiet.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Can someone throw a grenade in the ring and end all this?


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

To be fair to the shit crowd. They are getting fed shit.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Kofi really just did a Jumpman reference:lol Most won't get it.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

The fuck am I watching.


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

This is so cringe. So many viewers just switched to the National Championship game. 

Keep up the hilarity guys.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

WrestlingOracle said:


> Did JBL just call New Day the black bee gees or am I hearing shit? That would be one of JBL's best lines in some time but good luck answering to that.


Since when was calling a black person black racist?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

CH25 said:


> Wait since when did Guns and Roses reunite ?


I posted it in the music forum.

officially a couple of weeks ago, rumored months ago


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

Daemon_Rising said:


> Well these 3 Blue diva's are on, piss break. (I mean fapping to that Renee gif) back in 90 seconds.


Where is said gif? :evil


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

This company REALLY needs some new fucking tag teams.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Oh Christ and now the Uce:nos


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

What this segment needed, Usos

fpalm


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Rugrats is more edgy.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

:austin3 the fuck


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)




----------



## Gutwrench (Jan 8, 2014)

This is terrible......


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Uso's acting like they got the crowd in the palm of their hand. :lol


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Am I getting too old for WWE?


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Lmao, don't usually like the USOS, but that was funny.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Is this WWE for Kids on Nickoledean? LOL. Theirs a bunch of adults out their acting like they are 12 years old.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Kofi: "He's talking about your backside. He's talking about your backside."

Loved how Kofi was so serious when he said that, but nevermind that shit. SHAME! SHAME! SHAME! SHAME ON YOU JERICHO!

Usos poorly biting Cryme Tyme's "Yo! Yo! Yo! Yo! Yo!" intro. :ugh2


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

The Usos are out. Six-man tag incoming. Did WWE rehire Teddy Long or sumthin playa?


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Hysteria said:


> So if they are going with Chris Jericho challenging New Day for the tag team titles, who should be his partner? :hmm:


Christian.


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

Oh good, charisma vacuums.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Man, this show isn't as bad as the crowd is making it. Jericho AND New Day trying their hardest to get a reaction.

Wait, how the fuck did the Usos wake the crowd up on the mic?!?!?!


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

This segment is cringy as hell...


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Usos workin dat crowd

but why they still carrying those damn Slammys :lol


----------



## L.I.O. (May 19, 2014)

Why is it always New Day against Usos and some dude?


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

woa woa woa 

woa woa woa


fucking garbage


all these guys


----------



## B. [R] (Jan 31, 2012)

They're actually doing and saying shit that's getting them over. This is blowing my mind!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

IM HUGE :lol


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*This'd be the time i'd switch the channel to save myself & company from further embarrassment;

"Babe, it used to be good I swear!"

"15 years ago babe". *


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

:lmao


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

Oh now Chris will wrestle and lose for another duo....


----------



## OmegaWolf666 (Jan 11, 2005)

Biogoji said:


> Barley a reaction for Jericho.


You'd think the crowd would hops for him...


----------



## Shane Banks (Oct 10, 2015)

its a family show IM DEAD


----------



## CasualUKFan (Nov 24, 2014)

This crowd has to be one of the worst ever, I mean I know the product ain't great and the rosters thin but you would think you've walked in to a cinema screening rather than Monday Night Raw. Everyone sitting on there arses in absolute silence


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

dumb ass = Everyone in WWE


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Who called the 6 man tag match?


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

you can't say dumbass?


What is this elementary school.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

What a cringey segment. I love Jericho & New Day but damn.


----------



## L.I.O. (May 19, 2014)

chargebeam said:


> Am I getting too old for WWE?


I honestly feel like I am too.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm Jericho is AWFUL


----------



## -Black Rose (Jan 7, 2016)

My little pony jabronis :lol


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

''This is a family show''....Okay I chuckled.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Not interested. Go away


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

Did he SERIOUSLY just say "Back of the bus brothers"?.....


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Jericho: "My back of the bus brothers" -Referring to Usos :lmao :lol :lol

God, the mic work tonight has been fucking awful by everyone.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

The call volumes at the suicide hotline just spiked


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

No Scott Weiland shout out Jericho? :Out


----------



## Shane Banks (Oct 10, 2015)

Hey did he just say back of the bus brothers :surprise::surprise:


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

*Cringe Intensifies*



Anyone wanna post that Renee gif again :vince


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

This is the first time I have ever watched WWE, and I have blank stare on my face. Im not laughing, im not crying. This product is making me feel emotionless, I mean wow. Renee Ambrose segment > Raw.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

It's official... no one is suffering more from the PG handicap than Y2J....goodness gracious that was AWFUL!


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

gamegenie said:


> What is this elementary school.


kids that age could mprobably come up with better putdowns than these 6 fools


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

If it's a family show

WHY DO YOU HAVING FUCKING DILDOS ON YOUR HEADS?


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

Back of the bus Brothers? 

:kd


----------



## CH25 (Feb 25, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> I posted it in the music forum.
> 
> officially a couple of weeks ago, rumored months ago


that is huge, too bad axl's voice has gone to shit


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

''Back of the bus brothers''.......Did he seriously fucking say that on live TV.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

CasualUKFan said:


> This crowd has to be one of the worst ever, I mean I know the product ain't great and the rosters thin but you would think you've walked in to a cinema screening rather than Monday Night Raw. Everyone sitting on there arses in absolute silence


Actually, I applaud them for no selling this crap. If more crowds did the same then maybe management would actually put effort in improving the product


----------



## deadstar1988 (Sep 7, 2008)

A crowd full of coma patients 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

JeffHardyFanatic88 said:


> *Did he YSERIOUSLY just say "Back of the bus" Brothers?*.....:facepalm


YES! Lmfao. The USOS had a quick look like WTF did you say~!! :lol :lol


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Where's Brock, they should have him dress up in a Mickey Mouse costume.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

New Day calling out Jericho for saying "dumbass" on a family show when the real profanity he said was "wrestling". 8*D

And fuck Nawlins for being dead and buried for Y2J. >:\


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

Chan Hung said:


> Jericho: "My back of the bus brothers" -Referring to Usos :lmao :lol :lol
> 
> God, the mic work tonight has been fucking awful by everyone.


I sense Chris regretted it as soon as he said it...if he didn't...he should have


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Everybody move to the back of the bus!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Yeah, I'm way behind in the thread too, trying to catch up & not fall asleep.

Fuckin' hell!


----------



## nightmare515 (Jan 3, 2012)

ROTFL @ Usos reaction when Jericho called them his back of the bus brothers. Holy shit I wonder if he meant to say that lol


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

"My back of the bus brothers" :heston


----------



## Biogoji (Jan 14, 2015)

I miss WCW.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Jericho firing so many one liners in that segment was basically him throwing shit at the wall to see what sticks. I guess Rooty Tooty Booty is "a thing" now


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

We regret to inform the WWE Universe that Chris Jericho has been released from his WWE contract on 1/12/16, we wish him the best in all his future endeavors.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

DAMN SKIPPY said:


> Actually, I applaud them for no selling this crap. If more crowds did the same maybe management would actually put effort in improving the product


Agreed. Shit-show, No reason to be enthusiastic if you are paying to be in attendance to this show. Already 1 hour wasted with hardly any advancement that leads the so-called "biggest show of the year".

Royal Rumble is looking like a very dull ppv.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Rooty Tooty Booty

My little pony jabronis

My back of the bus brothers

CRINGED SO HARD.


----------



## L.I.O. (May 19, 2014)

That promo was why I stopped watching WWE the past 4 weeks.

Give me NXT please.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

On from 7-10 but DAMNIT THIS IS A FAMILY SHOW


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

U-So going to the back of the bus :Out


----------



## deadstar1988 (Sep 7, 2008)

What's the back of the bus brothers all about? 

Am I being really slow? I have no idea what it relates to or why it's gone down like a sack of shit!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Stay strong, brothers! Here's some motivation for you!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

A-C-P said:


> "My back of the bus brothers" :heston


I gotta admit when he said that, i laughed my arse off. Fucking racist Jericho lol..he needs Zeb to form "We the People" with him :lmao


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Hysteria said:


> So if they are going with Chris Jericho challenging New Day for the tag team titles, who should be his partner? :hmm:


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

and you all complained about HHH burying jericho and holding him back... 

dumbasses.


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

Lol @ back of the bus brothers. That's fantastic. But why did he say that?


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

MyaTheBee said:


> ''Back of the bus brothers''.......Did he seriously fucking say that on live TV.


I had no idea this happened to the Samoans too.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Lance Storm ‏@LanceStorm 3m

Pretty sure when Jericho mentioned The Back of the Bus brothers it was referring to partying at the back of the bus not their race. ?


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

wkc_23 said:


> Rooty Tooty Booty
> 
> My little pony jabronis
> 
> ...


I haven't felt this violated watching WWE in awhile....all that's missing is a dollar bill at my bedside while rocking back and forth in my bed with just one sheet over me


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

deadstar1988 said:


> *What's the back of the bus brothers all about? *
> 
> *Am I being really slow? I have no idea what it relates to or why it's gone down like a sack of shit!*
> 
> ...


Pretty much its a sensitive saying that was used by whites against those of color to get back to the back and let the white man take over :lol


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Other than seeing Goddess Stephanie, and Goddess Nikki Bella in the Total Divas promo, that Farmer Only commercials was the best part of the show.


----------



## L.I.O. (May 19, 2014)

Trifektah said:


> Stay strong, brothers! Here's some motivation for you!


Yeppp made it that much better.


----------



## deadstar1988 (Sep 7, 2008)

Why did they need to have equal number of participants including manager?!

I'm so confused!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

Wow, I totally thought it was going to be a 6 man tag


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

So are we supposed to forget that the last time Jericho wrestled a match he heeled Roman and Ambrose post-match?


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

WrestlingOracle said:


> On from 7-10 but DAMNIT THIS IS A FAMILY SHOW


8-11 east coast. On cable tv.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

Trifektah said:


> Stay strong, brothers! Here's some motivation for you!


Ambrose is a dumbass, he should tell her to grow her sexy hair back.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Xavier wit dat...JUUUUUUUUUVEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Hawkke said:


> Lance Storm ‏@LanceStorm 3m
> 
> Pretty sure when Jericho mentioned The Back of the Bus brothers it was referring to partying at the back of the bus not their race. ?


Yes Lance I'm sure when The Usos had that look on their face that was exactly what they were thinking.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

L.I.O. said:


> Yeppp made it that much better.


RENEEEE :sodone


----------



## L.I.O. (May 19, 2014)

Sazer Ramon said:


> Wow, I totally thought it was going to be a 6 man tag


WWE showing some unpredictability!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Trifektah said:


> Stay strong, brothers! Here's some motivation for you!


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Hysteria said:


> So are we supposed to forget that the last time Jericho wrestled a match he heeled Roman and Ambrose post-match?


Yes, yes we are.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Trifektah said:


> Stay strong, brothers! Here's some motivation for you!


:damn Renee not leaving much to the imagination.


----------



## Shane Banks (Oct 10, 2015)

man I hope thats what jericho met when he said back of the bus brothers because that shit was offensive as a black man tbh


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

TNA is Here said:


> I had no idea this happened to the Samoans too.


If you're being serious, that stuff happened to ALL minorities.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

> *Originally Posted by wkc_23*
> Rooty Tooty Booty
> 
> My little pony jabronis
> ...


Vince i am sure though loved it.... (Y)


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

Trifektah said:


> Stay strong, brothers! Here's some motivation for you!


meh don't get the renee love.. She looks like a dollar store version of Carrie Underwood or something..


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Hawkke said:


> Lance Storm ‏@LanceStorm 3m
> 
> Pretty sure when Jericho mentioned The Back of the Bus brothers it was referring to partying at the back of the bus not their race. ?


Yeah okay Lance lol.

As a black dude,that shit made me do a double take. Partying was not my first thought. LMAO


----------



## L.I.O. (May 19, 2014)

Shane Banks said:


> man I hope thats what jericho met when he said back of the bus brothers because that shit was offensive as a black man tbh


It is. I'm totally shitting on Jericho right now, but I remember him posting on Instagram of him and the Usos spending a ton of time in the back of a tour bus partying.

I don't think he thought before he spoke though, because it sounds bad lol.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Xavier with the non-comedic effect


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

+1 to Bradshaw for FINALLY being the one to say that the Usos use that hip attack in honor of Umaga rather than Rikishi. :clap

:evans at Xavier _still_ wearing those damn elf shoes.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

the new name of the USO's should be the Usless's


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Raw thread officially turned into a Renee Young thread.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Wondering why I am a fan of this.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Makes Jericho look a bit shit saying, "I'm not in my wrestling clothes, I'll be a manager". A real face would be like "I don't care what I'm wearing, let's fight!"


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

TNA is Here said:


> Ambrose is a dumbass, he should tell her to grow her sexy hair back.


If going home to that every night as Intercontinental Champ makes you a dumbass, then sign me up for moron lessons!

Short hair, Long hair...Renee is the shit.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

^ BOOO lol. Your loss then man. Renee is GORGEOUS.


----------



## dclikewah (Mar 6, 2015)

Just goes to show how little I care about college football that I am still sitting through this episode of Raw. Every week I tell myself it HAS to get better. I must be a masochist.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Xenoblade said:


> meh don't get the renee love.. She looks like a dollar store version of Carrie Underwood or something..


???

They look literally nothing alike


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Hawkke said:


> Lance Storm ‏@LanceStorm 3m
> 
> Pretty sure when Jericho mentioned The Back of the Bus brothers it was referring to partying at the back of the bus not their race. ?


*But these easily butthurt idiots in here are harping on him just looking for an excuse to hate on Y2J. People are so fucking unbelievable. 
*


----------



## L.I.O. (May 19, 2014)

Lok said:


> Raw thread officially turned into a Renee Young thread.


Oh... Well, shit.


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

Rookie of the Year said:


> Makes Jericho look a bit shit saying, "I'm not in my wrestling clothes, I'll be a manager". A real face would be like "I don't care what I'm wearing, let's fight!"


Part timers gonna part time.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Lok said:


> Raw thread officially turned into a Renee Young thread.


Let's do this.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Ok I have to fap now. Thanks guys.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

When Jericho said about _back of the bus brothers_ I thought he meant something like the guys he'd get drunk with when on WWE foreign tours


----------



## KurtAngle26 (Jun 10, 2013)

Lol all these black people are butthurt. It's a joke, not a dick, you sensitive bitches


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Easily one of the worst RAWS in a cpl years already.

This is just brutal television watching.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Xenoblade said:


> meh don't get the renee love.. She looks like a dollar store version of Carrie Underwood or something..


I'd buy that for a dollar.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

L.I.O. said:


> It is. I'm totally shitting on Jericho right now, but I remember him posting on Instagram of him and the Usos spending a ton of time in the back of a tour bus partying.
> 
> I don't think he thought before he spoke though,* because it sounds bad lol*.


Add to the fact *5/6 of the people in the RING right now are minorities.*


----------



## L.I.O. (May 19, 2014)

KurtAngle26 said:


> Lol all these black people are butthurt. It's a joke, not a dick, you sensitive bitches


Alright, chill bruh.

It sounds really really bad. I get where black people found that offensive.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

I know I haven't watch Raw in a while but why the fuck is Jericho is teaming up with the Usos?


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Why the hell are this pile of shit team still on?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Prompto Argentum said:


> *But these easily butthurt idiots in here are harping on him just looking for an excuse to hate on Y2J. People are so fucking unbelievable.
> *


There is no excuse to hate on Jericho :rudy


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Dean Ambrose is a lucky, lucky man.

I took "back of the bus brothers" to be a party thing, then after the Usos weird look I thought maybe there's a gay connotation. Race never even crossed my mind.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Prompto Argentum said:


> *But these easily butthurt idiots in here are harping on him just looking for an excuse to hate on Y2J. People are so fucking unbelievable.
> *


Or it's the fact that he said something stupid. It happens. Tonight it happened to a guy who's returns give less and less entertainment and this time except for the fact that he's against New Day he is coming off like an utter dick.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Lok said:


> Raw thread officially turned into a Renee Young thread.


Re-nee rocks!
Re-nee rocks!
Re-nee rocks!


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

3ku1 said:


> ^ BOOO lol. Your loss then man. Renee is GORGEOUS.


Agreed. 

You just know those people saying she's not hot wouldn't think twice if offered.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Omega_VIK said:


> I know I haven't watch Raw in a while but why the fuck is Jericho is teaming up with the Usos?


This is all part of his plan to save the WWE.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Renee, your thoughts on WWE Creative?


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

Alabama needs Roman Reigns on defense. They're not looking very strong.


----------



## L.I.O. (May 19, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


>


I'M ENJOYING MYSELF VERY MUCH.

Raw's just chillin' in the background now.


----------



## genghis hank (Jun 27, 2014)

Worst Raw of 2016 by far. Last week's was the best, oddly enough.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

P5YC40D3L1C said:


> I'd buy that for a dollar.


I couldn't resist


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

Abisial said:


> ???
> 
> They look literally nothing alike












um yes.. Renee is basically just a carrie underwood clone with a worse career, worse legs, worse face and espically hair..

There is pretty much no reason for her existence.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Hour and a half gone and nothing has happened. If this was Attitude or Ruthless era so much shit would have happened by now.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Raw is TUrned into the Renee Thread.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

L.I.O. said:


> I'M ENJOYING MYSELF VERY MUCH.
> 
> Raw's just chillin' in the background now.












I can do this all night :homer


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Who would u guys rather spend a night with, with The New Day out on the town hitting on ladies or with Renee Young in bed for a night?


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Lok said:


> Renee, your thoughts on WWE Creative?


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Is this match still on?


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

All this Renee
Oh mah lawd


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The ironic part though is technically right now "Jericho is on the back of the bus" when it comes to this match lol


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

End this shitastrophe!!!


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Lok said:


> Raw thread officially turned into a Renee Young thread.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> Who would u guys rather spend a night with, with The New Day out on the town hitting on ladies or with Renee Young in bed for a night?


Renée in bed for a night, duh.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Xenoblade said:


> um yes.. Renee is basically just a carrie underwood clone with a worse career, worse legs, worse face and espically hair..
> 
> There is pretty much no reason for her existence.


Someones a petty petty, insecure, jealous little man. Sorry the look nothing alike. Renee is way hotter, but like I said your loss man.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

wkc_23 said:


>


fuck you Ambrose, FUCK YOU.


----------



## Gutwrench (Jan 8, 2014)

Maybe it's because I'm tired, but this just has to be the most boring RAW of all-time. Three shyte matches in the first hour and half of the show.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

What the fuck has Jericho got around his neck?


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

wkc_23 said:


>


Jesus, you know this woman is a freak. No wonder Ambrose doesn't give a shit about his company position. He's making money, banging Renee after years of being homeless, fucking ugly bar rats and wrestling for pennies.

God bless that man. :applause


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


>


That iPad is so lucky.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Can't they do some Red button shit, and have Billy fuckin Kirkwood doing commentary as an alternative? I'd pay for that!


----------



## L.I.O. (May 19, 2014)

Trifektah said:


>


Can I x10 this?


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Lol what sucks is some people actually paid to be in that arena.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

What did that poor Trombone ever do? Jericho you animal!


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

Trombon went to .... lol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

HAHAHAHAHAHAH @ Xavier!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Xavier :lmao


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

RIP TROMBONE :mj2


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

was that even a 3 count?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao What Cole?


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> Who would u guys rather spend a night with, with The New Day out on the town hitting on ladies or with Renee Young in bed for a night?


Easily, Renee.

Renee is grade A. No telling what kind of skanks one might end up with if they went cruising for chicks with the New Day.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Another nightmare over. Bring on the next


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Welcome to RAW......is......RENEE!


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Show went downhill, when they cut off Wyatt LOL.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Daemon_Rising said:


> This is all part of his plan to save the WWE.












Well, he's doing a poor fucking job at doing that.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Man, thank God that shit is finally over.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Uso swag music.:dance:


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

I hate all of the commentary team so, so much.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Xenoblade said:


> um yes.. Renee is basically just a carrie underwood clone with a worse career, worse legs, worse face and espically hair..
> 
> There is pretty much no reason for her existence.


So because she has....

Blonde Hair
Visible Legs
= Carrie Underwood Clone

I'm not understanding your logic here pal


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

wkc_23 said:


>


:ambrose4:lelbrock:renee2:trips5unk4


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

I've seen a lot of shitty Raws over the past six months but this one takes the cake thus far.


----------



## L.I.O. (May 19, 2014)

For fucks sake. Enough cartoonery commentary.

Feel like I'm watching Nick Jr.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The new Smackdown announcer guy is awesome.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Trifektah said:


> Stay strong, brothers! Here's some motivation for you!


Totally forgot about that gif boy :banderas Renee's got some long legs for a short gal


----------



## dclikewah (Mar 6, 2015)

If an episode of Raw doesnt include a champion getting pinned clean is it even an episode of Raw?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

"Serious tear of the rotator cuff and out for a number of months."

There goes WM..


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


>


Damn so this is Total Divas? Might have to check it out then.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Cena has HGH running through his veins. he will be back soon


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

That 'WHHHHHHHY!' that Xavier let out was everything.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

3ku1 said:


> Raw is TUrned into the Renee Thread.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Jericho just casually broke the WWE's rule about no male-on-female violence by breaking poor Francesca in half. D:

R.I.P. in pieces Francesca. :'(


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

OHHH MYYY THE KALISTO PUSH IS REAL :mark :mark: mark


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Just fucking call Kalisto Rey Mysterio.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

Trifektah said:


> I bet you he does his double knee lift in the corner followed by a missle dropkick. Then goes for the Broski boot and gets speared.
> 
> Because that's how every Zach Ryder match goes.


Nah.

He'll get tagged in after one of his teammates hits the finisher and he'll immediately get a superman punch and eats a pin.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

You know Raw is bad when you're half-way through and we still didn't reach page 100.


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

3ku1 said:


> Someones a petty petty, insecure, jealous little man. Sorry the look nothing alike. Renee is way hotter, but like I said your loss man.


they do look alike but as I said carrie just looks better than her in all areas.. Which is why it is pointless to drool over her..


Stephanie is way hotter, and if you must drool over a blonde diva torrie wilson and stacy kiebler also look far better than renee..


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


>


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

A-C-P said:


> RIP TROMBONE :mj2


about time someone broke it.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

3ku1 said:


> Show went downhill, when they cut off Wyatt LOL.












Holy shit, this show has gone to the shittier.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> Cena has HGH running through his veins. he will be back soon


he will never give that up :cena


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Why do so many people have bad credit in the States.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

(This is how far back I am in the thread right now)






Amber B said:


> ........
> They seriously can't be planning Lesnar v Reigns II.
> 
> I fucking can't.


*SURE, YOU CAN!*


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Well then. Quite the shitty Raw we are witnessing is it not?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

For you foot fans.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

chargebeam said:


> You know Raw is bad when you're half-way through and we still didn't reach page 100.


I keep it 20 posts per page.

We're at page 46 now.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


>


Fuck Dean..That woman is a straight up freak...


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Well at least Ziggler has one sucessful thing going :jericho2


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Isn't Ziggler's career already a Stand Up comedy?? :lmao


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Xenoblade said:


> they do look alike but as I said carrie just looks better than her in all areas.. Which is why it is pointless to drool over her..
> 
> 
> Stephanie is way hotter, and if you must drool over a blonde diva torrie wilson and stacy kiebler also look far better than renee..












No. Just no.


----------



## RiCkeH (Nov 22, 2007)

Need more Renee. This woman is magical.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Let Ziggler use his stand-up shit in the ring


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)




----------



## Stone cold-Y2J (Jul 20, 2015)

I hope Brock comes out soon.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Brock Lesnar says NO :Brock


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Nice of the WWE to reveal Zigglypuff's blossoming stand-up and improv career, especially since he'll be doing those full-time instead of being pigeonholed into insipid writing that makes him come off as devoid of wit and charisma when he's been stated as not being as such.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Cena will be back for WM for Taker


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

The drama, the acting, stellar. Shame they don't qualify for any Razzie Awards


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Well there goes my excitement for the Rumble.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

My contribution to the the Monday Night Renee thread...


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Please...not another Lesnar vs. Reigns fpalm Fuck...


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

Fuck Stephanie. Brock better tear shit up.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Renee Young fapboys.... y'all gon' learn 2day....










Now go to bed sons..


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

So Lesnar is not in the rumble then? Just became less predictable.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Watching this Sting shit makes me sad and annoyed at the same time. Fuck you WWE.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

People really think Cena will be back in time for WM.

:ti


----------



## CH25 (Feb 25, 2014)

This makes no sense. Brock has no reason to not want to be in the Rumble.


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

Xenoblade said:


> they do look alike but as I said carrie just looks better than her in all areas.. Which is why it is pointless to drool over her..
> 
> 
> Stephanie is way hotter, and if you must drool over a blonde diva torrie wilson and stacy kiebler also look far better than renee..


STFU. Seriously. You'd eat Renee Young's ass if she told you too.

All men have different opinions on women. It's cool for you to have yours but going around saying Renee isn't anything to drool over is mindless.

Renee should be working for ESPN or Fox News. She looks and works too good to be apart of such a pissbucket political WWE work environment.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

So wait, uh what? Brock doesn't want to be in the Rumble............WITH THE TITLE ON THE LINE!!?!?

I wasn't paying attention but uh, wtf is that what's happening?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Sting deserves to be in the HOF.. He had such a shitty WWE run though. Think he only won like one match.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So can I just ignore that last year happened and just act like this is Sting's WWE debut?


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

STING roud


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Lol can't believe we never got Sting Vs Taker


----------



## RiCkeH (Nov 22, 2007)

Can we please have Brock Lesnar just come to the WWE and rip the shit out of people until he gets what he wants..?


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Goddess Stephanie McMahon, a true dominant force in the WWE. Even Brock would bow down to Goddess Stephanie if she order him too.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

WWE should have just ran this


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Worst WWE Run in recent memory..At least he's in the hall.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

The Warrior's old tag partner and a 0-2 record in WWE


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

jbl looked like he tasted something bad when he said 'sting'


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Renee Young fapboys.... y'all gon' learn 2day....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Naomi? No offense, but meh. Renee any day. Naomi is to ghetto. Not my type lol sorry.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Sting &#55357;&#56877;&#55357;&#56877;&#55357;&#56877;



Best wrestler ever


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

back when wrestling was a lot hotter (sheds a tear)...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The Brock storyline already makes no sense.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

JBL announcing Sting HOF. Random as fuck. :grin2:


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Best moment of Sting's HOF career:

Being this close to Renee


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)




----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Jim Ross said:


> Lol can't believe we never got Sting Vs Taker


:trips winning was best for Trips.


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

How does Sting get in the WWE HoF exactly? Laughable. Guy is a LEGEND but for WCW.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Still can't believe they held a Wrestlemania with both Taker and Sting on the card... but not in the same match.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Seeing Triple H comment on this shit makes me more annoyed. UGH


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

This video package. :mj2


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

30 years...damn what a great video.

We love you Stinger. Thank you so much :mj2


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)




----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

3ku1 said:


> Naomi? No offense, but meh. Renee any day. *Naomi is to ghetto.* Not my type lol sorry.


:dahell


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

Jim Ross said:


> Lol can't believe we never got Sting Vs Taker


Since when joining to HoF stopped ppl for wrestle?

Or did i miss something?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

"The Vigilante."

Wow! Great nickname, WWE!

fpalm


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

God his WWE theme sucks so bad. 

Can we just have the Crow theme? Fuck, I'll settle for his TNA theme.


----------



## CH25 (Feb 25, 2014)

Lone Star said:


> STFU. Seriously. You'd eat Renee Young's ass if she told you too.
> 
> All men have different opinions on women. It's cool for you to have yours but going around saying Renee isn't anything to drool over is mindless.
> 
> Renee should be working for ESPN or Fox News. She looks and works too good to be apart of such a pissbucket political WWE work environment.


She was on Sportsnet in Canada. I used to watch the show she hosted where they talked about wreslting after Raw and Smackdown.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> *Nice of the WWE to reveal Zigglypuff's blossoming stand-up and improv career, especially since he'll be doing those full-time* instead of being pigeonholed into insipid writing that makes him come off as devoid of wit and charisma when he's been stated as not being as such.


I honestly think that was yet another inside jab at Ziggler by Vince or company :lol


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

They just had to push in that Vigilante bit in there didn't they..


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

TD_DDT said:


> How does Sting get in the WWE HoF exactly? Laughable. Guy is a LEGEND but for WCW.


To be fair, their is no WCW HOF that I can think of lol.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> And your gif of Pops fits your comment perfectly. :lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

TripleG said:


> God his WWE theme sucks so bad.
> 
> Can we just have the Crow theme? Fuck, I'll settle for his TNA theme.


TNA gives WWE Sting's theme, WWE gives them another Christian apperance.


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

3ku1 said:


> Naomi? No offense, but meh. Renee any day. Naomi is to ghetto. Not my type lol sorry.


wtf lol how is she ghetto, what is her ass too big or something. Aaah that was a good laught that had to been like the funniest nerdy comment I heard on this board.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

3ku1 said:


> Naomi? No offense, but meh. Renee any day. Naomi is to ghetto. Not my type lol sorry.


Define "ghetto".

Btw you have a picture of Paige drinking beer in your signature. That shit makes her look trashy and disgusting as fuck.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Do people care more about hot pictures of Renee in this thread than RAW tonight?


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

Somebody who has the palest bitch I have ever seen in their sig probably shouldn't be telling anyone what's hot and what's not when it pertains to women..

just saying..


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

We don't care now Wyatts. You had your chance at the start of RAW.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Hey guys am I doing it right?






8*D


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

TD_DDT said:


> How does Sting get in the WWE HoF exactly? Laughable. Guy is a LEGEND but for WCW.












Um, because he's a WRESTLING legend.


----------



## Biogoji (Jan 14, 2015)

Just got back from having a shower did I miss anything aside from Sting being in the Hall of Fame.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

TripleG said:


> God his WWE theme sucks so bad.
> 
> Can we just have the Crow theme? Fuck, I'll settle for his TNA theme.


they own WCW why cant they use his WCW theme?


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

3ku1 said:


> To be fair, their is no WCW HOF that I can think of lol.


I know but it is still stupid. If I go tear it up in La Liga for 19 years then have 1 year in the EPL, my number ain't getting retired there.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

CH25 said:


> This makes no sense. Brock has no reason to not want to be in the Rumble.


This actually does make some sense.

Lesnar lost the title without ever being beaten for it and then got screwed in his rematch. He should not have to face 29 men to get a title shot owed to him.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Banez said:


> Since when joining to HoF stopped ppl for wrestle?
> 
> Or did i miss something?


He's probably never going to wrestle again after that match with Seth just to stay on the safe side.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Sting to show up on Raw after the Rumble and challenge someone
*_cough _Taker _cough_*



TheLooseCanon said:


> :trips winning was best for Trips.


The last of huge WCW names to fall to the Shovel :bosstrips


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

What the hell is going on with tonight's Raw, Renee?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> Do people care more about hot pictures of Renee in this thread than RAW tonight?


What do you think?


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

CH25 said:


> She was on Sportsnet in Canada. I used to watch the show she hosted where they talked about wreslting after Raw and Smackdown.


Yep. When she was still Renee Paquette.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

TD_DDT said:


> How does Sting get in the WWE HoF exactly? Laughable. Guy is a LEGEND but for WCW.


The same way AWA guys get into the WWE Hall of Fame. The same way World Class guys get into the WWE Hall of Fame. WWE owns the brand and thus the brand's history which (in my in opinion) makes the guy eligible.

Don't be so daft.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Headliner said:


> Define "ghetto".
> 
> Btw you have a picture of Paige drinking beer in your signature. That shit makes her look trashy and disgusting as fuck.


Lol oh did I hurt the little Naomi fanboys feelings. Get over it pussy. Paige is still a billion times sexier then meh Naomi, even in my sig. Don't look at then, shes more women then Naomi ever well be anyway, Naomi looks like a man.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

3ku1 said:


> Naomi? No offense, but meh. Renee any day. Naomi is to ghetto. Not my type lol sorry.


I'd still hit it.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> Do people care more about hot pictures of Renee in this thread than RAW tonight?


Yes, and by a large margin


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

TheLooseCanon said:


> What do you think?


I think yes


----------



## RiCkeH (Nov 22, 2007)

Headliner said:


> Define "ghetto".
> 
> Btw you have a picture of Paige drinking beer in your signature. That shit makes her look trashy and disgusting as fuck.


He is politely trying to say he is white and doesn't like black girls.

He doesn't realise it's all pink on the inside.

EDIT - Out of all people for me to quote and make a sexual joke inside said comment. Its fucking Headliner.
God damn it. Pay attention.


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

Wyatt's in action live next...Fuck that. How about a promo from Bray or a 1 on 1 match? Fucking tag matches make me want to swallow a bottle of Hydrocodone.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Hysteria said:


> My contribution to the the Monday Night Renee thread...


I wonder who in the WWE, other than Dean, has hit this, if anyone.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Also fuck WWE's theme song for Sting


This is the real deal


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Hysteria said:


> The same way AWA guys get into the WWE Hall of Fame. The same way World Class guys get into the WWE Hall of Fame. WWE owns the brand and thus the brand's history which (in my in opinion) makes the guy eligible.
> 
> Don't be so daft.


It's stupid. Go see my post about the sports analogy.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

RiCkeH said:


> He is politely trying to say he is white and doesn't like black girls.
> 
> He doesn't realise it's all pink on the inside.


Lol, too true.


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

3ku1 said:


> Naomi? No offense, but meh. Renee any day. Naomi is to ghetto. Not my type lol sorry.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

TNA mention in the Sting video, woo!

And there's a few wrestlers in the HOF for their work outside WWE. Verne Gagne, Carlos Colon, Antonio Inoki to name a few.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

TD_DDT said:


> How does Sting get in the WWE HoF exactly? Laughable. Guy is a LEGEND but for WCW.


Because WCW history is part of WWE history now so a legend for WCW is by extension a legend for WWE.

How many times does this need to be explained?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

People still don't get how the WWE HOF works after all these years?

Christ.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Dean is a lucky ass motherfucker. Fuck you dean. I like you dean, but, fuck you dean.


----------



## CH25 (Feb 25, 2014)

A-C-P said:


> This actually does make some sense.
> 
> Lesnar lost the title without ever being beaten for it and then got screwed in his rematch. He should not have to face 29 men to get a title shot owed to him.


It's like a free shot at the title. Anyway let's not try to dissect wwe's illogical storylines anymore lol.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Renee thinks we should change the title of this thread to "Raw is Renee!"


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

What do you think of Raw so far, Renee?


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

3ku1 said:


> Lol oh did I hurt the little Naomi fanboys. Get over it pussy. Paige is still a billion times sexier then meh Naomi, even in my sig. Don't look at then, shes more women then Naomi ever well be anyway, *Naomi looks like a man.*


You have no idea what a man looks like if you think Naomi looks like a man. :What?


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

TD_DDT said:


> How does Sting get in the WWE HoF exactly? Laughable. Guy is a LEGEND but for WCW.



Vince Sr's Limo Driver is in the HOF for Christ's sake.


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

why are triple h and rock not in the hall of fame but fucking attitude era midcarder edge is?

pisses me off..


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Chan Hung said:


> I honestly think that was yet another inside jab at Ziggler by Vince or company :lol


Joke's on them for not allowing him to show his touted acting and comedic skills and thus make him into a complete package that could be a part of their upper card and main event scene.

:draper2


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> People still don't get how the WWE HOF works after all these years?
> 
> Christ.


It's mind boggling isn't it? Especially since the 4 Horseman were already put in years ago. It's like talking to brick walls sometimes.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Sting getting inducted into the HOF should have gotten a standing ovation. Shows you what WWE booking can do to someone. (Besides the crowd not being that good)


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

TD_DDT said:


> It's stupid. Go see my post about the sports analogy.


It doesn't work because EPL doesn't own La Liga like WWE owns WCW.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> I wonder who in the WWE, other than Dean, has hit this, if anyone.


If the Pussy Monster was still around he would be in there. :batista3


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Naomi is obnoxious.


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Job match. Bbl


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

Poor Social Jobbers


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao These GEEKS are going to die.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

The BOllet Club :mark:


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

LMFAO Social Outcasts :mark::mark::mark:

YES! YES! YES!


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Social Outcasts? Why not just call them the new J.O.B. Squad


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Woooooah, are they seriously coming out right now?

This could get interesting for a bit.... and then go REALLY....RALLY....BAD!


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

Penicillin is for bacterial infections not viral ones...

Sigh.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Social Outcast...This is a real thing.


----------



## MECCA1 (Nov 5, 2012)

I can't believe the social outcasts have me genuinely pop tonight. thats how bad this raw is.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Enough with the chains, Axel.
This stable lasted 2 weeks. That's got to be a new record.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

They trying to turn the Wyatts face with this stuff? :maury


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Bo vs Bray!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Oh my Christ, the Social Outcasts are an actual thing. :mark:


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

Bray laughing at his little bro trying to fit in.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

I shouldnt laugh at that for personal reasons but damnit that Slater line was one of the funniest ive heard in years on wrestling.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Social outcasts! :drose


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

3ku1 said:


> To be fair, their is no WCW HOF that I can think of lol.


WCW had a Hall of Fame from 1992 - 1995 I believe. They inducted their honoree's during the Slamboree PPV.

I think Dusty Rhodes, Verne Gagne and Terry Funk are the only wrestlers to be inducted into both.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Bray like "what you doin' bro?"


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Bray vs Bo :wow


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Oh great. More useless PG factions. God, this era is the absolute worst.


----------



## TheManof1000post (May 27, 2014)

Such an awful name, I would find this more interesting if their name wasn't cringe to the fullest


----------



## dclikewah (Mar 6, 2015)

birthday_massacre said:


> they own WCW why cant they use his WCW theme?


They just choose not to, cuz....well who the hell knows? The crow theme is in the video game. Not using his WCW theme makes no sense it would be like the nWo not using Rockhouse.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)




----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

my god you can feel the electricity.. This epic 4 on 4 encounter between 2 great factions.. Just listen to that crowd..


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

For the last two years Bray has been getting into decent feuds and doing the job every time. Cena, Reigns, a 50 year old Taker. The list goes on. 

It's time for his break, his time, his push. 

The Wyatts will be the main feature of the Rumble this year and Bray Wyatt will win the 2016 Royal Rumble and walk into Texas as WWE World Heavyweight Champion on a wave of momentum not seen in years. 

Book. It. Vince.


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

Please capture Bo Dallas. I beg you, Bray.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Bo vs Bray for the first time in the WWE..... it's fappening!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Where's Damien Sandow? He should be the leader of this faction.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Hope the Jobbers win. Fuck it.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Feed more BORE


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

TwistedLogic said:


> I was asking the context of the GIF. What could possibly have been going on for her to do whatever she's doing there while on TV?


Somebody might've already answered, but I actually don't know.

I'll look for the original video soon. :lol


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

Now Rycrap

fpalm


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAIL ITS THE BIG SHOW.*


----------



## CH25 (Feb 25, 2014)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> I wonder who in the WWE, other than Dean, has hit this, if anyone.


I think she was actually married not long ago, so I wouldn't be surprised


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

TD_DDT said:


> How does Sting get in the WWE HoF exactly? Laughable. Guy is a LEGEND but for WCW.


:lol
Every year WWE inducts legends from various organizations or careers largly outside WWE into HOF i.e. Gorgeous George, Verne Gagne, Nick Bockwinkel, The Sheik, Carlos Colon, and many others.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Wow, is this what the Wyatts are reduced to? :HA


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

Big Show incoming.


----------



## MidnightClipper (Jan 10, 2016)

This is just sad and really pathetic. Every Wyatt YES including that fuck Rowan deserve a hell of lot better than this horse shit. oh greeeeeeeeat Ryback..so fucking awesome..NOT!!! ever!!!


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

Im such a mark for the Social Outcasts. I wish they'd just rename them. Just call them "The Outcasts" if you really want to.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

What a lame name. Seriously...a multimillion or billion company with that name lol


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

How many times are they going to do these "Big fucking battle royal fights" to build the Royal Rumble?


----------



## g972 (Jul 10, 2015)

Lol, Ryback, job squad leader.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Social Outcasts are still undefeated and actually showed some fight! :dance


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Ryback is a cartoon. Never can take seriously.


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

The SOCIAL OUTCAST making the WYATTS look like jobbers :HA

They are so done.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

3ku1 said:


> Lol oh did I hurt the little Naomi fanboys feelings. Get over it pussy. Paige is still a billion times sexier then meh Naomi, even in my sig. Don't look at then, shes more women then Naomi ever well be anyway, Naomi looks like a man.





> Flaming
> A "flame" is when you insult someone. Here at Wrestling Forums we try to have a community where you can freely express your views without too much moderation, but at the same time we do not want your views if it can offend another member. Thus, if you flame someone outside of the Rants forum, you are risking being banned.


My feelings are hurt and I need a tissue. :mj2 

While I'm getting my tissue, I banned you from the thread :hb


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Might as well call Kalisto Rey Mysterio the Third *:lmao


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> they own WCW why cant they use his WCW theme?


For the same reason we have "dAvas" and "superstars" and "Dubyadubaeee universe" Because this company is so boiling in branding hell it's embarrassing..


And seriously was Cole having a stroke there? His face turned red as that little girl's shirt!!


----------



## dclikewah (Mar 6, 2015)

Woah they didnt get buried by the Wyatts. Are they actually gonna give these guys a chance. Not taking a pin in 2 minutes is a moral victory for them.


----------



## MECCA1 (Nov 5, 2012)

Kong of Jobbers, Ryback halping the ones he squashed on his monster push.
Hey look its renee.


----------



## Dan Rodmon (Jan 19, 2012)

What a fucking joke... WWE continuing dat spiral.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

RENEEEEEEEE!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Rey Kalisto


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Wyatts are now jobbing to jobbers.....I don't know what say about those bums.

How can they have any hype at all...


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Rey Mysterio is back!?!


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

what a pop for Kalisto.. :lmao


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Wyatts can't even squash jobbers :Jordan


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

She has arrived!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

What about Rey , Kalisto?? Lol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

OMG, Kalisto can talk?!?!?!?! Push him!!!!!!!


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Poor lil Kalisto is shorter than Renee :mj2


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

Wow Kalisto cuts a better promo than Roman Reigns.


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

Reylisto


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

So WWE RAW and Smackdown is on USA Network, USA Network parent company is NBC Universal . NBC Universal parent company is Comcast. 

Comcast moved POP TV from their basic channel lineup and put it on their premium subscription slot. Now I can't watch TNA Impact. 

Fuck you Comcast.


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Oh great. More useless PG factions. God, this era is the absolute worst.


How much do you want to bet that the Social Outcasts will wind up being the edgiest faction in the company? :lmao


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Kalisto wins via DQ, US match at RR. Ugh. Obvi


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Eddie cheap pop.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Rey Mysterio just cut the best promo of the year


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I wonder how Vince McMahon and Donald Trump feel about two Latinos fighting for the US title.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Renee gives me a boner every time I see her.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*I want Kalisto to win but I know he won't. *


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

Kalisto is better on the microphone than most of the roster. Nice work.

I'ma watch this match.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

EG Reference....All we need is Randy saying he's in hell or Batista saying he's DEAD.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

He will "_give it his all_"

Beaten in 5 minutes


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Dominic was Eddie's son, Kalisto is Mysterio's son.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Chan Hung said:


> What a lame name. Seriously...a multimillion or billion company with that name lol


Not even social outcasts with anxiety issues would give themselves such a lame name. Sorry I mean....


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Kalisto name-dropping the late great Eddie Guerrero, who himself was a 2-time U.S. Champ. roud

Gonna lose my shit if Kalisto scores the belt from Birdo.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Jeez Kalisto might be worse than Rey on the stick and as much as I enjoyed Rey Mysterio until near the end of his run, that is really saying something.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

HHHbkDX said:


> Rey Mysterio is back!?!


HE HAS RISEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! GO REY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## christien62 (Oct 22, 2013)

did these guys just turn face dfkm ryback is the leader might as well bring sandow


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Why do they keep saying "first time in history"? Wasn't there a Rumble where the victor was awarded the WWE title before?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Kalisto with the promo of the night.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Xavier said:


> Poor lil Kalisto is shorter than Renee :mj2


Maybe she can take off her shoes if that helps.


----------



## CH25 (Feb 25, 2014)

SnapOrTap said:


> Wow Kalisto cuts a better promo than Roman Reigns.


Roman is fucking trash man


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

SnapOrTap said:


> Wow Kalisto cuts a better promo than Roman Reigns.


And doesn't need to wear a vest to hide flab.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Headliner said:


> I wonder how Vince McMahon and Donald Trump feel about two Latinos fighting for the US title.


Exactly the same as he felt about all those Canadians fighting for the European Championship.

:vince5


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

SnapOrTap said:


> Wow Kalisto cuts a better promo than Roman Reigns.


Kalisto's always cut good promos. He's got a great accent, a great look and he's great in the ring. He genuinely is the next Rey Mysterio.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

So is Ryback now a part of the social outcasts? Or was this just a one night thing? And does this mean Social Outcasts are faces? And damn, I was actually enjoying the match for what it was those first couple of minutes. 

Also, Kalisto just cut a better promo than Del Rio ever has in WWE. No need for Del Rio anymore, make Kalisto the next big Hispanic star in WWE, and Del Rio can go to the jobbing line.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

statue looked more like hhh


----------



## B. [R] (Jan 31, 2012)

Everyone's getting mic time and booking so if they stay consistent, they can actually rebuild the show. Yet, some of you bitch and it's hilarious. Also, Sting being the in the HoF pretty much confirms that he's never wrestling another match again so that's a bummer.


----------



## Busaiku (Jan 28, 2014)

Whoa Renee is a phallus phalanx.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> Rey Kalisto


I Lol'd. :lol

Pretty much this.


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

SnapOrTap said:


> Wow Kalisto cuts a better promo than Roman Reigns.


Defiantly


----------



## CH25 (Feb 25, 2014)

chargebeam said:


> Why do they keep saying "first time in history"? Wasn't there a Rumble where the victor was awarded the WWE title before?


yes ric flair like 25 years ago


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

chargebeam said:


> Why do they keep saying "first time in history"? Wasn't there a Rumble where the victor was awarded the WWE title before?


The 92 Rumble (for majority the goat rumble) was for the vacated title, so yes but very technically this has never happened where someone defended the belt in the rumble.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

The Roman Rumble

:heston


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Prompto Argentum said:


> *I want Kalisto to win but I know he won't. *


Maybe he won't win now but I'm wondering if he will win in the future? I'm trying to think of people that I see taking the US title from ADR and nobody comes to mind.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

christien62 said:


> did these guys just turn face dfkm ryback is the leader might as well bring sandow


I wonder what's in store for Sandow and Ryder....


----------



## sdrforlife (Jan 12, 2016)

I've had it.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

chargebeam said:


> Why do they keep saying "first time in history"? Wasn't there a Rumble where the victor was awarded the WWE title before?


It wasn't being defended in 1992, it was vacant and up for grabs


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Headliner said:


> I wonder how Vince McMahon and Donald Trump feel about two Latinos fighting for the US title.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

chargebeam said:


> Why do they keep saying "first time in history"? Wasn't there a Rumble where the victor was awarded the WWE title before?


It was not defended in the match. It was vacant


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

chargebeam said:


> Why do they keep saying "first time in history"? Wasn't there a Rumble where the victor was awarded the WWE title before?


It's that bullshit sensationalist thing they do where they manipulate facts with semantics. The WWE title may have been on the line in a rumble before, but the _WWE World Heavyweight Championship_ hasn't. The same way AJ and Nikki have the two longest _Divas_ title runs.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Just let Kalisto win it tonight.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

The only thing that can make Renee Young ugly is 2K16










wtf :westbrook5


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Headliner said:


> Maybe he won't win now but I'm wondering if he will win in the future? I'm trying to think of people that I see taking the US title from ADR and nobody comes to mind.


I could see Kallisto winning at the rumble and then having the multi-man ladder title match at WM.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

TwistedLogic said:


> How much do you want to bet that the Social Outcasts will wind up being the edgiest faction in the company? :lmao


and it won't be because they are actually edgy, it would be because the audience that mostly watch WWE today have ADHD and will cheer on mediocrity.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

I see I was slow on the answer there.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

50 Shades of Black?

Really?

:maury


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


> The only thing that can make Renee Young ugly is 2K16
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What the fuck? Seriously? :lmao


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*looks at the time*

Dear God...


----------



## Roho (Apr 14, 2013)

TwistedLogic said:


> It's that bullshit sensationalist thing they do where they manipulate facts with semantics. The WWE title may have been on the line in a rumble before, but the _WWE World Heavyweight Championship_ hasn't. The same way AJ and Nikki have the two longest _Divas_ title runs.



Title was vacant in '92 when Flair won the Royal Rumble.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Orange you glad to see Del Rio. :bayley


----------



## RiCkeH (Nov 22, 2007)

I think I remember on a Total Divas episode Renee Young did a "booty dance" similar to what Nikki Bella does when she is on the ramp. Does anyone have that gif?


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

This is already the best segment of the show


----------



## MidnightClipper (Jan 10, 2016)

Probably Kalisto upsets Del Rio here, Del Rio gets it back at the Rumble. Vince logic 101


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

I found a gif of Renee kissing me and pinching my nips!


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

you guys act like the early 90s were any better in wrestling..

All the early 90's ended up basically being was Hulk Hogan yelling in all his promos and saying "brother" and all the other superstars trying to imitate Hulk Hogan by yelling all their promos and saying "brother"..


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

jesus no reaction :ha


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

wkc_23 said:


> The only thing that can make Renee Young ugly is 2K16
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lmao Those look like PS2 graphics from Shut your mouth


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Called it before, man, Kalisto's alright at the talky talky.

If Del Rio doesn't deliver with Kalisto here, it's up to Brock to save the show. Worst Raw I've seen in ages. I normally disagree with the amount of negativity about Raw, but this is truly shit.


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

My god. No one gives a fuck about him do they? 

Crickets.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

And they gave Del Rio over $1 million dollars..

:lmao


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Prompto Argentum said:


> *I want Kalisto to win but I know he won't. *


Kalisto should have his moment at WrestleMania in my opinion. Would make a pretty good undercard match for WrestleMania in fact.


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

A-C-P said:


> The Roman Rumble
> 
> :heston


:LIGHTS

Dull Rio vacumming away the fucks given by the audience. hope Kalisto stiffs this scrub.

New theme too, plz


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


> The only thing that can make Renee Young ugly is 2K16
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

''john sheena'' :lmao


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

Juan Cena


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Del Rio, never has a man been pushed so much, for so little results.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

The fuck is with this fucks hair


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

ADR's act is so weak

No wonder crowds are so apathetic when he's on


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Crowd gives 0 fucks.. took this long to even muster up a what chant :lol


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

SnapOrTap said:


> Wow Kalisto cuts a better promo than Roman Reigns.


Just about everybody cuts better promos than Roman Reigns.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

What's with Alberto Del Rio's haircut, it aged him about 20+ years.


----------



## Roho (Apr 14, 2013)

Rookie of the Year said:


> Called it before, man, Kalisto's alright at the talky talky.
> 
> If Del Rio doesn't deliver with Kalisto here, it's up to Brock to save the show. Worst Raw I've seen in ages. I normally disagree with the amount of negativity about Raw, but this is truly shit.


Going up against the college football national championship game...

I think they kind of just phoned this one in.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

That promo was kinda awesome.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Alberto Del Rio has worked everywhere he has wrestled as a face. Hell even kind of worked in the WWE briefly as a face....

WWE makes him a boring heel...


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

Hard to tell if he's saying "I SQHUAHSHED EM" or "I SQHUAHSH THEM"


----------



## chops52 (Sep 30, 2010)

The Power that Be said:


> Del Rio, never has a man been pushed so much, for so little results.


Roman may one up him when all is said and done.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

wkc_23 said:


> The only thing that can make Renee Young ugly is 2K16


I still would :draper2


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

This awful crowd is the same arena where Paige got the biggest ovation for a diva in a decade


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

ESPN has better option to watch over this.. I yawned during that promo


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

The G.O.A.T said:


> Just about everybody cuts better promos than Roman Reigns.


del rio doesn't.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

The black people in the front row looking at Callisto like "What is this shit" :lmao

Black people in the front row always entertain me. Moreso than the show.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

LUCHA LUCHA!


----------



## TheManof1000post (May 27, 2014)

"WWE's version of a ping-pong ball"

that's how you brand your superstars


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Alberto Del Rio sucks.


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

I was listening to Meltzer and Alvarez and they keep saying how good Del rio is but he's just misused.

…Nah he just plain sucks.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Kalisto is WWE versions of a ping pong ball :jbl


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

This match should be great.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> The only thing that can make Renee Young ugly is 2K16
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:jaydamn Damn, Renee got dem gremlin teef.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Trifektah said:


> I found a gif of Renee kissing me and pinching my nips!


Would you go to Suplex City if it meant you got a kiss from Renee after you left Suplex City?


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

I always hate Del Rio,Boring as shit,Go Away you Son of Bith.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

The Power that Be said:


> Del Rio, never has a man been pushed so much, for so little results.


Just give The Big Dog some more time!


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

"...for the UNITED STATES CHEMMMMPIEN-SHEYA!"


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

This is the 4th opening promo in a row that was awkward as fuck...I think this proves that Mcmahon and Roman promos just don't work.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So where is Sin Cara & if he's not hurt, why is he not by the side of Kalisto?? LOL


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

This SHOULD be good...


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


> The only thing that can make Renee Young ugly is 2K16
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yoooooooooooo.....


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

This match would be so much bigger in the Temple.

Jan 27th.


----------



## MidnightClipper (Jan 10, 2016)

Fuck I hear an echo in the arena..yeah Del Rio is soooooooooooooooo worth a 1 million Vinnie Mac. Best for business right there...lol


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

2 Mexicans Fighting Over the US Title...

This is the kind of crap Donald Trump will put a stop to :troll

Also Lillian speaking Spanish :book


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

Dolph Zigger just don't care anything anymore lol


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

thedeparted_94 said:


> I was listening to Meltzer and Alvarez and they keep saying how good Del rio is but he's just misused.
> 
> …Nah he just plain sucks.


Well that's the thing - whenever he's worked as a face he's great. Here he looks like all the life has been taken out of him and we're left with the charisma vacuum.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Why does Del Rio look like a Mexican Ken Shamrock now.


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

Brock lesnar is a prize fighter, so that means he has no intention of being in a WWE title match at the royal rumble, but he has no problem wrestling kofi kingston or big show on a wwe network exclusive..


----------



## Roho (Apr 14, 2013)

DJ2334 said:


> This is the 4th opening promo in a row that was awkward as fuck...I think this proves that Mcmahon and Roman promos just don't work.


The unfortunate thing about WWE today, is that 90% of the material is awkward and cringey and just makes me mute the TV or change the channel.


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

Del Rio looks old af


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

Del Rio makes that shit look real.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Please tell me Cena gave our boy Kalisto the kick out at 2 ability! LETS GO SAMURAY DEL SOL.*


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

There was a statue likeness for Rollins in that Royal Rumble As, but there was cracks in one of the knees.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

shutupchico said:


> del rio doesn't.


Reigns, Del Rio, Breeze, and Sheamus are indeed 4 of the worst talkers in the WWE.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Alright. I think I'll just switch to that new Always Sunny episode. This Raw is doomed.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

TwistedLogic said:


> Del Rio looks old af


Really? Looks like he's in his prime to me...Has never looked better.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Man, I can't even remember this raw at all, im so sleepy lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

A-C-P said:


> 2 Mexicans Fighting Over the US Title...
> 
> This is the kind of crap Donald Trump will put a stop to :troll
> 
> Also Lillian speaking Spanish :book


Fuck trump... But I gotta admit, that was pretty good :lol


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

Two had these two fight cause...

Mexicans. iper1


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

I mean really, they couldn't have put a video package together of Birdo attacking John in the "local pub" You know actually show something to back his kayfabe claim and probably make something of a crowd reaction? Would it have been that hard?

Ohh JBL's gone to somber already.. Shit..


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)




----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

zzzzzzzzzzzzZZZZZZZzzZzzzzzZZZZZzzzzZ


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

TwistedLogic said:


> Del Rio looks old af


I think this is the best he's ever looked tbh.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

Where's Dolph Ziggler to give Del Rio a run for his money Maggle!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I really feel like ADR could be a top guy in the WWE.... but there's just something missing...?


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

chargebeam said:


> Alright. I think I'll just switch to that new Always Sunny episode. This Raw is doomed.


I forgot the new season started! Can't wait to watch the new eps. Dennis was amazing last season. He is becoming more unhinged and I love every second of it. Glenn Howerton is so fucking funny.


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


> I think this is the best he's ever looked tbh.


I agree.

I just wish the best he ever looked wasn't when he looked old af.


----------



## Garrettk (Jan 30, 2012)

I think best case scenario for the Rumble is Owens beats Ambrose for IC title. And then in the Royale Rumble Reigns and Ambrose team up and Ambrose turns heel and then eliminates him and wins.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Sasha Banks, Renee, or out on the town with The New Day???


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So the whole League of Nations thing is already over?

:heston


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

TwistedLogic said:


> Del Rio looks old af


facially ya but body wise Del Rio is absolutely sick (good way not derogatory) physique-wise. One of the very best on the roster currently.


----------



## Roho (Apr 14, 2013)

There was more crowd excitement in the fucking Rock/Mankind Empty Arena halftime match than the entire show tonight...


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

The G.O.A.T said:


> Just about everybody cuts better promos than Roman Reigns.


Vince's boner for Roman is the ONLY reason why the guy will be the most push guy in history. :kobefacepalm

Unless they give up.


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

TNA is Here said:


> Two had these two fight cause...
> 
> Mexicans. iper1



Wait until you get Nakamura vs Itami every single week just cause...........


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

I swear JBL and Cole are like robots programmed to repeat the same boring lines every single week and even within minutes of the other man saying it. No real storytelling or engaging the viewing audience.


----------



## MidnightClipper (Jan 10, 2016)

Right now would be the perfect time for Carlito's music to hit and comes down beats the wholly hell out of Del Rio..

I know just daydreaming here..put a sock in it if you don't like my daydreams


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

Is Cole purposely screaming at the top of his lungs to get his voice through the camera mic too?

Why was he so loudly and passionately screaming while taking the viewers out to commercial?


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

chops52 said:


> Roman may one up him when all is said and done.


No Reigns got the #1 selling Men T shirt right & The #2 selling Kids T shirt right now


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Vince's boner for Roman is the ONLY reason why the guy will be the most push guy in history. :kobefacepalm
> 
> Unless they give up.


There's no way Vince still have boners.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

chargebeam said:


> Why do they keep saying "first time in history"? Wasn't there a Rumble where the victor was awarded the WWE title before?


Yup: Flair in '92. The dumbfucks even acknowledged that footnote on the night that Vince announced this year's Rumble's prize. :lol


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

The G.O.A.T said:


> Reigns, Del Rio, Breeze, and Sheamus are indeed 4 of the worst talkers in the WWE.


Only one of them gave us the "tator tots" promo.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> Sasha Banks, Renee, or out on the town with The New Day???


I think Sasha's injured.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

TwistedLogic said:


> I agree.
> 
> I just wish the best he ever looked wasn't when he looked old af.


Yeah, what is he like 39?.. He's getting up there. He's still really solid in the ring, I will say.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

TwistedLogic said:


> Is Cole purposely screaming at the top of his lungs to get his voice through the camera mic too?
> 
> Why was he so loudly and passionately screaming while taking the viewers out to commercial?


You should hear Josh Matthews...


----------



## MidnightClipper (Jan 10, 2016)

No Nikki, Sasha, or Paige..fuck the Dark Ages in the Diva's division


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Waiting on lesnar to appear and fuck everyone up.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

MidnightClipper said:


> No Nikki, Sasha, or Paige..fuck the Dark Ages in the Diva's division


All on the injured list.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

So I've been watching football. The game is at the half. Has RAW been good, Is it worth watching later?


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*HE THREW HIM LIKE HE WAS A DART*


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

In vince's defense the last time he listened to who you guys wanted to push that person got injured almost immediatly after getting the title and not only wasted all the time and effort they put into them but hasn't really even been back since..

since you all failed with d bry last time It's vince's turn to fail with roman this time.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

How likely is it that Brock wont get much of a reaction?


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

ok that was a tough bump taken from Kalisto


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Halftime of the football game and a Del Rio match is on. fpalm


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

This is what they put on during halftime? :mj4


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

THE SHIV said:


> So I've been watching football. The game is at the half. Has RAW been good, Is it worth watching later?


*Savior_Self my dear friend. *


----------



## Heel To Face (Oct 13, 2011)

the 92 rumble as for the vacant WWE title. This will be the first time the Title holder is in the rumble and having to defend the belt in the Rumble matchw


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Just leave this here.....


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

THE SHIV said:


> So I've been watching football. The game is at the half. Has RAW been good, Is it worth watching later?


:ha:HA:maury:heston:reneelel:tysonlol:bryanlolhillip2


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Anyone got hot Sasha Banks photos for the thread?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

A-C-P said:


> So the whole League of Nations thing is already over?
> 
> :heston


It's only been 70 years






:troll


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Kalliso is so fucking fast


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

UFO said:


> Waiting on lesnar to appear and fuck everyone up.


Unfortunately I think it's going to be in the main event and I for one can't stay up for that.


----------



## Roho (Apr 14, 2013)

The sad thing is, these guys are two great in-ring performers...

The crowd just gives no shits and hasn't given any shits for quite some time now...


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Lok said:


> Just leave this here.....


Terri and her magnificent ass. :banderas


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

chargebeam said:


> Why do they keep saying "first time in history"? Wasn't there a Rumble where the victor was awarded the WWE title before?


Not to nitpick but technically it's the first time someone will put their WWE Championship on the line in a Royal Rumble match.

When Flair won it in 1992, it was for the vacate WWE Championship. Almost the same premise but two different things. Of course, I don't have to tell you how WWE likes to twist their words and history at times...


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

THE SHIV said:


> So I've been watching football. The game is at the half. Has RAW been good, Is it worth watching later?


Nothing memorable so far..


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

At least we know Roddy died happy...


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

BuzzKillington said:


> How likely is it that Brock wont get much of a reaction?


On the contrary, I think the crowd is just waiting for Lesnar


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Haltime and this is still going on :fuck


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Del Rio getting so much offense is making this match more boring than it should be.


----------



## Suikoman444 (Jan 9, 2016)

They're still advertising John Cena in a 6 man tag for the RAW here in Columbus


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

Dull Rio working a surprisingly good match.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Surprised we're not getting "this is awesome" chants :eyeroll


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

This is a great match I hope Kalisto wins


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Lok said:


> Just leave this here.....


Terri.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

On a positive note these Chicken Tacos I am eating :book


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Lok said:


> Just leave this here.....


Oh my goodness...one of my crushes from my teen years...

By the way is she still hot 15 or so years later? I haven't seen any recent pics of her.

Still can't believe New Jack hit that.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

People are complaining but this match has been great.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Someone did the logical thing and didn't hold themselves up for Birdo to stomp? Well blow me down with a light sneeze..


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> On the contrary, I think the crowd is just waiting for Lesnar


I was honestly suprised when Y2J came out to crickets. But Brock is Brock, so...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

KALISTO!!!!!!!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Oh shit he actually won.:mark:


----------



## Roho (Apr 14, 2013)

Whoa!


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*YESSSSS!!!*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> :ha:HA:maury:heston:reneelel:tysonlol:bryanlolhillip2



I'm going to use the same reaction gifs when the ratings come out tomorrow.:bryanlol The game is 14-14 by the way.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

THE PUUUSH IS ALLIVVEEE


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

KALISTO THE NEW US CHAMP :mark:


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Woooo !!!!! Kalisto wins !!!!!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

You know when ever the commentators act like the person getting beat up has no chance to win, they will win.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Shocked they did it tonight, decent match.


----------



## MidnightClipper (Jan 10, 2016)

Called it. Del Rio will get it back at the Rumble though.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

wow, title change, did not expect this


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

New US champion


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Yes! The right person went over.


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

Finally!


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Fuck yeah Kalisto! That woke me up. Really good match too!


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Holy shit.......LOL


----------



## djangoat (Sep 26, 2015)

ITS ABOUT TIME THEY FULLY PUSH KALISTO


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

Why isn't Dull Rio just using the armbar finisher? the fuck?

HOLY SHIT KALISTO WINS! :MARK:


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Kalisto wins!


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Told you, it was already the best segment of Raw as soon as it started!

Go Rey Mysterio, glad to see he's ditched the 6-1-9 too


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Beating Cena clean and now losing to this guy... :larry


----------



## CH25 (Feb 25, 2014)

I hate roll up finishes


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

So I hit y'all playas wit da Naomi, but y'all still staggerin' wit day Renee orgy... now I'm about to hit you wit dit "back2back" and lay ya asses down for da 10...


----------



## -Black Rose (Jan 7, 2016)

KALIIIIIISTOOOOOO


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Kalisto :shocked:

Bigger than 1-2-3 Kid beating Razor Roman!!!!

Holly Hell...:faint:


----------



## Biogoji (Jan 14, 2015)

YEAH KALISTO!


----------



## christien62 (Oct 22, 2013)

del rio will get it back at royal rumble the way kalisto won is bs


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Does this mean ADR can go away now?!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Kalisto the only good part of Raw tonight so far.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

They couldnt have done this at the RR


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

1.5 Million. :flair4


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

ADR must be fucking off to the Indies again.


Dat 1.5 million dollar contract was soooo worth it.

:vince


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

I'm not watching Raw, just reading this thread and...wow, 2016 will still be dull as far as Raw goes lol

I'm gonna leave this here, this custom titantron is pretty cool






No fucks given


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

That was great. This is how you build and make a star. :applause

Kalisto US CHAMP DAMMIT :banderas


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Crowd actually don't give a fuck they're chanting for Lucha Underground because Raw is so crappy


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Lone Star said:


> Dull Rio working a surprisingly good match.


Del Rio is a good worker and the match being great isn't surprising at all considering who's involved.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Way to bury Kalisto, JBL, saying you've never seen him last this long in a match


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Hysteria said:


> Still can't believe New Jack hit that.


But New Jack hit the crack fiend Terri tho if that still counts


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

All it took was a Cena injury and a Sin Cara injury to give Kalisto a shot.


----------



## g972 (Jul 10, 2015)

Congrats Kalisto


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

KALISTO yay! I'm so ready to mark for Kalisto and NeVille!


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*That match and that moment was almost worth all this pain.. almost.*


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

truelove said:


> Beating Cena clean and now losing to this guy... :larry


It's called heat transfer, dammit

:vince5


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

Wait, I just saw the main event. Are they fucking serious? Roman vs the World literally? :duck


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

KALISTO WINS! KALISTO WINS! KALISTO WINS! :mark:

That final count by the ref had me like


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Just happy seeing Kalisto getting a push and appreciate ADR putting him over.

C'mon Ya'll..You want new stars and still bitchin?


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Why does Becky Lynch have to be so hot?


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Would u guys sleep with Charlotte?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

MidnightClipper said:


> Called it. Del Rio will get it back at the Rumble though.


He better not. He can take his ass to Mexico and fix Chipotle so I can eat there again.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

truelove said:


> Beating Cena clean and now losing to this guy... :larry


Rusev or Barrett should've gotten that honor. Not Del Rio.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Thank you for getting hurt, John. 

Good for Kalisto. Even though that was a lame finish spot. Why couldn't Del Rio do something heelish to end this match, and Kalisto win the strap at Rumble, so there's actually something in the midcard for fans to pop for?


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

ric flair disgusts me how he is using his daughter and stealing her spotlight to stay in the wrestling business..


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

Was Kalisto/ADR good? I want to know if the match is worth watching

Congrats to Kalisto, he deserves this
@Drago probably is marking out lol


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Ric wearing more makeup than his son


----------



## MidnightClipper (Jan 10, 2016)

From that great moment to the Flairs...Oh Yay so fucking exciting..


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Charlotte is so pretty I don't understand why people rip on her. I'd happilly let her be the most dominant female in my bedroom.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Keep Paiges name outta your mouth woo


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

Is it just me or charotte is really ugly??...


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

FLAIR AND SQUARE.

FLAIR AND SQUARE

FLAIR SQUARED


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

CONGRATS KALISTO.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

ACTING~!


While Ric tries to hold his liquor.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Switches to RAW during halftime: Kalisto wins...interesting.

Sees ad for some whackadoodle Roman Reigns match.

Switches back to the game.

See y'all next week.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

JoJo's face=MOST UNDERRATED PRODUCT IN THE WWE.

:fact


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Biogoji said:


> Just got back from having a shower did I miss anything aside from Sting being in the Hall of Fame.


Oh nothing aside from KALISTO BECOMING OUR NEW U.S. CHAMP! :dance :mark:


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Daemon_Rising said:


> Crowd actually don't give a fuck they're chanting for Lucha Underground because Raw is so crappy


I was chanting for Lucha Underground :draper2


----------



## Sekai no Kana (May 11, 2014)

*"Flair and Square"

Really...? :I*


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Lone Star said:


> Wait, I just saw the main event. Are they fucking serious? Roman vs the World literally? :duck


Borderline trolling at this point by WWE.


----------



## Ninjaskrzypek (Jan 13, 2015)

Wow. Actually sat and enjoyed a match with no fuckery and 2 great workers just going at it. Would love to a fued for a few months. Congrats Kalisto.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Content-wise that was a good promo from Charlotte.

- Mentioning that her new ideology is from Paige is good character development like most things involving PCB are.
- She also showed she is extremely delusional by saying Becky is the villain.

Decent shit.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

WWE asking Flair to be on Raw every week to help get his daughter over because WWE can't do it on their own..

:ti


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Allright I'm tapping out.


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

SovereignVA said:


> Del Rio is a good worker and the match being great isn't surprising at all considering who's involved.


He's hit and miss, but he put over Kalisto huge. Good match, not great. 

Charlotte needs to stay away from the mic. Awful. I can't believe they put this kind of stuff on at Halftime. 

Where is Lesnar?


----------



## Roho (Apr 14, 2013)

Fuck, Jojo is good looking...


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

BuzzKillington said:


> Terri and her magnificent ass. :banderas


and to think *NEW JACK* of all people was tapping that...........


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)




----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

This Charlotte/Becky feud is the best thing they've done with the women since they called up the NXT girls.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Mra22 said:


> Why does Becky Lynch have to be so hot?


Would you instead prefer her to be...diskoostin?


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Who here would sleep with Charlotte?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> WWE asking Flair to be on Raw every week to help get his daughter over because WWE can't do it on their own..
> 
> :ti


The 30 writers are too busy on 1 guy. What do you think they have.....60 writers?


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Daemon_Rising said:


> Charlotte is so pretty I don't understand why people rip on her. I'd happilly let her be the most dominant female in my bedroom.


People saw some unflattering photos of her during or after matches where her hair and makeup was messed up so they think that's the way she always looks.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Great use of Kalisto as an underdog in a Mysterio type spot there, and an awesome moment to see him win a singles title with a great reaction in a very good TV match. 

Probably the best thing we're getting tonight unless Brock smash happens.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

Xenoblade said:


> ric flair disgusts me how he is using his daughter and stealing her spotlight to stay in the wrestling business..


I'm disgusted that she needs him to get over.

Slick Ric should be on TV till he dies.

Cause I demand it.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Great match between Del Rio and Kallisto. DAMN DID I MARK OUT FOR KAILLISTO THOUGH!!!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

The Power that Be said:


> and to think *NEW JACK* of all people was tapping that...........


:damn :cry


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

NakNak said:


> Was Kalisto/ADR good? I want to know if the match is worth watching
> 
> Congrats to Kalisto, he deserves this
> @Drago probably is marking out lol


Yeah it was their best match so far. Still think they can go up a gear at the Rumble though.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Now we need a new Divas Champ. *


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

SovereignVA said:


> Content-wise that was a good promo from Charlotte.
> 
> - Mentioning that her new ideology is from Paige is good character development like most things involving PCB are.
> - She also showed she is extremely delusional by saying Becky is the villain.
> ...


Agreed on all points. Shame folks are still gonna make unfunny "HURR DURR FLAIR JR. HURR DURR", but oh well.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

This fucking Brie Mode song is ear cancer


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

OMG how many times have we seen this match


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:dance BRIE MODE! lol


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

And with that auditory cancer, I think I'm done here.

:lmao Ric dancing to Charlotte's theme is the best thing about this act.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Clique said:


> But New Jack hit the crack fiend Terri tho if that still counts


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

ShowStopper said:


> WWE asking Flair to be on Raw every week to help get his daughter over because WWE can't do it on their own..
> 
> :ti


That and to continue funding his alimony payments and bar tab.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

What a way to come back from commercial break.

Brie M-o-o-o-o-o-o-o-o-o-o-ode!


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

A-C-P said:


> I was chanting for Lucha Underground :draper2


I don't even know who Lucha Mysterio is, but I sure like that Mexican Underground wrestling from that dirty basement


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Mmm.. Here comes Harley De- I mean Alicia Fox.


----------



## dclikewah (Mar 6, 2015)

Mark Henry tweeted this out. Not that it will stop the easily offended from being upset at nothing.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/686747871706615808


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

I have to say these two are pretty embarrassing. lol


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Revolution taking place.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

So Brie is good now ?


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> This fucking Brie Mode song is ear cancer


It's like the Charlotte's face of theme musics.


----------



## djangoat (Sep 26, 2015)

Ric Flair is the best thing about this Divas division


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Bray mode! My favourite part of Monday Night Reigns


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I don't care what anyone says; Flair still cracks me up to this day.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)




----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

BECKY! BECKY! BECKY!


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Thanks for saving us from this mess


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Shouldn't Alicia Fox join the Social Outcasts? She's part of Team Bella and not a Bella herself. Way to be marginalized and....outcast :delrio


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

The Power that Be said:


> and to think *NEW JACK* of all people was tapping that...........


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The faces are pissed tonight Ambrose, Becky, I'm sure Reigns will get angry


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Okay so Owens vs Ambrose and Becky vs Charlotte are probably the best feuds in the company atm


----------



## -Black Rose (Jan 7, 2016)

Becky chants(finally the crowd woke up)


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Becky the most over person on the show :ha


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

FLAIR

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Naitch and Lil Naitch in the same ring...

The WWE Universe about to implode on itself


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Becky raising hell!


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Fat boy? Huh


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Becky gave her some nice knees


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Flair still insulting fatboys.*


----------



## -Black Rose (Jan 7, 2016)

Ric heel turn


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

Did Naitch just call Lil Naitch fat boy?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Ric would make a great heel manager, too bad he's with his daughter.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Yeah, Fat Boy!! What you gonna do?! 

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Ric just buried Little Naitch


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

A-C-P said:


> This fucking Brie Mode song is ear cancer


As soon as I heard that shit I started reaching for a pen to put in my eardrums.. but luckily I remembered the mute button just in the nick of time..
:heston


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Rofl flair calling someone fat boy try looking in the mirror ric


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

Fatboy
:LOL :HA :ti


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

He ain't even fat tho :maury


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Oh man it's hard to watch Ric embarrass himself. 

Please go enjoy your retirement champ.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

Brie is the Worst actress ever.

She's like Kim Kardashian in bed.


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

God this show blows. I wish I can post gifs of rene I have a great one right now  Mobile app doesn't let u !!!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Nature Boy dissing lil' Nature Boy :ha


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

This booking :lmao


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

Becky with the spin move.


----------



## dclikewah (Mar 6, 2015)

"What are you gonna do about it fatboy?"

Woooo Flair with the highlight of the night.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

No Popz fa Lesnar


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

OMG "what are you gonna do about it fat boy?!" Flair is legend.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm glad Lesnar's in the Rumble.

So far at least.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

LMAO @ Ric Fat Shaming......


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Charlotte is literally perfect


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Ric is still dancing! :lmao and his daughter "can't walk" :lmao


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

BECKY! :mark: And she even got some chants too! 

The fuck was up with Ric calling Little Naitch "fat boy" when Robinson has an average physique? :lol


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

Lesnar is going to destroy the roster in the ME tonight.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Roho said:


> Fuck, Jojo is good looking...


I agree and dat ass doe










:Banderas


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

They went full ambrose with becky. good, now for the long struggle then have her win at WM and you will have made a star pal.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Would rather watch or listen to the Austin podcast without WWE restrictions and their fine-toothcombing


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Bray mode wins. Charlotte lucky she didn't have to fight the new face of fear


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Wait, Divas Championship feud superseding Total Divas? hallelujah!

Brock time!


----------



## CH25 (Feb 25, 2014)

I was about to stop watching before this main event but I guess I'll stay because of Lesnar


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

Ric and Little Niatch

The Bromance Over


----------



## djangoat (Sep 26, 2015)

Honestly, can we just give Ric Flair the Divas title already? :lmao


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

islesfan13 said:


> This booking :lmao


You're laughing because it's good and is part of the best main roster program going besides KO-Ambrose, right?

Awkward if not...


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Lone Star said:


> Lesnar is going to destroy the roster in the ME tonight.


Good prediction.

That'd be awesome.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Phaedra said:


> They went full ambrose with becky. good, now for the long struggle then have her win at WM and you will have made a star pal.


Well, not exactly, because going full Ambrose would be literally doing nothing crazy, ever.


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

Daemon_Rising said:


> Charlotte is literally perfect


Thoroughbred


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Watching it again I would swear Ric was looking out in to the audience..


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

wkc_23 said:


> I agree and dat ass doe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jojo about to make men out of those boys with the view they got.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

CH25 said:


> I was about to stop watching before this main event but I guess I'll stay because of Lesnar


Reigns is the draw, nobody pays for Lesnar anymore

:vince5


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

JBLoser said:


> You're laughing because it's good and is part of the best main roster program going besides KO-Ambrose, right?
> 
> Awkward if not...


Nahh I'm laughing because its literally the same feud we have seen the past 2 years with each girl getting zero promo time and being subdued to 3 minute matches.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

wkc_23 said:


> Roho said:
> 
> 
> > Fuck, Jojo is good looking...
> ...


75% of her body weight is DAT ASS :yoda


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Roman vs


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Daemon_Rising said:


> Charlotte is literally perfect


With that horrible face and toothpick for a body? :jaydamn

Flair is the GOAT with the WOAT genes.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

TOUCHDOWN ALABAMA!


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

I wish they would stop showing commercials of that gay dude Chrisley


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Truthbetold said:


> Thoroughbred


Yep. She is a Flair she is a genetically superior Goddess.


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

SovereignVA said:


> Good prediction.
> 
> That'd be awesome.


Agreed. Suplex's, F5's everywhere.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Finally giving Becky a promo. Backstage but its something. About time


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

The Irish have no charisma


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Becky is hot hot hot !


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Becky should cap off this promo by chugging a bottle of Irish whiskey to start her new gimmick. It make her even more over.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Does Becky Lynch gotta choke a Flair?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Becky gotten a little bit better on the mic.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

good promo by Becky


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

Daemon_Rising said:


> Well, not exactly, because going full Ambrose would be literally doing nothing crazy, ever.


He's actually referring to Pre-NOC Ambrose during his original feud with Seth where he would attack Seth at every given opportunity. Making his life a living hell. This Becky/Charlotte feud is similar to Ambrose/Rollins in a way and it's really going well.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

islesfan13 said:


> Nahh I'm laughing because its literally the same feud we have seen the past 2 years with each girl getting zero promo time and being subdued to 3 minute matches.


You're not paying attention hard enough then. They've done a slow burn with this feud since after Survivor Series. This isn't the same feud we've seen the past two years. At all. 

The alignments are clear as day, the storytelling is being done well and ... three minute matches? I guess you missed SmackDown?

Opinions: Everyone's got 'em. Yours is wrong though, tbh.


----------



## MidnightClipper (Jan 10, 2016)

I would love to see a Lesnar Owens showdown even IF they don't wrestle each other any time soon it would be a hell of a tease


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Okay critics of Becky's mic work, please explain how that promo just now was cringey and lame? :drake2


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Headliner said:


> With that horrible face and toothpick for a body? :jaydamn
> 
> Flair is the GOAT with the WOAT genes.


I like her. Maybe I see what other's don't, or vice versa. I honestly don't mind. It's not like I don't like the Renee's of this world...but Charlotte is a Goddess.

She also has feet. And appears dominant. This does it for me. Especially when she acts like a fucking bitch.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Lone Star said:


> Lesnar is going to destroy the roster in the ME tonight.


Helps Roman clear the ring then they do a stare down. Crowd pops for Lesnar but they have Roman there too. :kobefacepalm

Hope another Tug of War :mark:


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> The Irish have no charisma


A certain UFC fighter disagrees.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

Becky with THE WORST PROMO EVER 

:lmao


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

So this 5th wave movie is just another damned teen drama novel adaptation?
:dead3


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

Great promo and run in by Becky tonight. Her booking is top tier. Star in the making if they don't fuck it up.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Goddess Nikki needs to get well soon. We need you to comeback and take back your championship, rule over this division with an iron fist, and reduce Charlotte to being her personal assistant just like Brie was in 2013.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Okay critics of Becky's mic work, please explain how that promo just now was cringey and lame? :drake2


Her mic work is actually ok, just she is not very interesting


----------



## Stephleref (Jun 28, 2011)

About time Becky has a backbone and kick some ass.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

no reaction for Reigns lol


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Headliner said:


> With that horrible face and toothpick for a body? :jaydamn
> 
> Flair is the GOAT with the WOAT genes.


You forget Charlotte's lack of ass. I ain't talking BOOTY, but an ass in general. Never seen anyone that flat before.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

JonMoxleyReborn said:


> He's actually referring to Pre-NOC Ambrose during his original feud with Seth where he would attack Seth at every given opportunity. Making his life a living hell. This Becky/Charlotte feud is similar to Ambrose/Rollins in a way and it's really going well.


Was the goo in the briefcase pre-NOC?

I honestly can't remember now!


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

Am I the only on who dislikes the background lighting for backstage promos?


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Roman catchin an F-5 tonight brehs :wow


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

Becky needs to talk like she is talking in a natural environment, and not like she is cutting a promo in front of a camera.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Becky needs to call up her boy Conor on how to do a proper promo.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Time for Roman :burieds the whole roster....

I mean the One vs All match :vince8


----------



## KurtAngle26 (Jun 10, 2013)

Dat "pop" for the God himself, lmao


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Where is that Lesnar appearance? Was it just a backstage segment of so that's lame


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Roman Reigns against ALL odds!


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

BAH GOD WHAT A POP!!!!!!!!


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

JBLoser said:


> You're not paying attention hard enough then. They've done a slow burn with this feud since after Survivor Series. This isn't the same feud we've seen the past two years. At all.
> 
> The alignments are clear as day, the storytelling is being done well and ... three minute matches? I guess you missed SmackDown?
> 
> Opinions: Everyone's got 'em. Yours is wrong though, tbh.


They slow burn most diva matches and they go on for months. Theres usually a clear face and heel unless the face is completely terrible and everyone prefers the heel. Other than that its the same thing so far. Heel turns on their friend, the face gets screwed over and over again by the heel cheating.


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

Finally, we'll see Becky as she should be.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

Hysteria said:


> You forget Charlotte's lack of ass. I ain't talking BOOTY, but an ass in general. Never seen anyone that flat before.


I do: Kathlyn Jenner.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> Her mic work is actually ok, just she is not very interesting


But who doesn't like a steampunk rocker chick? :lenny2


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> no reaction for Reigns lol


This crowd gives no reaction to... anything. Shitty ass audience.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Godway said:


> Becky should cap off this promo by chugging a bottle of Irish whiskey to start her new gimmick. It make her even more over.


Imagine Austin coming out to put Becky over after she wins an epic hardcore/iron-woman match with Charlotte at WM 32? Austin having a beer with a diva for the first time on WWE TV!??!?

GIMME A HELL YEAH!

:YES


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Helps Roman clear the ring then they do a stare down. Crowd pops for Lesnar but they have Roman there too. :kobefacepalm
> 
> Hope another Tug of War :mark:


Lame af. Hope not. This should be about Lesnar, not Roman Strong.

DAT MAIN EVENT POP BOYS, HEAR THAT REACTION?!?!? :eyeroll

He's as over as AIDS.


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

islesfan13 said:


> Nahh I'm laughing because its literally the same feud we have seen the past 2 years with each girl getting zero promo time and being subdued to 3 minute matches.


So those promos by Charlotte and Becky a few minutes ago just never happened? This feud is easily the best Main Roster diva feud we've had in a LONG time. If you can't see that you are just blindly hating on it.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Stephanie Mcmahon if she was a trainer would probably emasculate Ronnie Coleman on leg day goodness that bitch cant help herself.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Lesnar to save Roman Ratings. :vince$


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

BuzzKillington said:


> A certain UFC fighter disagrees.


He's a great fighter. That's it


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

stephanie looks better than renee.. despite being older and having a bunch of kids.. LMAO.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)




----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

Don't be mad that Charlotte isn't wrestling tonight. It saved us from watching a Brie Bella match!


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Vince is about to bury 95% of his whole fucking roster to get over someone who isn't even good in anyway.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

TIME FOR WORST SEGMENT OF ALL TIME

I can just imagine Mletzer and Alvarez on the PBP.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

I forgot Reigns existed tonight.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Would you guys be fine with The New Day being WWE World Heavyweight Champion under the Free Bird rule? Would it be a train wreck?


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Hysteria said:


> You forget Charlotte's lack of ass. I ain't talking BOOTY, but an ass in general. Never seen anyone that flat before.


It's nearing Mila Kunis level of flat asses...


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

SpeedStick said:


>


Oh, I haven't forgotten about DAT ASS!

:dean2


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

LISTEN TO THIS OVATION, KING! THEY'RE ON THEIR FEET IN NEW ORLEANS FOR THE BIG DOG :bahgawd


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Prompto Argentum said:


>


Nice to see CM Punk chants get inducted.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Imagine Austin coming out to put Becky over after she wins an epic hardcore/iron-woman match with Charlotte at WM 32? Austin having a beer with a diva for the first time on WWE TV!??!?
> 
> GIMME A HELL YEAH!
> 
> :YES


The only problem is that I'm left disappointed every time Austin shares a beer with someone and it's not followed by a stunner.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> But who doesn't like a steampunk rocker chick? :lenny2


She's not bad looking I will admit :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The only thing Stephanie is better at than Renee is looking and sounding like a man.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## MECCA1 (Nov 5, 2012)

I really hope something epic will happen. And not Reigns looking strong and get a small beatdown by brock. I hope brock rips him a new one, or maybe a special debut.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

That's a photoshop right? AJ is definitely a hall of famer though.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

why are the wyatts still facing the dudley FFS


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

How many times is the Wyatts gonna face the Dudleyz?:lol


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Very good promo by Becky. Her attack on Charlotte was fucking awesome too. Them Becky chants :mark: This along with Ambrose/Owens is by far the best thing on Raw.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

MyaTheBee said:


> It's nearing Mila Kunis level of flat asses...












IMPOSSIBLE!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

ROMAN LAME sign


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> Would you guys be fine with The New Day being WWE World Heavyweight Champion under the Free Bird rule? Would it be a train wreck?


Would be infinitely more entertaining than Reigns as the champ


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

Title Rematch in 1 Day?

If Kalisto loses that match...


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*BORK gonna BORK and then he is gonna BORK some more. Heyman loves when BORK BORKS and BORK loves BORKING and counting all dat cash.*


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

Good god I hate Stephanie so much.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Hey, steph.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Can they please change that Smackdown Dean Ambrose photo..


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

TNA is Here said:


> TIME FOR WORST SEGMENT OF ALL TIME
> 
> I can just imagine Mletzer and Alvarez on the PBP.


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

FIRST TIME IN FOUR YEARS, A TABLE MATCH :cole

That's actually not a bad looking Smackdown tho.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Whole roster except Reigns with the Jobber Entrance :ha


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Owens gonna be squashed by Roman or Lesnar :ha


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Did Stephanie McMahon morph into Tamina tonight or what?


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Daemon_Rising said:


> Well, not exactly, because going full Ambrose would be literally doing nothing crazy, ever.


lol, going full ambrose with what they should have done on the tail of his rising popularity and amazing feud with his brother in arms.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Every guy on the stage has already jobbed to Roman Reigns


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

um this isn't all.. these are just the heels.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Why did they have to involve Owens in this garbage?


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Maizeandbluekid said:


> Don't be mad that Charlotte isn't wrestling tonight. It saved us from watching a Brie Bella match!


*Other way around for me. Brie > Charlotte any day. Both Bellas outclass her in every way.*


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Ascension but no rusev :larry


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Who's pop was bigger? Reigns just now or when Brain Christopher returned when Lawler was feuding with Cole?


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

All them Heels


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Vince leading them to the sacrificial altar...


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

Daemon_Rising said:


> Was the goo in the briefcase pre-NOC?
> 
> I honestly can't remember now!


No, after.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

ONE VS ALL (of the heels)


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Kinda random, but although I do like the continuity of the Wyatt/Reigns feud, what specifically was the point of Wyatt saying "It's like I always said mehhh.....'Anybody but you, Roman.'" at the beginning of the show?


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

Brock is gonna crush all these guys and then stare down/F5 Reigns.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Grrrrrrreat. 

Owens gets squashed first? 

Sweet fucking Christ.


----------



## g972 (Jul 10, 2015)

Damn the roster is pretty thin at the moment.


----------



## MECCA1 (Nov 5, 2012)

Ko first? Save him from borks massacre?


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Don't tell me this is a fucking gauntlet match with KO up first.....


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Roman Reigns about to remix Vince McMahon's theme song or just straight out retire that biotch!

BELIEVE DAT!


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

If this doesn't end with Brock destroying everyone fuck off wwe. And Roman doesn't get destroyed God help us all


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

So no followup for Ambrose/Owens? Dean stomped off to find Owens, and then nothing happens. Then Owens shows up for the main event! Great job WWE, lol.

If WWE had any sense they'd have Dean crash this and attack Owens :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Bork about to come out and destroy, later on.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

OH GOD, Not Owens.

fpalm


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Not Buzz 1st :mj2


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

lmao the super-jobbers are on one side of the ring, while the mid tier jobbers on the other.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Are the Mcmahons gonna narrate the match's structure?

I thought it was a handicap match :lmao


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

wkc_23 said:


> Hey, steph.


So envious of Cena. He got to touch the asses of 2 Supreme Goddesses. Goddess Stephanie and Goddess Nikki.


----------



## Neuron (Jul 31, 2013)

Read about this one versus all garbage while looking through the thread. Should I tune in for the foolery?


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Prompto Argentum said:


> *Other way around for me. Brie > Charlotte any day. Both Bellas outclass her in every way.*


The only diva I rather not see more than her is Naomi. Brie>>>Charlotte and I am far from a Brie fan


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

Vince looks like a Living Dead.


----------



## CEEJ (Apr 2, 2015)

Anyone else thinking Steph looks super fine tonight


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

TNA is Here said:


> Vince looks like a Living Dead.


:brady6


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

OMG are they seriously fixing to fucking do this? No fucking way. One by one? Jesus Christ.

Owens, first? Why?


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

*odds intensifies*


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Gonna beat umpteen guys in 20 minutes


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

After Reigns squashes these guys, Brock is gonna come out and eat him.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Lets go Owens!


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

So Owens gonna job to this bum? Oh the sigh


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

The first and last time Tyler Breeze will see a RAW main event without a ticket.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Why is my boy in this shit....


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

I'm guessing Reigns is going to go over everyone good, starting with Owens fpalm


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Roman about to beat all the heels. :heston


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Neuron said:


> Read about this one versus all garbage while looking through the thread. Should I tune in for the foolery?


Yep only because The New Day is here.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Tyler Breeze doesn't even get time on Raw anymore. That lasted like a month or so?

:lol


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Prompto Argentum said:


> *Other way around for me. Brie > Charlotte any day. Both Bellas outclass her in every way.*


Except in the ring, and Brie is not better than Charlotte on the mic.


----------



## Neuron (Jul 31, 2013)

So it's basically an even worse version of this? 





Granted most of these people are jobbers that no one remembers with the exception of Umaga and JBL.


----------



## MECCA1 (Nov 5, 2012)

Interesting to see a Strowman /Lesnar stand off.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Why would future RAWs matter after this? The 1 guy you push goes over all the 'bad guys' at 1 time. End of movie.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Anyone else want Orton to come back and punt Vince's skull in?


----------



## BigBoyChomski (Dec 4, 2015)

Holy crap horse face is wearing two elbow pads now with his swat suit. Looking like a bloody clown. What type of main eventer has an attire like that.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

So is the League of Nations done? Lol


----------



## CH25 (Feb 25, 2014)

I'm legit scared, last thing I want is WWE wasting Lesnar with Reigns again


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

so after the first 2-3 pins vince just yells 'everyone get in there!' ??


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Absolute shocker that Owens has lasted this long.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

lol at New Day just screaming random shit at ring side.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Romans gonna have no competition after beating all these jabronis


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Breeze is out... no rusev no barret no miz hell no big show dare I say...


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Tyler Breeze doesn't even get time on Raw anymore. That lasted like a month or so?
> 
> :lol


His ''gimmick'' failed hard on Raw...I want a repackage.


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

Crowd doesn't care at all. :mj4


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

Legit Boss' ass cheeks must be burning hot right now.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

CH25 said:


> I'm legit scared, last thing I want is WWE wasting Lesnar with Reigns again


Afraid I've got some BAD NEWS :mj2


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

This is dumb booking and unnecessarily makes guys look like geeks when they get beat one after the other by SuperReigns. Fuck everything about this forced push.


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

MyaTheBee said:


> Why is my boy in this shit....


Oh you didn't know?

To make Roman look strong.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

TNA is Here said:


> Legit Boss' ass cheeks must be burning hot right now.


Probably getting those Neg gifs ready.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

Simply Flawless said:


> Anyone else want Orton to come back and punt Vince's skull in?


He would crumble into dust.


----------



## g972 (Jul 10, 2015)

Del Rio standing there looks like hes thinking why the fuck did he return to the WWE


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

For all the good the Shield did, they gave us the abomination known as Roman Reigns.

Not sure if worth.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Kevin Owens = All


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

And somewhere Kevin Nash is smiling knowing soon he won't be the worst drawing WWE Champion ever


----------



## Roho (Apr 14, 2013)

Owens won't job to Reigns outright tonight, some fuckery will ensue.

At least that's what I'm hoping..


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

Hmmmm I think Brock is gonna save Roman from Wyatts.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Lord Wolfe said:


> Oh you didn't know?
> 
> To make Roman look strong.


CM Punk-''Make him look REAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAL STRONG!''


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Anyone want Brock to feud with The New Day?


----------



## King Gazza (Feb 5, 2013)

This is just... sad.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

Remember when Owens beat Cena in his first match? Now hes a stepping stone for Reigns to get to Stardust.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

I want Roman to destroy everybody just to see the meltdown. Besides Owens, nobody here has any credibility to lose anyway so I say it's worth it.

He can be rebuilt.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

g972 said:


> Del Rio standing there looks like hes thinking why the fuck did he return to the WWE


Dude has had the dead soul face expression the moment he came back. 

He knows.


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

Anyone want Vince to blow a quad?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

MyaTheBee said:


> CM Punk-''Make him look REAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAL STRONG!''


I miss Punk. :mj2

How the fuck you gonna go from Punk promos all RAW to Roman promos? :Out


----------



## BigBoyChomski (Dec 4, 2015)

Lol Kevin Owens would never ever draw. Imagine a non wrestling fan flipping through channels and landing on raw. They would just change it as soon as they saw Owens wondering why is kung fu panda on my screen


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Don't worry guys bunch of new signed guys after Roman buries everyone here :mj2


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Wyatt looks like a geek for even coming out here and acknowledging this fuckery..my god


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

I need some hot chick Gifs to prevent me from passing out on this horror.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Just think,

A year from now The Bullet Club will be standing with those heel jobbers. :ha


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

A-C-P said:


>


Bro :ha


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Vince is sitting out there. Does it bother him at all that the crowd is dead for all of this, like at all?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

So when Owens is tired or hurt does he just leave and someone else comes into the match or does he need to get pinned or DQd


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

You'd think Roman would be a bit more fired up after Owens destroyed his friend.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

It's so obvious that Brock is gonna help Reigns. Vince is gonna order the heels to jump Reigns together, then Brock's music will hit.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

"The Wyatts, who were driven away by Ryback and The Social Outcasts earlier tonight."

:ha

fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Super Kick Party!


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

Wyatt with that "what the fuck are they thinking, why am I here?" look.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Brock is just gonna come out and destroy everybody.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> Vince is sitting out there. Does it bother him at all that the crowd is dead for all of this, like at all?


He's in his own little world right now


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

'Roman Reigns will never give up' :cena4


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Vince is sitting out there. Does it bother him at all that the crowd is dead for all of this, like at all?


He would rather it be dead then the fans booing Roman.

Sad but true.


Also notice how gasses Reigns is, and Owens is fine and people make fun of Owens for being fat lol


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

BigBoyChomski said:


> Lol Kevin Owens would never ever draw. Imagine a non wrestling fan flipping through channels and landing on raw. They would just change it as soon as they saw Owens wondering why is kung fu panda on my screen


Then they see him wrestle for 30 seconds and stop wondering.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Just think,
> 
> A year from now The Bullet Club will be standing with those heel jobbers. :ha


AJ Styles is gonna fuck White people, I'm renouncing my race!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> Don't worry guys bunch of new signed guys after Roman buries everyone here :mj2


:sodone


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

The crowd is fucking deader than dead....


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Vince is sitting out there. Does it bother him at all that the crowd is dead for all of this, like at all?


Wouldn't that involve him listening to the people?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Headliner said:


> It's so obvious that Brock is gonna help Reigns. Vince is gonna order the heels to jump Reigns together, then Brock's music will hit.


.

Couldn't get the crowd to cheer Reigns when he was against Lesnar.....

Team them Up :vince5


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> She's not bad looking I will admit :lol


She is the anti-thesis of diskoostin. 8*D


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> Vince is sitting out there. Does it bother him at all that the crowd is dead for all of this, like at all?


If it doesn't, the numbers at WM 32's gate will.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Kane should enter the Rumble as Demon and as Corporate Kane and eliminate 13 guys and win back his record. *


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

God is this boring


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

How many rest holds does this guy need? Boring!


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

This just feels so mediocre.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Who would mark for Ziggy turning heel on Roman in the RR, by super-kicking him, which leads to the opportunity for someone like Sheamus, HHH, Owens or Brock (he will be in it), to eliminate him?










Like Vegeta when opened it up for Gohan to kill Cell.

THIS GUY WILL!


----------



## Neuron (Jul 31, 2013)

Reigns looks like he needs an oxygen tank.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Lesnar chants


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

I'm only here because of Goddess Stephanie.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

So no body is upset that the entire roster today are just a bunch of puppets. 

Let's say Roman Reigns was present in 1998 during the Attitude Era and Vince booked the entire roster against Roman Reigns do you think the entire roster would come out to the chain of Vince's order?


Do you think Stone Cold, The Undertaker, Triple H, X-Pac, Farooq, etc would all come out in single file to Vince's direction to fill out the ring side?


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

We want Brock !


----------



## MidnightClipper (Jan 10, 2016)

Feels like a WCW Saturday Night show..and even those crowds were livelier than this shit crowd


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Save us Bork.


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

Crowd shitting all over this match :tysonlol

This is great. Vince's palms are sweating, his heart is beating faster.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

New Day and Stardust look like they are having fun at ringside yelling whatever they think of.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Poor Reigns. At the boo end of the boo/yeah exchange.


----------



## g972 (Jul 10, 2015)

Boring match, im falling asleep, where is Lesnar?


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

ShowStopper said:


> Tyler Breeze doesn't even get time on Raw anymore. That lasted like a month or so?
> 
> :lol


*It is very gutting especially after seeing how proud everyone was of him on Breaking Ground when Trips announced his call-up. Fuck WWE they deserve ass cancer.*


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

So. Bored.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Bring fucking Lesnar out already ffs


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)




----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Can we go ahead and get Lesnar to come out and decimate already?


----------



## Neuron (Jul 31, 2013)

They're going to let him pin Owens aren't they? fpalm


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

This is in slow fucking motion. Fuck, Reigns is terrible.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Vince is sitting out there. Does it bother him at all that the crowd is dead for all of this, like at all?


The Roman Empire has never been more an appropriate symbol:

Think of Vince as Nero playing music while the World burns. Vince is gonna be on TV alone, with nobody in the crowd, nobody watching at home with his Roman Reigns figurine in his hand.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

Imagine if Brock didn't actually come out...


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

against all odds


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Steph looks good tonight. She should wear black more often, and tie her hair back.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

fuck this garbage


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Here comes Brock..


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Of course the smallest guy got powerbombed and speared


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

I never liked Tyler Breeze or the Ascension so I didn't have a problem with that.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

COME ON LESNAR


----------



## Neuron (Jul 31, 2013)

Shit commentary as usual.


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

HERE COMES THE PAIN!!!!!!!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Lesnar to save Roman? :Out


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

how did Sheamus get cut open lol


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

I've not watched one second of that match. I'M happy.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Here comes BROCK!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Finally.


DAMN, that was a POP.


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

This is embarrassing.

Brock bout to come destroy


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Business has just picked up!


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Yes !!!! :mark:


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

It's happening!


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

Brock is gonna bork


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Lesnar Saving Reigns :heston


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Finally.


----------



## MECCA1 (Nov 5, 2012)

WOOO LESNAR


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

The only star they have :ha


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

nb4 all of you mark out over this over pushed fuck burying the entire roster.


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

Now that is a reaction, folks.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

HOLY FUCK! THE POWER!


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

KILL HIM BROCK


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> how did Sheamus get cut open lol


Ambrose accidentally crushed his head into the "Solid Steel Stairs™" in their post match antics.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Why do they have to beat down Daniel Bryan every week.

It's getting boring


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Batista vs Lesnar please.

No one on roster has enough star power.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Roman Reigns and Brock are friends???????



Talk about unexpected twists


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Why did he beat on the only credible heels out there? :lmao

I wish Owens had Sheamus' role and threw a bit more punches.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Bork pops > Roman


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

BROCK FUGGIN LESNAR!!! TAKE DAT REIGNS!!!!!


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

That was beautiful :mark:


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

That was pop was great!


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

ROFL That was awesome


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Brock cometh, Brock endeth


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Bork better not win the title. Anyone but Bork. Please literally anyone.*


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Biggest Pop Reigns got tonight right there :reigns2

:Brock


----------



## BigBoyChomski (Dec 4, 2015)

Holy crap Sheamus just proved he is alpha compared to the roster and can hold his own with Brock


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Del Rio, Sheamus, and Reigns being treated the way they should be treated.


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

That could've been better.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

GIVE HIM THE TITLE!


----------



## King Gazza (Feb 5, 2013)

OMG BORK LAZER IS COMING FOR THE TITLE JUST LIKE EVERY BIG PPV WE'VE HAD FOR THE PAST COUPLE OF YEARS EVEN THO HE'S NOT ON THE MAIN ROSTER!!!!!!!!!!


Lol @ WWE creative.


----------



## turkas (Oct 11, 2015)

Whelp Lesnar is winning the rumble and his fight with Roman for Mania is a done deal.


----------



## FanSince88 (Aug 4, 2013)

Abisial said:


> nb4 all of you mark out over this Overpushed fuck buries the entire roster.


This


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

lmao dumbass Reigns smiling his ass off.


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

Michael Cole makes everything so boring FUCK U MICHAEL COLE. Jr would of killed this segment


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

Well, Reigns/Lesnar II at Mania.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Wyatts went awol :Jordan


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

WM card just got buried. :ha

Lesnar > all these jobbers.


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

Smartly booked spot with Sheamus..obviously building to something?


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

gamegenie said:


> So no body is upset that the entire roster today are just a bunch of puppets.
> 
> Let's say Roman Reigns was present in 1998 during the Attitude Era and Vince booked the entire roster against Roman Reigns do you think the entire roster would come out to the chain of Vince's order?
> 
> ...


Ummm.. so you're telling me that this hasn't happened before?












and let's not forget:


----------



## MECCA1 (Nov 5, 2012)

Reigns happy now, coz finally somebody credible can put him over.


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

Oh fuck off Roman, again with the smiling after being whopped by Brock?


----------



## dclikewah (Mar 6, 2015)

Why does Vince think its ok for Brock to make the rest of the roster look bad like that? Old man cant be shocked that he isnt making new stars.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

HE'S SMILING ABOUT BEING BEAT UP!!!!

WTF

Does he not know how wrestling works?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

There's no way Lesnar doesn't win the rumble.


Abisial said:


> nb4 all of you mark out over this over pushed fuck burying the entire roster.


You can't be serious. You complain about the one guy that's booked differently from the rest of the roster.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Let's bury everyone to make that young upstart Lesnar look strong and then feed him to Reigns.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

WWE is deliberately muting the crowd at the end there so we don't hear people cheer Lesnar for laying out Roman.. theyre so sad and desperate to try and get him over


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Reigns with that stupid smile on his face again :lol


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

So were Wyatt's just out there to make up numbers? I totally agree with them not getting involved in attacking Reigns or Lesnar, as I don't think they should be wanting to impress The Authority. But if they were just gonna stand there doing nothing, what was the point of having them out there in the first place?


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Seems like WWE has ran out of ideas. 

I mean they were circling the drain for the past 6 years, but everything seems to be completely empty now. 

There's nothing new they can book that will raise any interest in the slightest for me now.


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

Reigns smiling at wrestlemania was probably his best moment in his career. He nailed the ring psychology in that match I get it. But that doesn't mean he should smile every time he sees lesnar. Give characters depth for Christ sake.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Abisial said:


> nb4 all of you mark out over this over pushed fuck burying the entire roster.


At least Lesnar has lost matches clean.


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

turkas said:


> Whelp Lesnar is winning the rumble and his fight with Roman for Mania is a done deal.



Reigns will be sh*t on so hard in that scenario vs Brock at Mania


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Trifektah said:


> HE'S SMILING ABOUT BEING BEAT UP!!!!
> 
> WTF
> 
> Does he not know how wrestling works?


That's his gimmick. He smiles at pain. He did it at Mania. It's his way of saying bring more.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

Crowd did not even give a fuck. 

Roman as usual was exausted as fuck. 

:strong


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Brock looked at KO like "really fatboy?" and tossed him like he was nothin :maury


----------



## Busaiku (Jan 28, 2014)

BROCK SMASH

I love it.


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

Man amongst boy's.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

At least we finally got to see Brock Lesnar in the ring with Daniel Bryan.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

After that ending , I wonder what the Mania main event is


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Christ Sheamus and Lesnar fucking fought man. ooft. now I actually think I would pay to see that lol, those two would kick the living shit out of each other man. 

That said, it felt fucking electric when he and owens tustled. prize fighter brawl for mania? i'll take it.


----------



## Neuron (Jul 31, 2013)

Reigns with that dumb Gokuesqe smile after getting laid out.

Thank you WWE for reminding me why I haven't watched in over a month.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Good booking IMO. I like the idea of Lesnar vs Reigns II, so that helps. But the way they did the Raw main event- basically just Reigns vs Owens, then Vince sent the troops in, then Brock smashed everybody. Way better than Reigns beating half the roster.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Roman and the rest of the roster is so not over. Lesnar even woke up Godzilla with that pop.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

I'm all for Lesnar/Sheamus at some point before Mania. 

Those two would beat the holy hell out of one another.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I'm glad Brock is back, but they made the next few months really predictable with that segment.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

SpeedStick said:


> After that ending , I wonder what the Mania main event is


Sheamus vs Ambrose

#BookIt


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

TyAbbotSucks said:


> Brock looked at KO like "really fatboy?" and tossed him like he was nothin :maury


That needs a gif tbh.


----------



## ToddsAutographs (Aug 24, 2012)

Even Lock Braser is stale... Wtff is this shit.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

This Raw can suck it


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

I hope Roman Reigns de..declares something next week, that's when he is at his most entertaining.


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

TheLooseCanon said:


> At least Lesnar has lost matches clean.


Umm...no he hasn't. Not since he returned in 2012.


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

Did Brock really beat up Sheamus? Sheamus was cut?? i think cuz Sheamus tried to brawl with him


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Cesaro should be WWE Champion right now. 


In an alternate universe where WWE didn't bury Cesaro after WM30, that's happening...


and CM Punk wins the Royal Rumble this year in that alt universe.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

SpeedStick said:


> After that ending , I wonder what the Mania main event is


HHH-Rock 
Taker-Cena - he'll be back


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

If any wrestling fans buy the Royal Rumble after this, AFTER KNOWING WHAT THE HELL IS GONNA HAPPEN, you deserve this shit product.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

People actually think Lesnar/Reigns is the way they're going?

I mean... did people suddenly forget all about HHH? If anything, the fact they're teasing Lesnar/Reigns as the big match-up in the Rumble match itself makes me think even less that they're going to wrestle at Mania.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Just rewatched Brock entering the arena.....Wow! I miss pops like that.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

This fool is smiling after getting his ass whooped...Does he sell anything? This is Brock of all people....


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

Daemon_Rising said:


> At least we finally got to see Brock Lesnar in the ring with Daniel Bryan.


Huh?


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

pop of the century when brock came out


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Daemon_Rising said:


> At least we finally got to see Brock Lesnar in the ring with Daniel Bryan.


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

MyaTheBee said:


> This fool is smiling after getting his ass whooped...Does he sell anything? This is Brock of all people....


And Reigns is a guy who gets beaten up and laughs in your face because fuck you.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Can't wait for Ambrose vs Owens


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Roman and the rest of the roster is so not over. Lesnar even woke up Godzilla with that pop.


I think the crowd would have been better throughout Raw if Brock somehow appeared in the opening segment. It was clear in the final segment that the dead ass crowd were just waiting for Brock all night.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

AnalBleeding said:


> pop of the century when brock came out


:booklel


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

TNA is Here said:


> If any wrestling fans buy the Royal Rumble after this, AFTER KNOWING WHAT THE HELL IS GONNA HAPPEN, you deserve this shit product.


Yes because we totally know whats going to happen. Despite them teasing the fuck out of Reigns vs HHH for Mania for how long now?


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Rodzilla nWo4lyfe said:


> Huh?


Because Reigns is playing the role of Daniel Bryan, I'm guessing.


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

Top 2 RAW of the year, no doubt.


----------



## polpolpro (Feb 5, 2004)

So... The Wyatts disappeared when Brock appeared?


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

Arthurgos said:


> Yes because we totally know whats going to happen. Despite them teasing the fuck out of Reigns vs HHH for Mania for how long now?


Give me a break. Whether it's Brock, Hunter or Reigns, we know where this is going. 

You're not gonna have surprise champion Bray Wyatts. No surprises garantee.


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Can't wait for Ambrose vs Owens


Lmaooo Ambrose vs Owens is so Kevin vs Buzz.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Kostic said:


> Umm...no he hasn't. Not since he returned in 2012.


He lost to Cena.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Brock made that ending instantly awesome. Man them 2 seconds where he and Owens went at it was so fucking HYPE!!!


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Trifektah said:


> This Raw can suck it


Poor Renee is confused at what she just witnessed


----------



## Shane Banks (Oct 10, 2015)

Arthurgos said:


> He lost to Cena.


and HHH


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Abisial said:


> nb4 all of you mark out over this over pushed fuck burying the entire roster.


*"But hes an attraction and nobody can beat him in a real fight so he is the best" lol.*


----------



## Kyle_C_Haight (Jan 30, 2006)

I know it's cliche for WWE fans to say they're done and never watching it again, but my God, they do make it quite tempting.

Only in Vince McMahon's warped perception of reality, would he think that booking Roman Reigns to wrestle Brock Lesnar in a WrestleMania main event, _for the second year in a row_, in a rematch to a match that _hardly anyone wanted to see in the first place_, is a good piece of business.

I seldom curse on this board, but Vince, please fuck off to some tropical island for good after April 3.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

DemBoy said:


> Top 2 RAW of the year, no doubt.


:clap

Though also one of the worst 2 Raws of the year as well :jericho2


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

RAW is dull as fuck.


----------



## Badbadrobot (Mar 24, 2015)

Hmmmm a cluster fuck raw


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

Arthurgos said:


> He lost to Cena.


It was a No DQ match and while technically it was all legal, it doesn't make it a clean win due to all the ref bumps and whatnot. A clean win is a fair and square win, but if a ref bump didn't happen Cena would be pinned. So it can't be called clean.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

You guys are crying about Lesnar vs Reigns 2 like we actually have a choice with all these injuries. You knew it was coming. The Rock can't wrestle at Mania due to his schedule.


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

Abisial said:


> nb4 all of you mark out over this over pushed fuck burying the entire roster.


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

So the college game is tied. Is the main event worth watching? I heard Brock was there.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Truthbetold said:


>


Nope, but I find it ironic how everyone will cry about Cena "destroying" stars (even though he makes them look good in his matches) but they'll mark over this dude no selling everyone and destroying them with 3 moves.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Haven't watched raw in months.

Tonight I knew Bork was coming back and still decided to watch Alabama - Clemson. The kicker being I don't understand or even like Anerican Football. Fuck this company, they're clowns.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

THE SHIV said:


> So the college game is tied. Is the main event worth watching? I heard Brock was there.


Owens vs Reigns for the majority, pretty nice match.
They all gang up on Reigns for a bit, Lesnar interrupts and buries them all.


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

This has been the best NC game since USC/Texas. BAMA GETS THE ONSIDE KICK! HOLY FUCK.

Not really worth watching, just youtube Brock's return.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Jack Thwagger said:


> RAW is dull as fuck.


May as well rename it Monday Night Reigns.

And the Roman Rumble.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> People actually think Lesnar/Reigns is the way they're going?
> 
> I mean... did people suddenly forget all about HHH? If anything, the fact they're teasing Lesnar/Reigns as the big match-up in the Rumble match itself makes me think even less that they're going to wrestle at Mania.


Rock will take care of Triple H for his cousin


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

prosperwithdeen said:


> You guys are crying about Lesnar vs Reigns 2 like we actually have a choice with all these injuries. You knew it was coming. The Rock can't wrestle at Mania due to his schedule.


You know full well that WWE's doctors are under strict instruction to diagnose any superstar more popular than Reigns as "injured".

I highly doubt Rollins is actually injured, they just wanted an excuse to make a tournament to give Riegns the title.


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

Busted coverage there by Clemson. That kind of slacking in the 4th Q isn't going to beat Bama and Saban.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Rookie of the Year said:


> I think the crowd would have been better throughout Raw if.......


They replayed MOST of WM xXx instead, remove Hogan since you know :hogan "*Brother*" then the Divas Open because #IhateAJDAMMIT :vince8 and you have a 3 hour show that people would WANT to watch.






But instead you get.....


:vince8 "_DAMMIT, this will get Roman Over Regins, DAMMIT ALL the HEELS, YES ALL THE HEELS, NO FACES....not even that God Dam stable of his ALL Roman ALL THE TIME, YEAH_" 

:trips7

:vince8 "_You too PAL, come on Paul get on the Regins Train and let him SPEAR you again....Paul....Paul?_"

"_Gone back to NXT_" 
Singed Triple H

P.S Steph sorry to leave you will memory loss McMahon 
xoxoxoxo


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

It feels like forever since we have had a Face save someone like Brock did despite also showing he wants to win. There is a reason those moments get huge pops as they have done in the past with the likes of Austin or Rock beating down all the people causing havoc. I do not count Cena since half the time he does it people do not want him to but i wonder if the Wyatts disappearing is to save them vs Brock for another time. I have been wondering that for awhile now especially since you just know Brock doing the F-5 on Strowman is something Vince wants to do if he can. Its sad though i really want to see it but they would get wrecked and made to look worse than ever but if Vince had them be the first to take out Brock even as the whole Wyatt Family i would be down for that.


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

Just watched it over and noticed Kofi and Woods were still lying on the ground as Brock walked up the ramp. All they got was a clothesline, lol.


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

God, Becky Lynch is fucking amazing. I've always had this belief that the longer someone is in this business, the more they'll improve, and the more natural they'll come across. Reigns really _really_ challenged that belief in me with how long he's been around and how bad his porn-level acting still is, but seeing Becky tonight, she's like the fucking standard bearer for improvement. You could literally hear it in her voice how much time she's put into refining her accent and her character. 

When I first heard her, her accent really distracted from how attractive she was because of how guttural and harsh it was; I don't know if it's the right word, but it just seemed unladylike. I think the company noticed it too, because they didn't make her speak much. Her promo just now after the Charlotte beatdown, you could absolutely feel how much she was enunciating each word, taking her time and trying to speak as smoothly as possible. Even though it might feel unnatural to her, on screen it came across completely natural and charming, and her acting was excellent for wrestling standards. She came across as genuinely hurt and you could actually sympathize with her.

I haven't been watching RAW since last May and I've only watched NXT since Brooklyn, so I'm not sure how noticeable her improvements are to other people, but seeing her near the time she debuted and just now seeing her all this time later, it's like a world of difference. I don't know how she compares in the ring to the other girls, but the WWE needs to reward her for the time she's put into her character alone.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Alabama up double digits now.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Daemon_Rising said:


> You know full well that WWE's doctors are under strict instruction to diagnose any superstar more popular than Reigns as "injured".
> 
> I highly doubt Rollins is actually injured, they just wanted an excuse to make a tournament to give Riegns the title.


Believe what you want to believe man.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Sounds like Raw was a real can't miss show since everyone's in here talking about the football game instead. :lol

Hopefully Clemson comes back.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Believe what you want to believe man.


Don't interpret obvious sarcasm whenever you don't want to interpret obvious sarcasm, man.

But seriously, Daniel Bryan isn't injured.


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

My god Gallman breaking them tackles. Clemson is fighting hard despite that bad kickoff return. 5 mins to go...


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

That was a big tackle for a loss by Clemson.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Damn, that might be it for Clemson.


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

Yup got blocked on Twitter by some Reigns fan. Just some woman who doesn't know anything about wrestling.... not surprised and no offense


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

This National championship game is crazy as hell


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

Some jagoff called me a woman and insulted me for not hating Reigns. I blocked the jerk immediately.


----------



## Badbadrobot (Mar 24, 2015)

The problems not reigns the problem is its shit , just boring shit and it makes me sad I want it to be good dammit and enjoyable again


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

That could be the dagger there.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Was pulling for Clemson there. Don't really hate Alabama but I would've preferred someone fresh like Clemson winning it all. Oh well.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That was a great ass championship game. Hats off to Clemson. They got close.


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

Yeah, Saban is the GOAT. He'll probably tie the Bear, may even beat the record with their recruiting. That was a great game by Clemson tho. That kickoff return and letting OJ Howard, a TE jet downfield 60 yards after just getting within 7 gave em the L.


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

Man add another to the trophy case. That was an awesome game


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

The only thing I saw was Kalisto winning the championship and I found it awesome. He could easily became the new Mysterio.


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

BORK ANGRY, BORK SMASH.

Pretty much sums up the highlight of Raw tonight^


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Saw Kalisto win the belt in a decent match vs Del Rio but thank God the national championship was incredible. Such a joy to watch great tv on a Monday.

Good news: only a few more weeks until Better Call Saul is back! :saul 

AJ, Nakamura and Bryan returning would get me watching again. You listening, Vince?


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Brock asks "Are you NOT Entertained??" :Brock


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Natecore said:


> Saw Kalisto win the belt in a decent match vs Del Rio but thank God the national championship was incredible. Such a joy to watch great tv on a Monday.
> 
> Good news: only a few more weeks until Better Call Saul is back! :saul
> 
> *AJ, Nakamura* and Bryan returning would get me watching again. You listening, Vince?


Will that be enough for you? If not then it wasn't worth mentioning them.


----------



## WWE Jaiden DBZ (Oct 9, 2010)

Owens looked good in a lengthy match against Roman without losing and Sheamus at least got some decent offence in against Brock.


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

prosperwithdeen said:


> You guys are crying about Lesnar vs Reigns 2 like we actually have a choice with all these injuries. You knew it was coming. The Rock can't wrestle at Mania due to his schedule.


*Would rather see Haitch vs Reigns and Lesnar vs someone else to make another star, that I would actually like. If Cesaro would be back in time him, if not then Owens. But really don't want the same main event two years in a row again like Cena vs Rock, even Rock vs Austin were every other year and not b2b, and those were huge money main event matches.*


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Maybe they do Lesnar vs Owens after tonight....................................:ha


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

bork! bork, b b, bork!

And to think there was actually a Lesnar is boring thread recently. fpalm
Orton is the boring one. Get it right or pay the price!


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

So let me get this straight, Sin Cara hurt his shoulder last month and that results in Kallisto getting a solo run? He defeated Del Rio last week on Smackdown and defeats him again on RAW to become the new US Title Champion. What the hell? I'm not trying to hate, I just think this does not make any sense at all. Last year Jey Uso hurt his shoulder and was out for half a year and the company didn't give Jimmy Uso a singles push at all. Anyways, I still enjoy seeing Kevin Owens and his feud with Ambrose. It's being booked well. Congrats to Sting on going into this year's Hall of Fame. I'm still baffled at this heel turn of Charlotte. We have too many heels in the Divas division now. Lol at the Reigns vs All match. Talk about defying the odds. At least it was refreshing to see Brock Lesnar come out and clean house and get some action against Sheamus.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

They really are strapping on a rocket to Kalisto. :mark: @Donnie


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

The Fresh Prince of Boyle Heights said:


> They really are strapping on a rocket to Kalisto. :mark: @Donnie


How long before Sin Cara gets pissssseeddd and turns heel on his ass tho?


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

The Fresh Prince of Boyle Heights said:


> They really are strapping on a rocket to Kalisto. :mark: @Donnie


SO Happy man. Dude is a star in the making, kills It in the ring, has the fans behind him. Plus he gets the Mexican market Vince is craving. Win/Win 



















LUCAH, LUCHA, LUCHA :smile2:


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

A terrible show. My finger couldn't resist to keep pressing fast forward ever since I saw samoan crap in the beginning. 

Becky and Stardust were only bright parts of the show.

While I like Del Sol, the title change feels like a joke. 

Poor Brock, he's so gonna lose to that shit. And poor Kevin, he deserves better.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

NoleDynasty2490 said:


> How long before Sin Cara gets pissssseeddd and turns heel on his ass tho?


How long is Sin Cara out? Either way I wouldn't mind seeing them feud eventually.


----------



## sarcasma (Jan 9, 2009)

Best part was Steph trying to get the fans to chant "Roman Reigns"....and they didnt. FAIL. At what point do they just give up?


----------



## murder (Aug 24, 2006)

Frosted Tarasenk O's said:


> * even Rock vs Austin were every other year and not b2b, and those were huge money main event matches.*


That was only due to Austin's injury. I'm pretty sure, they would have had three Mania matches in a row from 15-17 otherwise.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Kalisto winning the title was a shock didn't think they would actually go with it, but was great to see.

And exactly what I wanted to see with Lesnar, not just stand around he came in and caused absolute mayhem, was marking when I heard his music hit and was good to see him demolish a few people in his way, love when his used like that.

His reaction was actually massive, one of the louder pops I have heard in a while to be fair and easily the biggest of the night.

Not a bad show, all lead to something and seemed to a have a little direction, just lacking star power for me and it probably will for awhile.

Hopefully it keeps getting better.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

I'm so happy for Kalisto. Boy was that a shocker alright.

Good episode in overall.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

TNA is Here said:


> He would crumble into dust.


Vince or Orton?

:ha :maury


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

This roman centric show will never regain ratings. 

Vince seems set in concrete to make roman the fotc, regardless.

Wwes floor is 3 million people watching. The only thing that will change is if revenue falls. If that doesnt happen, what we are seeing is what we will get, for the next 10 years.

Hurry up lucha underground!


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

sarcasma said:


> _Best part was Steph trying to get the fans to chant "Roman Reigns"....and they didnt. FAIL._ *At what point do they just give up?*


Well according to Pro. Frink's calculations......










The answer to the question is Fastlane of LAST year is the pin point to me when I gave up on the little main eventer that COULDN'T since Memory Loss McMahon ROBBED us of a healthly Bryan/Brock WM match that still could have had the Rollins Cash In making him MORE of a heel pinning Bryan instead of turning face when he pinned Roman

#WWELogic


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> *I can't believe Vince walked just like the way David Bowie dances in the "Modern Love" video.* :lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


4:25


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

So a 1 Versus All match is just a Lumberjack match with lumberjack heels. Alrighty then.

I wondered where the Wyatts went since they seemed to have disappeared and it turns out they left through the crowd at the bottom of the screen when Brock entered the ring, big thanks to one of the comments on their video for pointing that out. Would've been nice if they didn't bitch Owens out the way they did, I know Owens has been saying that he wants Lesnar but that can wait for the Rumble, when a prize is on the line.

lol'd when Jericho called the Usos his "back of the bus brothers" SAVE_US.AZTECGODS


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Tomodachi said:


> So a 1 Versus All match is just a Lumberjack match with lumberjack heels. Alrighty then.
> 
> I wondered where the Wyatts went since they seemed to have disappeared and it turns out they left through the crowd at the bottom of the screen when Brock entered the ring, big thanks to one of the comments on their video for pointing that out. Would've been nice if they didn't bitch Owens out the way they did, I know Owens has been saying that he wants Lesnar but that can wait for the Rumble, when a prize is on the line.
> 
> lol'd when Jericho called the Usos his "back of the bus brothers" SAVE_US.AZTECGODS


It seemed more like a Gauntlet match. 

I thought the Wyatts disapearing off screen seem spooky lol.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

TyAbbotSucks said:


> Brock looked at KO like "really fatboy?" and tossed him like he was nothin :maury


:ha Unfortunately, this is true. Then again, Owens has been losing to Neville and running away from Ambrose, even in character I'm sure Brock couldn't take him serious.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

Great. :downing WWE made me think Ambrose would come back again after that backstage promo with Renee. :nikki2
Thanks assholes.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

This shit with the whole roster standing on the stage while Mr Magoo and his mutant daughter bark out shit like a couple of drunk school teachers is tedious as fuck. Vince is becoming almost as unbearable as Steph.

Nice to see Kallisto win the US title, and for Owens/Ambrose to continue their assaults, but those were the only plus points from what I saw. Oh and Brock comes in and suplexes a few people. Yay and stuff.


----------



## NapperX (Jan 2, 2014)

This was a weird and disorganized Raw.


----------



## Oakesy (Apr 2, 2012)

Quite an enjoyable Raw. Kalisto winning and the continuation of KO/Ambrose and Becky/Charlotte were the high points. Those two feuds are excelling and all should profit out of them come the end.

Why must they keep opening Raw with a McMahon and also keep repeating the same matches, let's have some variety WWE, come on!

6.5/10


----------



## Wrestling is Life (Sep 24, 2004)

So here is the real question - was this show worth me watching? Or is my time better spent watching something else? Any good matches?


----------



## Oakesy (Apr 2, 2012)

Wrestling is Life said:


> So here is the real question - was this show worth me watching? Or is my time better spent watching something else? Any good matches?


Kalisto/ADR was the best match Del Rio has had since coming back, quite enjoyable. Charlotte/Becky segments were good aswell as Owens and Ambrose carrying on as they have been doing. The ending was pretty good aswell.

Might be worth just catching up on clips on those if you don't want to invest over two hours of watching the whole show.


----------



## Wrestling is Life (Sep 24, 2004)

Oakesy said:


> Kalisto/ADR was the best match Del Rio has had since coming back, quite enjoyable. Charlotte/Becky segments were good aswell as Owens and Ambrose carrying on as they have been doing. The ending was pretty good aswell.
> 
> Might be worth just catching up on clips on those if you don't want to invest over two hours of watching the whole show.


Thanks for the info. I typically just watch the Hulu 90-minute version (I can't fathom sitting through 3 hours of Raw!) - sounds like it might be worth at least checking out. Pretty stoked for Kalisto, and I have loved the Owens/Ambrose and Charlotte/Becky rivalries so seems like reason enough to check it out.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

You know Reigns is going to come out of the Royal Rumble as champion still, I really can't be bothered any more think I may take a break.


----------



## murder (Aug 24, 2006)

Big Dog said:


> You know Reigns is going to come out of the Royal Rumble as champion still


What I'm thinking as well. HHH can then claim he's got to do it by himself and face Reigns at Fast Lane. 

With the deck stacked against Roman in that match, Rock will come out and help Roman Keep the title, setting up HHH/Rock for Mania.

Lesnar will then challenge Reigns for the title at Mania, which was already teased throughout Raw.


----------



## Peter Venkman (Aug 23, 2014)

Would've liked a Paul Heyman promo to open the show. Having Brock come in right at the end was just silly - Lesnar was advertised to be there, so by the time the main event rolled around and we still hadn't seen him, his interference was an inevitability rather than a surprise. Whoever writes this shit needs to go back to class, because they make stupid, easily avoidable mistakes like that too often. 

Another thing that irks me - Dean Ambrose and Roman Reigns are always talking about being brothers but seldom does the WWE ever explain or justify why Ambrose doesn't come to Roman's aid against the Authority. Roman's beef with them goes all the way back to The Shield / Evolution angle, so Dean Ambrose would be equally invested, surely. Why don't they ever explain why Dean Ambrose doesn't try to help his 'brother', especially in cases when Roman is severely outnumbered? It's like they're trying to make Roman Reigns simultaneously one of the boys and a cat who walks by himself. If Roman and Dean were as close as we're told, they should show us more. I mean, Shawn Michaels back in 1997 wouldn't have stood by and let Triple H face an entire locker room on his own. Ambrose should definitely have charged to the ring to help out - particularly against Owens.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Finally watched Raw. So excited for Kalisto. Can't wait to see him with the belt next week!!! :mark:


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Yeah, they could have had Lesnar/Heyman do their usual opening promo and then leave. Then have Brock still come out at the end and wreck shit.

He was advertised anyway so having that breif backstage segment just before the main event was silly tbh, was far too obvious he was going to appear at the end and most of the crowd were simply waiting for it.

Loved the ending though.


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

Natecore said:


> Finally watched Raw. So excited for Kalisto. Can't wait to see him with the belt next week!!! :mark:


U should watch SmackDown ur in for a treat :smile2:


----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)

I'd give this RAW 3 stars for effort. They are at least trying some new things. The "One Vs. All" match turned out much better than I anticipated. KO dominated that match and was made to look like a potential long-term rival to Reigns. Reigns has gotta expand his repertoire though, the man loves his clotheslines. Will give him credit for his selling, especially in the closing camera shots. That F5 look like it stung a bit.

Ambrose/Sheamus/KO segment was a great opener.

Kallisto winning the title was dope, but don't see it lasting. The title needs to be defended weekly and not just by Cena.

Usos/New Day/Jericho didn't offer much that we haven't seen before. I expect the Us-Ows to get their gold back sooner than later. Jericho is better than his last lackluster appearance and I appreciated his nods to Lemmy and Bowie, RIP.

Becky Lynch hit a home run, now that's how you sell a feud!

Social Outcasts/Wyatts was off, still seems like this group was hastily put together with little foresight. Why are they together? What does their "four links...one chain" stand in solidarity against? I don't expect Shakespeare, but give us something to work with at least. Little more than filler to hype the potential chaos of the Rumble. Poor Ryback has fallen so far.


----------



## BlackoutLAS (Jan 2, 2015)

Roman vs All hahaha it's literally like when you put all you bad guy toys against a good one and had him beat them all. It's SO over the top and forced, Roman sucks so much


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> Wow, the song was even used in WWF from 1984 to 1986 (the year I was born).
> 
> I remember the original song & that Pepsi commercial, but didn't know or realize WWF used it also. I did have a few older cousins who watched wrestling alot, which is the main reason I became a fan in the early '90s.
> 
> ...


*YAAAAS!*


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

AnalBleeding said:


> U should watch SmackDown ur in for a treat :smile2:


Nah. I don't watch Smackdown. I'll just watch Raw next week and be so happy. Looking forward to this new US Title reign more than anything. The E finally pushing new stars. So awesome.


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

BIG E after being suplexed by Brock lol


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

Natecore said:


> Nah. I don't watch Smackdown. I'll just watch Raw next week and be so happy. Looking forward to this new US Title reign more than anything. The E finally pushing new stars. So awesome.


No really u should really look up the smackdown spoilers at least

LMAO


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

I missed this week's Raw and only noticed this now. Did I miss anything?


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

I liked the beat down of Roman Reigns. The only bright spot of the show


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

sarcasma said:


> Best part was Steph trying to get the fans to chant "Roman Reigns"....and they didnt. FAIL. At what point do they just give up?


Of course they did not cheer


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Some of them cheered! :toomanykobes


----------

